# Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics.



## GardenSnake (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Im a Newbie and felt I should share some knowledge of swaping a Ford EDIS 6 coil onto the VR6. Like alot of VR6 owners I started having Misfires. Knowing that the VR6 Coil is prone to failure I had no desire to buy a Brand New VW coil, Espicially for $330 at the local parts store. First I tried to cover it with epoxy that fixed some of the misfiring but not all of it. I saw a million GM Coil Pack swaps and the extra bracket and extra wiring to make them work, then I came across one guy who used a Ford EDIS 6 coil. Me being a Ford Guy at Heart It didnt take me long to Decide what I was gonna do. This swap is alot more straight forward and Stock Ford EDIS Coils are cheap and Never Fail. I picked up the Used Ford coil wiring plug and stock Ford plug wires off of a friends of mines Thunder Bird SuperCoupe.
Here are some pics. 
Everything








Ford Coil vs. VR6 Coil (note the bad epoxy job on the VW coil, ha)








Almost fits right on there








Ford plug soldered on and shrink wraped








Ford Terminals on Stock VW wires








Finished Coil








Wires and Coil








Finished









_Modified by GardenSnake at 12:24 PM 1-28-2009_


_Modified by GardenSnake at 12:29 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Congrats! As you know its been done before.
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library..._pack/


----------



## GardenSnake (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*

Yes, that was the only other guy that I have seen do it. And since there are a million write ups for the GM coil packs why not have two for the Ford Setup? Also he is using a different style ICM and Coil Base, as well as he didnt convert to the Ford Style Terminals either.


_Modified by GardenSnake at 12:35 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

When you look at the MSD pic with the ICM, look carefully and you'll see my (C) copyright.
That was me that made the original wiring diagram with the 6 MSD coils, this was done in response to a question another member had.
He was intrigued by this set-up, I have nothing to do with this one, nor is he using the VR6 ICM.








So I made this diagram below for the forum member. With this diagram, others have chosen the 3 MSD coils and have made brackets. I have not made a cent off this, nor do you see credit given. As long as my name isn't erased from the diagram, people will make the connection. No pun intended.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*

The car with the 6 MSD coils was BogeVR6's car, it was on Haltech and it ran a MSD DIS4 and a MSD DIS2 to drive them.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

that looks more "stock" which is what Im looking for
can you show the ICM to ford plug diagram?
thanks


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

nice
how does the car run with this? smoother? starts fine?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_When you look at the MSD pic with the ICM, look carefully and you'll see my (C) copyright.
That was me that made the original wiring diagram with the 6 MSD coils, this was done in response to a question another member had.
He was intrigued by this set-up, I have nothing to do with this one, nor is he using the VR6 ICM.










i'd love to run a setup like this on my VRT
looks way clean


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

You happen to know the part # 
I work at a FLM dealer and my parts guys is a dick about giving him Part#'s
And as far as Kv goes, is it comparable to stock vw or higher?


_Modified by youlostme21 at 4:46 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

How about the 2001-03 Windstar coil pack?
Looks like the coil towers might fit with the VR6 wire ends.
Here is a Windstar wireset. Looks like Bremi/Beru etc ends, but I can't really tell from the small pic.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
i'd love to run a setup like this on my VRT
looks way clean

$60/ea for coils and about $600 in DIS boxes will get you there.


----------



## GardenSnake (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

The Car runs perfect now. I believe the Ford coil pack is a little stronger (higher voltage) than the VR6 coil as well. Since those pictures I have switched to lower resistance 8mm Taylor wires. My stock wires were going on 119k and I didnt trust them. 
Here is a diagram you asked for. Its not real pretty but you get the idea. Also the ICM is labeled with these same notations so you can match them up as well as Eric D has them shown on the ICM in his diagram.


----------



## GardenSnake (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (youlostme21)*

The Part Number for the Ford Coil is DGE456. I dont know if you care but you can get a New ACCEL coil for $50-$60. Probably cheaper than a Brand new Ford Motorcraft coil from a dealership.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (GardenSnake)*

That's f'n cool man - thanks! This is probably the route I will go - I noticed a crack in my coil body when re-assembling my GTI. And yes, you can pick up the new Accel coil off ebay for $55 shipped. Could probably get the wires from a junk yard cheap to have the factory ends, too.


_Modified by 97vr6blu at 11:18 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

This is some really good ****. Thanks Man!! But Is this mean that i can run motorcraft oil on my VR6







and save some cash?


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (VLKWGN)*

Grassroots upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furyrift (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

How did you attach the brass colored Ford ends to the VR6 wires? Was there any soldering involved?


----------



## vleasum (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

I did this EXACT project on my wife's vr6 GTI.
Worked Awesome! $25 for coil off what I think was a 1995 Ford Taurus maybe 3.0l.
Sabre sawed the alum base to fit. made stand-offs to bolt it up. Works AWESOME!
USED ACCEL wires, (not best option) went back to junkyard and got old plug wires for the ford ends. Haven't done that part yet.
Thanks again for documenting this mod. WAS AWESOME, highly recommended.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (vleasum)*

Ford also uses the VR6 in Europe, I wonder what coil-pack they use in these? It is some kind of van if I am not mistaken, Galaxy maybe?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (AbsoluteNovice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbsoluteNovice* »_Ford also uses the VR6 in Europe, I wonder what coil-pack they use in these? It is some kind of van if I am not mistaken, Galaxy maybe?

The galaxy is just a vw van with a ford badge, most everything is still a vw part.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (97vr6blu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97vr6blu* »_That's f'n cool man - thanks! This is probably the route I will go - I noticed a crack in my coil body when re-assembling my GTI. And yes, you can pick up the new Accel coil off ebay for $55 shipped. Could probably get the wires from a junk yard cheap to have the factory ends, too.

_Modified by 97vr6blu at 11:18 PM 1-29-2009_


found the ford accel unit on jegs for like $90... jegs makes one as well for like $80....









_Modified by Boost112 at 3:02 PM 3-30-2009_
question is what is the best way to do the wires.... how do you crimp the ends on to the vr6 wires... do you need to solder them on? can i just go down to discount and get the ends or is a junk yard better? any suggestions?


_Modified by Boost112 at 3:13 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Boost112)*

This is cool! A question- with the ford packs, you don't need to fool around with resistors or other junk like you do with the GM DIS coils?
Brendan


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*








bump for other people....


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*

does this apply only for the MK3 12V vr6? or could this be done on a mk4 too?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Beersix)*

how you worked the sparkplugs cable ends??

it should work on the MK4 too since its basically the same engine


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ricardo)*

has nybody ever done this on a mk4 12v vr?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Beersix)*

Should be the same way....
is there a diy for crimping ends on plug wires?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*

well I cut out the plug ends of some accel wires I found in the junkyard and I filed them down to a bit above the ring and they fit very tight in the VW sparkplug ends (like extenders) and they reach all the way down to the ford coil pack
no need to change the sparkplugends....
img] 

UPDATE.. car runs better much smoother and crisp and Im getting 27.9 mpg from the MFA  yes I know its not accurate but for the last 3 yrs I been getting 21 going doww hill...so yes its an improvement  
_Modified by ricardo at 5:50 PM 4-7-2009_


_Modified by ricardo at 2:08 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*

Has anyone been able to confirm/deny if this Windstar coil pack uses the stock VR6 plug to coil ends? That would be cool! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_How about the 2001-03 Windstar coil pack?
Looks like the coil towers might fit with the VR6 wire ends.
Here is a Windstar wireset. Looks like Bremi/Beru etc ends, but I can't really tell from the small pic.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (o2bad455)*

The MSD 8224 coils are waayyyyyyy better
40 000 +volts to each plug.

just spend the money and stop screwing with Ford stuff......









after all you own a Dub dont u,
not some ***** Focus


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

cost me $65 all together with a stock look, not much need to modify stuff and the car definitely runs better now........ just another alternative for the coilpack...lets not get into sticking with brand specific stuff now


----------



## Tryphon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_Should be the same way....
is there a diy for crimping ends on plug wires?


These guys have a diy and sell the EDIS coil boot ends:
http://www.boostengineering.ne...s.pdf


----------



## leogetz (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Hello, I saw your ultra cool junkyard coil conversion and i want to do the same. I went to the local junk yard and found a coil pack that looks the same from a Mercury. Its a Motocraft coil pack part #F5SU-12029-AA. I'm a little confused though because the ford pack has cylinder numbers in a different configuration. For example,
VW=5/2, 3/4, 1/6. Ford=4/3, 6/2, 5/1.? So do i just ignore what the sticker says on the Ford coil pack and put the spark plug wires as if it was the vw pack??


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (leogetz)*

yes


----------



## 92flgti (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

up


----------



## bent_metal (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (92flgti)*

im so pumped on this post right now cant wait to do the same 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08city (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

i guess im going to try this on mine, just thought the gm conversion was to complicated! good job!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bent_metal (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (08city)*

did the converson easy as hell but if your going to do it get extra ford end caps if your going to put the ford ends on the end of your stok wires not far from plug and play the hole set up cost me 35$ pluged it in fierd it up looks stok and what seems to me to be twice the spark


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (bent_metal)*

im going to do this the gm setup is twisted and crappy if you ask me


----------



## bent_metal (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Angrygilmore)*

i have three coil packs wierd up and ready to bolt in with the ford end caps all you have to do is just plug and play im in the gta if anybody is intrested im looking to get 50 bucks a set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_The MSD 8224 coils are waayyyyyyy better
40 000 +volts to each plug.

just spend the money and stop screwing with Ford stuff......









after all you own a Dub dont u,
not some ***** Focus

Because msd stands for
M=my
S=spark
D=died
The msd stuff is ALL GARBAGE period.......
and ford windstars are Nissan Quests with blue ovals stuck on them


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (bent_metal)*

I haven't see those old GM pics in years! LOL!








This seems the best method as not all of us still live at home. We can't be dumping money and time on custom setups, like we're planning on boost









Good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that PDF doc was excellent.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_When you look at the MSD pic with the ICM, look carefully and you'll see my (C) copyright.
That was me that made the original wiring diagram with the 6 MSD coils, this was done in response to a question another member had.
He was intrigued by this set-up, I have nothing to do with this one, nor is he using the VR6 ICM.








So I made this diagram below for the forum member. With this diagram, others have chosen the 3 MSD coils and have made brackets. I have not made a cent off this, nor do you see credit given. As long as my name isn't erased from the diagram, people will make the connection. No pun intended.


















Well thank you very much for figuring this out... it has helped alot of the people in this community... here's to you...


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (leogetz)*

Thinking about doing this, did you have to change the spark plug gap?


----------



## GTICONCEPTZ3 (Jul 31, 2007)

nice write up!


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

Just bought a coil, set of windstar wires. Trying to find the plug, and I'll be on my way. This seems way easier than the GM coils.... Almost too easy?!?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_How about the 2001-03 Windstar coil pack?
Looks like the coil towers might fit with the VR6 wire ends.
Here is a Windstar wireset. Looks like Bremi/Beru etc ends, but I can't really tell from the small pic. 

















so I found one of those coilpacks and the cable fits the only problem is the "tube" of the coilpack is too long... nothing a little bit of trimming would fix.. now the order of fire has to be figure out


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool man!
I just picked up a coilpack today!


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Heres the ACCEL part http://www.summitracing.com/pa...large


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Stealthpro411)*

my friend who is a SHO enthusiast says to stick with the Ford part...apparently friends had tried the Accel part and didnt like it..but I dont know if its just pride


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*








Ford coil installed on my passat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_







Ford coil installed on my passat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

/Very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can anyone please briefly go over the process of putting the ford ends on the VW spark plug wires? I think it would help to clarify that a bit, With pictures perhaps...
Cheers


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt take pics of that part of the install. I'll cripm the vw ends on the ford wires when I get off work for kicks and take pics of that.... It'll give you a good idea on the ford ends... Only difference is you have to slip the plastic clip over the wire itself be4 the boot, and finally crimping the brass terminal on... I'll have those pics tonight for ya.


----------



## Tryphon (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Stealthpro411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tryphon* »_

These guys have a diy and sell the EDIS coil boot ends:
http://www.boostengineering.ne...s.pdf


^^^ DIY (with photos) for crimping Ford EDIS ends on VW plug wires
Five months on my Motorcraft coilpack so far with no issues...


----------



## Robot Mongoose (Sep 18, 2007)

ok so the diy is amazing and the terminal conversion kit is amazing. but has anyone ever purchased the actual coil pack setup they sell and if so is it as good as just making one youself or better.


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Well... I dont know about the quality of their coil, but the price is amazing... I paid $80 for the coil, and another $20 for the connector through work.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Does anyone know the part number for the 4 wire connector for connecting the two pieces together?


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Standard motor products p/n is S-658, and pico wiring p/n is 5750C. I dont know about an OE number or anything...


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks I did some looking and I think the Ford p/n is WPT-508 if anyone was looking.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (monkejunk)*

will this conversion hold up on a turbo setup?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_







Ford coil installed on my passat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that setup is so clean




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (eurobred)*

x2


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (oldskoolracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_Ford coil installed on my passat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM sent


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_








so I found one of those coilpacks and the cable fits the only problem is the "tube" of the coilpack is too long... nothing a little bit of trimming would fix.. now the order of fire has to be figure out

Any luck on this? it would be cool if you didn't have to swap the ends... But either way this is a cool mod.


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 9:48 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

would like to see someone dewell meter the stock coil and compare it to the ford type.


----------



## negrovr6 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Thanks a lot for the trick, I got mine done over the weekend. The coil was the factory so it look pretty rough. Thanks again. I will post some pics latter.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (negrovr6)*

I did some leg work and found a list of cars with the particular coilpack we need ... if your scrounging the junk lots... look for these cars ... 
2000-2001 Mazda MPV : C901
98-2000 Ford E-250 Econoline 
1997-2000 Ranger
89 - 97 thunderbird
1995 - 2001 Mazda B3000
1996 - 1999 Mercury Sable
1995 - 2000 Contour
1990 - 2000 Mercury Cougar
1995 - 2000 Mercury Mystique
1996 - 1998 Ford Taurus
1998 - 2000 E-150 Econoline
1995 - 2000 Windstar
1998 - 2000 F150
I'm not sure if this is an exhaustive list, but it does open up the search pattern a bit.
of course look for 6 cylinders... and the only difference you'll find is the ICM plug being vertical vs horizontal ...


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_I did some leg work and found a list of cars with the particular coilpack we need ... if your scrounging the junk lots... look for these cars ... 
2000-2001 Mazda MPV : C901
98-2000 Ford E-250 Econoline 
1997-2000 Ranger
89 - 97 thunderbird
1995 - 2001 Mazda B3000
1996 - 1999 Mercury Sable
1995 - 2000 Contour
1990 - 2000 Mercury Cougar
1995 - 2000 Mercury Mystique
1996 - 1998 Ford Taurus
1998 - 2000 E-150 Econoline
1995 - 2000 Windstar
1998 - 2000 F150
I'm not sure if this is an exhaustive list, but it does open up the search pattern a bit.
of course look for 6 cylinders... and the only difference you'll find is the ICM plug being vertical vs horizontal ... 

Good list, I'm going there next week to find one.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*

for reference ... if you're going to autozone to pick one of these up ... C901 has the horizontal plug and C925 has the vertical plug I believe


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ExtremeVR6)*

Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubCurious69 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GinsterMan98)*

Awesome thread guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (Robot Mongoose)*

if you're dead set on getting new parts and don't "risk" the junk yard route... their kit is extremely well priced... the coilpack alone from autozone is like 65 bucks ...
however... for 43 bucks I picked up 2 coilpacks and 13 plug wires and ICM plugs/wires to wire it to the vw ICM ...


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

Just to let you guys know, you can use the 1990-1997 Explorers (or really anything with the 4.0L V6) coilpacks.
That'll make it MUCH easier to find
(Note, this also includes the variants, Ford Ranger (bronco 2 i think) and a bunch of minivans


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (S1iver)*

is it any different than any of the other models coilpacks already listed? if there's one where the holes line up perfectly that's all the better...


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

they should all be the same.
they don't line up?


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (S1iver)*

not exactly... 2 holes on one end will line up, but the other side are still a couple centimeters away from lining up... however ... in the pics from the DIY he just used a tab with a hole in it (a keeper if you will) to mount the other side...


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

meh, i'm pretty sure the two bolts will hold it securely either way.
Got a free coil from a 91 exploder, going to the yards this weekend to pull some cables/wires


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

My friend came by last night and his coil pack took a s**t. #3 wouldn't even arch the plug wire... Guess I'll get to try this now.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_ if there's one where the holes line up perfectly that's all the better...

the OEM coilpack will work perfectly


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Picked up two for 60 with wires ends and plug wires...

Can someone please show a clearer picture than this one maybe a set by set, cause this picture doesn't do justice.









The way I look at it looks wrong. Looks like 1/6, and 2/5 are flip flopped...


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in the middle of this myself, and I'm also not clear on why 1/6 and 2/5 look to be connected backwards. has anyone done this and can verify the correct wiring to keep stock wire position? I'm to the point where i'm just going to hook it up and see what happens


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (zcalibur)*

i might try this and just end up selling my msd kit...


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

If you look at this picture you can clearly see all the colors. 








Even though it's and older version ICM you can see where everything goes.
In this picture the plug is just different, but again you can see all the colors and it looks like the picture above just the plug is moved...









Maybe *garden snake* fliped them for another reason. Could someone else who has tried this please let us know we are not going out of are minds....

He also has an ultra low post count and hasn't been on since march, so I think we can coun't him out.









_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 9:17 AM 9-24-2009_


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 9:18 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## GLIAKM (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*

hey dont go to stupid zone!! go to oreilly and ask for the part number in borg warner ... not duracrap!.. part number E93! Auto zone sucks big big balls


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (GLIAKM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIAKM* »_hey dont go to stupid zone!! go to oreilly and ask for the part number in borg warner ... not duracrap!.. part number E93! Auto zone sucks big big balls

so what do you do if you dont have an orielly's in your town/state...


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Picked up two for 60 with wires ends and plug wires...

Can someone please show a clearer picture than this one maybe a set by set, cause this picture doesn't do justice.









The way I look at it looks wrong. Looks like 1/6, and 2/5 are flip flopped...

I followed this and my car works fine


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*

Ok I'll give it a shot, and see what happens... It will only fire the wrong cyclinder or work...


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (GLIAKM)*

my EDIS coil pack came off of an explorer, after reading and reading, I swapped my wires before installing it on the car. The diagram just didn't make sense. Other than my plug wires being too short and having to stretch them(stock with 120k, needs replaced anyhow) my VR6 fired up and seems to run fine.
This is how I wired it:
Looking at the back of the plug, which is how you'll be looking at it when hooking them to the ICM. 
First wire on the left was red with a green stripe. 
I hooked that to 15 
Second wire from the left was yellow with a red stripe. 
I hooked that to 2/5
Third wire from the left was yellow with a white stripe.
I hooked that to 3/4
The fourth wire from the left was yellow with a black stripe.
I hooked that to 1/6.

It ended up looking like this in the original post:









_Modified by zcalibur at 5:26 PM 9-24-2009_


_Modified by zcalibur at 5:41 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (zcalibur)*

I'm waiting on my plugs, glad to hear it works as pictured.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

whos turbo'd running this? im still waiting to get the rest of my stuff so i can do my install. i have the coil and the plug, just waiting for the wires. i got my coil from a ford taurus


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (eurobred)*

does anybody know how much more juice these are putting out compared to the stock coilpack?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_does anybody know how much more juice these are putting out compared to the stock coilpack?

not sure if this answers your question
EDIS tech info
http://www.dainst.com/info/edis/edis.html
VR6 coilpack info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=793322

looks like the ford coil has less resistance? which means more voltage output














no idea if thats right.
the EDIS coil's resistance is at 60 degrees, the VR6 coilpack is at 68 degrees it looks like it says...
someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ExtremeVR6)*

in the GM thread the OP gives strong warning to those thinking to bypass the icm... I'm wondering if that condition would be different here because of the ford coil having it's own ICM ... there is the issue of 5 wires vs 4... but conceptually it doesn't seem to be the same as trying to control 3 pairs or 6 individual coils via the ECU... in this case it's a coilpack unit with it's own ICM ... 
what do ya think?


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

does anyone have a suggestion for wires?
I put ford ends on the stock ones for now, but I would like to find a replacement set with a little more length when i do the plugs and wires.
the stock ones are stretched to the limits of pulling off after the slight added height of the ford coil pack and the cutting off the ends of the stock plug wires to put on the ford ends.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (zcalibur)*

Finished up this mod today. As stayed above I took the wires got flip flopped. It work either way, seems the runs no different.

Now for streathing the wires, quick fix. I'm gonna that the oem coilpack base and cut it down about 1/2 " and that should fix the problem


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

Damn cell phone type o's.


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought about cutting down the base, but the bottom of the ford pack already seems to sit against the ICM and won't go any lower


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I gonna have to look at that. Maybe running the spark plugs wires under the intake manifold might give up inch.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

what did you get your wires off of? The ones we got off of a taurus don't look like they'd reach at all... 
by the way... anyone know where to get the wire braces... the brass piece to crimp to the wire and to make the plug part with? Autozone's around here don't sell them... anyone know of a local store that might? PepBoys, O'Reilly, etc?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Got the wires off the donor car w/ the coilpack. I just clut the wires close tot he endds since I only needed those parts.

If you don't wanna search the junkyards
coil w/ pigtail
http://www.boostengineering.ne...l.htm
ford coil end (qty needed is 6)
http://www.boostengineering.ne...r.htm


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 6:40 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand your question.
You are supposed to pull the ends off of your Taurus wires and transplant them on your vw wires.
I did this though and they barely fit(with stretching them to the max)


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I think he didn't know that, looks like by his question he was trying to use the complete wire from the donor car.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (zcalibur)*

ie pull the boots off of the ford plugs and put them on the vw wires? I was thinking you'd have to cut the elbow plugs off the vw wires and crimp new hardware to them and then put the ford boot over the new crimped end. I was going off of the DIY that was linked earlier in the thread.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*

ding ding ... except I knew the ford plug wires didn't look like they'd fit at all so I was expecting to need to basically make custom plug wires that had one end with the VW plug for the spark plug and the the other with the ford coil pack plug... which is why I was surprised when I saw that "they fit, but barely" ... what I saw there's no way 1 and 6 would ever reach, unless the coilpack was like on top of the manifold... heh... ya think 6 dents up through the hood would look bad?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Try running the plug wires under the manifold, I haven't got to try this yet, but it should free up some room.


----------



## zcalibur (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been looking at options.
I think i'm going to build new wires, custom length because i don't want to take a chance with a set.
http://www.autopartsway.com/au...40801 
http://www.boostengineering.ne...r.htm 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-35281/ 
If you don't like that wire, many other options.
http://www.summitracing.com/se...Wire/ 
If anyone finds any other options or better prices. 
Post it and give us all the benefit please.
_Modified by zcalibur at 10:07 AM 9-28-2009_ 


_Modified by zcalibur at 10:20 AM 9-28-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Now that sounds like a good idea. A full custom wire set would runn about 100 bucks, not to shabby.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Nice to know some people are growing some brains and tossing the VW coil pack in the trash.
This is my car:








I am running standard MSD wires and Standard Copper Plugs.
AWESOME!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (zcalibur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcalibur* »_I've been looking at options.
I think i'm going to build new wires, custom length because i don't want to take a chance with a set.
http://www.autopartsway.com/au...40801 
http://www.boostengineering.ne...r.htm 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-35281/ 
If you don't like that wire, many other options.
http://www.summitracing.com/se...Wire/ 
If anyone finds any other options or better prices. 
Post it and give us all the benefit please.
_Modified by zcalibur at 10:07 AM 9-28-2009_ 

_Modified by zcalibur at 10:20 AM 9-28-2009_

Let us know if you do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
Let us know if you do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I used the wires from a set of HEI for a small block chevy.
You can also buy the MSD Super Condictor and make your own.
There is also another alternative from fourseasonstuning, they make the wires for the coil setup that I have now.
There should be a whole thread on here by CUBIX some good info in there.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (silentdub)*

ya'll take a look at the thread I just put up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=fshow&id=29[/img]
it illuminates a little on out ICM's and justifies some care be taken when handling the backplate and ICM


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Try running the plug wires under the manifold, I haven't got to try this yet, but it should free up some room.

Anyone know of a DIY for this. I havnt searched yet, but the subject did get brought up here be4 I asked...


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_ya'll take a look at the thread I just put up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=fshow&id=29[/img]
it illuminates a little on out ICM's and justifies some care be taken when handling the backplate and ICM






Your linking skills suck, so I'll fix it for you...  
[URL]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4587707

_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolracer* »_
Anyone know of a DIY for this. I havnt searched yet, but the subject did get brought up here be4 I asked...

















If you find one post up the link... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

thanks!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I made a set of wires yesterday using bosch wires and ford ends. More than enough. I think the plug wires are to long.


----------



## imdubbin (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Congrats! As you know its been done before.
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library..._pack/

Doesn't matter if it has been done before, it is a job well done. Clean and precise, and well thought out. Did you ask him if he took notes on the other one, or did you just assume he had no imagination of his own?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_I made a set of wires yesterday using bosch wires and ford ends. More than enough. I think the plug wires are to long.

what wires did you use?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i just finished this mod!
car runs great, idle is smooth, seems stronger (might be placebo).
i spent $31 dollars, and thats because i bought warranty on the coil pack incase it was dead. all this at the local junkyard. came off a Ford Ranger. i couldn't say what year.
on to pictures...
















































































and a picture of the patient:








all in all very easy mod, the hardest part was dremeling the old coilpack box so the ford unit can fit. 
i took the wires from the ford and cut them at the end and spliced them to my wires, thats not electrical tape at the end its shrink tubing, when money allows, i'll get a nice set of bosch wires and purchase the edis ends from that boost place that sales them.



_Modified by UmbroVR6 at 5:27 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*

how did you splice wire to wire... i have been eyeing this thread as well... i would like to see it in person at some point... looks good though.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i'll be at abt meet tomorrow.
you're welcome to come by and take a look.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UmbroVR6* »_i'll be at abt meet tomorrow.
you're welcome to come by and take a look.


....cant, i have a test tomorrow... maybe next week... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_

....cant, i have a test tomorrow... maybe next week... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


let me know, i don't go that often anymore. i'll see if i can make it.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_how did you splice wire to wire... i have been eyeing this thread as well... i would like to see it in person at some point... looks good though.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i also would like to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Cut the ford ends off, keep all six of them... cut the wires of your choice as far as possible towards the end. Take the ford end apart put it on the vw wires in reverse order... It was super easy... I should have did a small video of this....

Wires I used for his install was
Bosch wires from Performace Cafe, can be found at the local but cheaper here....








http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=945

I used the coil wire for dizzies for a test subject...










_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 3:12 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*FV-QR*

have any of you guys tried using these msd wires for a 3.8l V6 ford mustang?








here is the link as well...
http://www.jegs.com/i/MSD/121/32289/10002/-1

would they be long enough? i would like to make my own wire with new ends... but i cant seem to find ford ends other than that one website... i was hoping i could get them from msd... 



_Modified by Boost112 at 10:09 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## DubCurious69 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost112)*

Those wires aren't long enough. Just go to the junkyard and pocket the wire ends and crimp them on. It's kind of a pain to uncrimp the ends just to crimp them on the VW wires but it's cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*

hey i am going to try this again
armed with this
http://www.boostengineering.ne...s.pdf


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

Just finished this....all I can say is that the results are amazing.
This mod is simply too easy not to do and works like stock. Other than being a brand elitist fool you'd be crazy not to do this!
Big THANK YOU for this!


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*

can someone help me get a OE ford part number? i want it new and with a horizontal connector. where can i get the pigtail for this too, do they sell that seperately? did a little search online and there was a $9 difference on the accel coil depending on car.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisJohn* »_Just finished this....all I can say is that the results are amazing.
This mod is simply too easy not to do and works like stock. Other than being a brand elitist fool you'd be crazy not to do this!
Big THANK YOU for this!


best part about it to me is that it looks stock, although the msd setup is amazingly pimp looking.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_can someone help me get a OE ford part number? i want it new and with a horizontal connector. where can i get the pigtail for this too, do they sell that seperately? did a little search online and there was a $9 difference on the accel coil depending on car.

Here dude I guess I'll hook you up..
http://www.boostengineering.ne...l.htm


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*

**** mine wont run right
i realy dont know what im doing wrong


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_
Here dude I guess I'll hook you up..
http://www.boostengineering.ne...l.htm

thanks but i wanted it *NEW*


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (fnvr6t)*

my wires keep arching really bad.








cat was glowing red. did i "f" my cat up. only did it once


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (fnvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_
thanks but i wanted it *NEW*









Vertical plug
F57U-12029-AA








Horizontal plug
F5SU-12029-AA









Happy


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (raymondlee)*

i am goign to get a video when nightfall hits.
is there anyway that i can buy the wires


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (raymondlee)*

i cant get this crimping thing down. i think i am going to have to go this route. wish i was a baller
























http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=800
pretty hefty fee.


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_
Vertical plug
F57U-12029-AA








Horizontal plug
F5SU-12029-AA









Happy









yes! thank you


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (raymondlee)*

make sure the wires from the ICM go to the correct ones to the coil pack, I had this problem after taking a closer look at the wiring I had 2/3 and 4/5 switched. 
Good Luck.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_How about the 2001-03 Windstar coil pack?
Looks like the coil towers might fit with the VR6 wire ends.
Here is a Windstar wireset. Looks like Bremi/Beru etc ends, but I can't really tell from the small pic. 
















i got all the parts for coil repair with exactly this kind of coil from a mustang 3.8l. i hope this will work out.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (leogetz)*

I love coilpack threads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_i got all the parts for coil repair with exactly this kind of coil from a mustang 3.8l. i hope this will work out. 


Keep us informed on this coil. Should work, I was looking at one the other day, and all you would have to do is cut the connection point on the coil down to match a VR6 coil , hoop up the wires like said before and you should be set. Now for mounting you might have to get creative.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_How about the 2001-03 Windstar coil pack?
Looks like the coil towers might fit with the VR6 wire ends.
Here is a Windstar wireset. Looks like Bremi/Beru etc ends, but I can't really tell from the small pic. 

















I did this conversion today! this is the best thing i did to my b4! this coil came of a 2003 mustang, 3.8l. the plugs for the coil fit right on, no trimming of the towers was needed, i didn't have to swap the ends! but don't forget to lube the towers with special grease. the order of the firing is the same as in the old style coil in the beginning of the post. the coil cost me 35 with pigtale and the ign wires shipped of the junkyard. GL!








here http://www.car-part.com



_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:36 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## oggenator (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (zcalibur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcalibur* »_I've been looking at options.
I think i'm going to build new wires, custom length because i don't want to take a chance with a set.
http://www.autopartsway.com/au...40801 
http://www.boostengineering.ne...r.htm 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-35281/ 
If you don't like that wire, many other options.
http://www.summitracing.com/se...Wire/ 
If anyone finds any other options or better prices. 
Post it and give us all the benefit please.
_Modified by zcalibur at 10:07 AM 9-28-2009_ 

_Modified by zcalibur at 10:20 AM 9-28-2009_

I picked up the wires and ends for my 'build.' i got a duralast c925 coil for it. has anyone else done this in a mk4? not looking for advice, just curious. hopefully this will be done today and i can drive my car around.....in the rain! ill keep you guys posted


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

OEM coil pack died yesterday after a long trip in the rain. Just did this swap w/ a coil from an Explorer. Incidentally, there were a ton of pristine ones in the salvage yard from the Cash for Clunkers program, so finding a coil was a piece of cake. 
I can't remember the last time my B4 Passat ran this smoothly. Thanks for the write up!.


----------



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

This conversion is quite straight forward... makes a lot of sense. Why bother with the MSD and/or stock issues?
On another note, 
What spark plug are you guys using with this setup? If any other than stock NGK's. 


_Modified by piran21 at 2:03 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (piran21)*

I believe mine are autolite (champion?) 3923


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I would still like too see someone compare the stock coils voltage output vs this setup. No one has a spark plug voltage tester?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_
I did this conversion today! this is the best thing i did to my b4! this coil came of a 2003 mustang, 3.8l. the plugs for the coil fit right on, no trimming of the towers was needed, i didn't have to swap the ends! but don't forget to lube the towers with special grease. the order of the firing is the same as in the old style coil in the beginning of the post. the coil cost me 35 with pigtale and the ign wires shipped of the junkyard. GL!








here http://www.car-part.com

_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:36 PM 10-16-2009_

Its good to know the newer ford version works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

ttt


----------



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_I believe mine are autolite (champion?) 3923

gapped at what?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i bought a set of ngk bkr5e, but dont know what to gap them at now.
i used to gap these at like .28 and had great results w/ oem coilpack.
i think they come at .35 out of the box.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UmbroVR6* »_i bought a set of ngk bkr5e, but dont know what to gap them at now.
i used to gap these at like .28 and had great results w/ oem coilpack.
i think they come at .35 out of the box.

I gapped two different cars with the ford coilpack @ .028" w/o any problems. But I see you might have a problem if you gap them @ .28"


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_
I gapped two different cars with the ford coilpack @ .028" w/o any problems. But I see you might have a problem if you gap them @ .28"


yeah, i meant .028"


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (piran21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piran21* »_
gapped at what?

stock gap .028


----------



## slefain (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_
I did this conversion today! this is the best thing i did to my b4! this coil came of a 2003 mustang, 3.8l. the plugs for the coil fit right on, no trimming of the towers was needed, i didn't have to swap the ends! but don't forget to lube the towers with special grease. the order of the firing is the same as in the old style coil in the beginning of the post. the coil cost me 35 with pigtale and the ign wires shipped of the junkyard. GL!








here http://www.car-part.com

_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:36 PM 10-16-2009_

Probably a stupid question, but did you re-use the stock VW plug wires, or did you you Ford wires? If you used Ford wires, what year/make/model did you use? Sorry for my stupid question, I just want to make one stop for parts.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (slefain)*

since I had to change sparkplugs I gapped them at .033 and they work great... Ford guys gapped them at 0.42 so technically so can we?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_since I had to change sparkplugs I gapped them at .033 and they work great... Ford guys gapped them at 0.42 so technically so can we?


thats what i meant, that we no longer have to gap at .028
thanks for the insight, i'm gonna gap them at .033 as well or leave them at their out of the box gap.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (slefain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slefain* »_
Probably a stupid question, but did you re-use the stock VW plug wires, or did you you Ford wires? If you used Ford wires, what year/make/model did you use? Sorry for my stupid question, I just want to make one stop for parts.


Stock wires converted to ford ends on the coil pack side... It's a Hybrid wire...
Unless you go with the new ford style coil pack pictured above...


----------



## bent_metal (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Nevaeh_Speed)*

still have some of these set ups for sale if any body is intrested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (bent_metal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bent_metal* »_still have some of these set ups for sale if any body is intrested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you got IM, eh?


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manfredwerner* »_
I did this conversion today! this is the best thing i did to my b4! this coil came of a 2003 mustang, 3.8l. the plugs for the coil fit right on, no trimming of the towers was needed, i didn't have to swap the ends! but don't forget to lube the towers with special grease. the order of the firing is the same as in the old style coil in the beginning of the post. the coil cost me 35 with pigtale and the ign wires shipped of the junkyard. GL!








here http://www.car-part.com
_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:36 PM 10-16-2009_


NICE! 


_Modified by SR-71 at 5:32 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (SR-71)*

Funny you did the Ford coilpack. We were actually going to use this back in the day .. but decided to blow it out of the water and do something that had never been done. When we orig. put the MSD boxes in with the individual coils ... they blew. MSD never even ran the type of setup we had. They replaced our boxes, and we tweek some things. I like this setup you have, its marketable, and easy. I guess I should have patented JBE's idea back in the day. DOH! Good Luck.


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

very cool thread


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (nobody...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobody...* »_very cool thread

yeah and we are not having trouble blowing up the coils like in the MSD forum


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

Did this on my vrt and it works flawlessly. I would recommend it to anyone.
Rob


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (slefain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slefain* »_
Probably a stupid question, but did you re-use the stock VW plug wires, or did you you Ford wires? If you used Ford wires, what year/make/model did you use? Sorry for my stupid question, I just want to make one stop for parts.

i asked the same question of him over PM and he says yes on the VW wires


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (nobody...)*

What I did was get a set of wires off of a ford thunderbird at the wreckers just for the ends that attach to the coil....you have to remove the ends off of the vr6 wires that attach to the coil and then put these ford ones on. very easy. Just take your time. I basically cut the vr end off to keep it as long as possible, cut back the insulation about .5 inch being careful not to cut into the conductor strand...then you remove the end from the ford wire, cut pry, pry, pry and then it popps off and then you install it. Pay special attention to how it attaches to the ford wire and how the conductor strip is running and just do it the same way. make sure you slide the bracket and boot over first before you finish it cause it wont slide past once you get the 90 degree connector mounted, trust me. 
Anybody with questions can IM me


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Went with this set . Works great. Upgraded wires at a fraction of the cost.









Brand Mallory Ignition 
Manufacturer's Part Number 776 
Part Type Spark Plug Wire Sets 
Product Line Mallory Pro Wire Spark Plug Wire Sets 
Summit Racing Part Number MAA-776 

Assembled No 
Diameter (mm) 8.00mm 
RFI Suppression Yes 
Wire Color Black 
Distributor Terminal Ends Female/Socket 
Distributor Boot Color Black 
Distributor Boot Material Silicone 
Spark Plug Boot Ends Eight straight 
Spark Plug Boot Color Red 
Spark Plug Boot Material Silicone 
Coil Wire Included Yes 
Conductor Style Spiro-wound 
Quantity Sold as a set. 
_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 1:00 PM 12-8-2009_


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 1:00 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

but they dont have the same ends as the ford edis... could you just get a set of junk ford wires and cut those ends off and attach them to these wires to get a better custom fit?


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the 2003 ford v6 3.8l coil pack needs no special wires, the vw wires slip right on.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

True but I already have the early ford coil pack.
That's why I went with the custom setup.


----------



## Chadvick1975 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ricardo)*

I did my mkIV. The wires were a pain but I did it and it worked fine but it didn't solve my problem.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chadvick1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chadvick1975* »_I did my mkIV. The wires were a pain but I did it and it worked fine but it didn't solve my problem.


That sux. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chadvick1975* »_I did my mkIV. The wires were a pain but I did it and it worked fine but it didn't solve my problem.



what was your problem?


----------



## oggenator (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chadvick1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chadvick1975* »_I did my mkIV. The wires were a pain but I did it and it worked fine but it didn't solve my problem.

I am wondering if you have the same problem I have. 
The car wont start unless I have the throttle wide open, and when it does start it will rev up to 3k rpm and cut out.
Prior to my build, I was misfiring all cylinders. Now the CEL has gone away, but sounds like ass even for the 1-3 seconds it runs. 
Any ideas?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (oggenator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oggenator* »_
I am wondering if you have the same problem I have. 
The car wont start unless I have the throttle wide open, and when it does start it will rev up to 3k rpm and cut out.
Prior to my build, I was misfiring all cylinders. Now the CEL has gone away, but sounds like ass even for the 1-3 seconds it runs. 
Any ideas?

i had this simptoms on my golf.. it was the fuel pump on mine....make sure the fuelpump "primes" (humming noise) right before you start it..


----------



## mjkuwp (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*

I got the later model Ford coil pack - ~2003 model from "nobody" and the Ford unit works ok, ... but.. 
I am still missing 1 pair of sparks. If I rotate the wires from the lower half of the OEM coil pack that go to the Ford unit the bad pair moves around so I know that the problem starts prior to the Ford unit.
I guess I would issue a caution to only try the Ford repair if you are dealing with the arcing wet coil pack problem - not a total misfire.
I do have few questions... *how can I tell whether my ECU is the problem or the lower portion of the OEM/Beru coil pack (is this what people call the ICM?)?* 
Can anyone recommend a good test light? Does someone offer an LED lamp as opposed to an incandescent?
I have checked a lot of things against each other to attempt finding a difference between the 3 outputs. For example, I checked resistance to ground on the 2,3,4 terminals of the engine harness. I checked resistance and continuity through the 'ICM'. nothing appears different until I actually hook up the plugs and check for spark... in which case I get only 2/3 of the plugs firing.
btw, the OEM wires do fit directly onto this later model Ford coil pack and the mod is quite straightforward. I'm sure I would have had no problems had I done this mod many years ago before my ICM? or ECU went so bad.



_Modified by mjkuwp at 6:17 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

to the people running obd2 and sri..you can skip the oem coilpac and igniter, and go with 6*vr6 24v coils..they have build in igniters so running them with wasted spark direct from the 3 ign channels from the stock ecu is easy.


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (mjkuwp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjkuwp* »_I do have few questions... *how can I tell whether my ECU is the problem or the lower portion of the OEM/Beru coil pack (is this what people call the ICM?)?*

from what i gather, its your icm. you gotta have a known good icm. thats just from reading all the ignition mod threads i found here and elsewhere. it really is a cool alternative to beru packs simply because of the price difference. all except for icm issues. seems the beru icm is a fragile POS


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody have a picture(s) of the new coil pack on the car?


----------



## Siroadrnr (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

Just did mine yesterday. Hardest part was getting the old JB weld off the terminals. That trick only lasts about a year. The car seems to run alot better, but the proof will be when i drive in the rain. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Anybody have a picture(s) of the new coil pack on the car?

I had a new Ford coilpack in my car but I couldn't get it to fire up. The plug wires fit and it bolts up for the wiring diagrams on here don't seem to work.
I'm gonna get an OEM coilpack and **** this noise.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (nobody...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobody...* »_
from what i gather, its your icm. you gotta have a known good icm. thats just from reading all the ignition mod threads i found here and elsewhere. it really is a cool alternative to beru packs simply because of the price difference. all except for icm issues. seems the beru icm is a fragile POS

x2 try another ICM


----------



## diegovr6 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nobody...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobody...* »_the 2003 ford v6 3.8l coil pack needs no special wires, the vw wires slip right on.

does anybody have a picture of this setup done????


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

hey man might be a stupid question . but would it work still for a MK4 system .... ? just wondering mine is F up and i am gonna try and seal it but we will see ..


----------



## GoatxLad (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (16vbeatz)*

I installed the mustang coil pack on an 01 vr6 jetta. I Machined a tie-down bracket out of a slug of scrap billet aluminum at my friends shop on his bridgeport. It came out amazing. It was way too easy and inexpensive, and it got me laid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sure it was my fiance's car, but whos keeping score?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

$170 at http://www.autohausaz.com nothing near the absurd list price OEM Hueco made in Germany http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlabNVR6 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GoatxLad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoatxLad* »_I installed the mustang coil pack on an 01 vr6 jetta. I Machined a tie-down bracket out of a slug of scrap billet aluminum at my friends shop on his bridgeport. It came out amazing. It was way too easy and inexpensive, and it got me laid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sure it was my fiance's car, but whos keeping score?










Hey do you remember the wiring order for the pigtail. i got a 2002 mustang coil pack and the colors are solid red, light red, blue, and orange. I need help..this vr6 coilpack is driving me


----------



## Markhall (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (SlabNVR6)*

Ford likes to use Red with a Green stripe for 12+ or solid red. so, red will be 12+
and counting over from that, 3-2-1... hope it helps...

***************DIY FYI for the Accel Coil pack, Part number 140036 (horz) or 140035 (vert)***********

I am in the process of making this work with a 140036 coil pack... Got from Autozone of all places for 99.99...Normal price is 139.99, and u can use the 140035...If your vendor can order it... as I know, Accel is not making that one...Just the 140036..
Anyways.. So far, I got Two old sets of plug wires from bone yard, new coil pack, and three wire harnesses... All with different colors so i can make up a nice DIY and cover all question..
Added note, The windstar coil pack will work, and you may have to go through less trouble to get it in, it's the same size foot print, but, does not go as deep, and has the normal spark plug towers.. I opted to get the Accel for MORE POWER..
Will be adding more later.. Ask your questions..more then happy to help..


----------



## Markhall (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Markhall)*

Not to be a pain in the ass, But I am taking this page for the write up as well..I am making three different kits, and brackets...One for Fords, and the other for MSD/GM... SO i need the space to show all my buddies how to save some loot!! 
**IM NOT SELLING ANYTHING ON THIS THRED, If you want to buy something, or try and offer me money, PLEASE IM ME** Don't want to get bagged for helping others..


----------



## SlabNVR6 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Markhall)*

Thanx brother. I'll be working on it this weekend. I'll post the result.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Congrats! As you know its been done before.
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library..._pack/

True...but this one is much cleaner. Looks very OEM.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_$170 at http://www.autohausaz.com nothing near the absurd list price OEM Hueco made in Germany http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I checked out this site...GREAT PRICES!!


----------



## G60DUBS (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (DTMVDUB)*

Here is my $.02 with doing this over the weekend. It's great!! Looks almost factory and my car runs great. The factory VW wires fit directly onto this coil pack with no mods at all. The coil pack I used was off a 03 sable, any Ford around this year with the 6cyl should work find. The plug wires connect to the pack in the same order as the OEM VW pack so no guesswork. I also installed new NGK's and a set of plug wires off a 03 GTI VR with the loops that pull up, such a better designed plug wire if you don't already use that newer style plug wire I highly recommend it. One thing to add, I did use a couple small lock washers on the mounting bolts because the Ford Coil pack isn't as big as stock....and it pry weighs less than half of the VW pack.


































_Modified by G60DUBS at 6:55 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ExtremeVR6)*

sorry for the dumb question as i had to remove all the sp wires, and 1 month passed since that, what tower on ford coil coresponds with what vr6 cylinder spark plug wire? 
Please help!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*

thyere the same as the original....disregard the numbers on the ford coilpack


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

i just got the ford coil and everything to do the conversion ,,, BUT <<< contrary to the diagram shown in pics , my coil wireing are different , 
the four ate red with blue , red with wite blue with green , and red with green ... dont know wat i link them too in wat order ?????/ any one please help


----------



## jcainhaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Info on my Jetta:
2000 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA GLS 
Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR 
Engine Type: 2.8L V6 FI DOHC 30V 
2 questions:
1. What is the 30v? 
2. Will the Ford V6 coilpack conversion work for my car?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jcainhaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcainhaze* »_Info on my Jetta:
2000 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA GLS 
Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR 
Engine Type: 2.8L V6 FI DOHC 30V 
2 questions:
1. What is the 30v? 
2. Will the Ford V6 coilpack conversion work for my car?

your car does not have a 30v, thats bad info.
it has a 12v


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (16vbeatz)*

no one has an answer .... i have the coil and everything , just need to know what wires connect the the coilback ( the vw coil part ) in wat order , 
my wires are different collrs then the example ...any help ?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (16vbeatz)*

look at what wire goes to where regardless of color







[/QUOTE]


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

thank you.


----------



## flotsam70 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (manfredwerner)*

hey man this is Ben from me. I'm trying to do this conversion my wires from the ford pig tail when plugged in,are left to right, red/w pink/white blue/white and plain red. trying to figure out where they go on vw icm and after that when the coil is on my car how do I run my plug wires?


----------



## flotsam70 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ricardo)*

I see what u got for wires but some of the other threads show them exactly inline with vws icm


----------



## jcainhaze (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 2000 VR6 12v. I have a cam angle sensor code and a cylinder 6 misfire code. Car idles rough and the exhaust sounds bad along with a rotten egg smell. There are no strange sounds coming from under the hood but you can see the engine moving a bit with the rough idle. The check engine light stays on all the time but will also blink when I accelerate. The car doesn't run terrible but something definitely isn't right. Is this probably a coilpack/plugs issue or is something wrong with my timing chain/belt? Any help is appreciated.

_Modified by jcainhaze at 4:41 PM 2-22-2010_

_Modified by jcainhaze at 4:42 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by jcainhaze at 4:43 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I dont remember the exact order of the wires from the coil to the ICM. But I did have issues using the couple wire diagrams floating around. I will try to get a closer pic of the harness I made for reference. But here is a pic of my finished install (probably already on here but heres another for those who dont like to scroll back a couple pages) plus Im a pic whore...lol







As you can see they more than less go in the same order from the coil plug into the ICM. Again, I will get a closer look to double check, I did this last summer and it still works beautiful without a twitch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*

this doesnt work for the mk4 ... 12v . i tryed to do mine today one wire is way too short .... so now i cant drive ma car until i buy a new set of wires


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (flotsam70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flotsam70* »_I see what u got for wires but some of the other threads show them exactly inline with vws icm

I just checked my car and its running like the picture I showed








I reread the whole thing.. it seems to work either way..








goodluck


_Modified by ricardo at 7:52 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (16vbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vbeatz* »_this doesnt work for the mk4 ... 12v . i tryed to do mine today one wire is way too short .... so now i cant drive ma car until i buy a new set of wires 

Yea one wire was too short on mine also. Thats a big reason I didnt put my plastic back over the coil pack... VERY tight stretch..


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (oldskoolracer)*

i say again this doesnt work, it is all done in ma car and it wont start it looked like it might but NO , doesn't work for mk4 format !!!







now i have to buy a whole new set and putt ma peice of sh*& coil back in


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (16vbeatz)*

so i have finally started ma car , i had to push on the gas , all the way , maybe i have the fire order messt up , idk but it runs like crap now so i will try and fix it , any ideas ?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (16vbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vbeatz* »_so i have finally started ma car , i had to push on the gas , all the way , maybe i have the fire order messt up , idk but it runs like crap now so i will try and fix it , any ideas ?










disconnect your battery wait 5 minutes then reconnect...


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (ricardo)*

if this works i am gonna be reallly mad really mad at everything lol but thanks man that might actually help now ithink of it lol


----------



## 16vbeatz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (16vbeatz)*

well did not work , runs rough as rough can be , so thanks but this was a waste of time for me and a waste of money


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (16vbeatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vbeatz* »_well did not work , runs rough as rough can be , so thanks but this was a waste of time for me and a waste of money





































dont give up!
so I tried the the newer windstar coilpack and wired it like this








it would try to start but it woudn't, bucking and trashing.... I remove the battery terminal for 5 minutes and then tried it again...
no dice
I looked over the thing again and I tried one more time.. this time I turn the key to the last position before starting it.. I let it sit there for a couple of seconds and...
started up fine!!! now IM using the windstar coilpack even thought the wires on the original ford coilpack where opposite


----------



## G60DUBS (Feb 5, 2005)

^^ that is mine, and I had no trouble what so ever, it fired right up and ran perfect the very first time, no prob's since either.


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

Grabed my coil and connectors from a 2000 Tuarus. I used stock bosch wires and the ford connectors. Fires up first time and ran smooth. Im wired the same way as the OP. Highly recommend this one!


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (bc2240)*

I am trying this tommorow bump


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

Close to 6 months running this mod and my GFs VR6 is still running strong.
Again big thanks.


----------



## pete8d (Jun 23, 2008)

Just did the Ford coil pack mod. I used a Borg-Warner coil pack for a 2003 Mustang V6 and a pigtail from a Taurus in the Junk yard along with my Vw style plug wires from Techtronics.
If you use the newer coil pack doesn't require you to change the spark plug wire ends, then then you need the square looking pigtail which is Motorcraft WPT-508. This is $36 new at the stealership of a buck two at the salvage yard.
I wire it up like the newer set[up a few post back.


----------



## pete8d (Jun 23, 2008)

Excuse my spelling and grammar in the last post!


----------



## 1337cshacker (Aug 27, 2009)

Seems popular to do, watch the local ford shops get hammered with phone calls from crazy dubbers. Good fun, nice mod. Hope your never Found On Road Dead with those..


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

ok lemme see if i understand all this, i have a mk4 jetta, it has a misfire so if it turns out being the coil im doing this mod,

so from my understanding, i can use pretty much any ford v6 coil( i plan on getting the one off that boost engineering site as well as the ford coil ends) or i can get a newer ford coil and use stock vw wires, then i just wire the coil pig tail wires from left to right starting with the 12v+ then the 3 wires for the coils?


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (pete8d)*

I'd like to see a picture of this newer coil pack.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (ChrisJohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisJohn* »_I'd like to see a picture of this newer coil pack.































FYI for some reason I misgapped the 3923 coppers to 0.046






















so there you go, the newer (2001-2003) coilpack its pretty strong

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

u guys think this will work on the mkiv vr6? i figure it should, its basically the same


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (ricardo)*

Sorry I scrolled through too fast, didn't notice it.


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (ChrisJohn)*

Does anyone have a 4 wire pigtail connector they don't need? The Motorcraft WPT-508 part?


----------



## MarKist (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (wav3form)*

ok guys I went out a bought a salvage yard coil off 03 mustang with pigtail did it exactley like the diagram and it fire right up ! BUT the idle is rough and I drove it up the road and its like it has no power!!So I go buy a NEW coil pack for a 03 mustangand try again same thing!! I'm thinking its the plug wires are not right (going to the right terminial) so can you guys show me your plug wire seqence...PLEASE!!


----------



## MarKist (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (MarKist)*

ok went through the plug wires while it was running and 1/6 are not firing WTF??? im confused


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (MarKist)*


_Quote »_ can you guys show me your plug wire seqence...PLEASE!!









It is the same as stock VR6 coilpack.
Look at the stock coilpack ,there will be numbers on it for each cylinder,do the wires the same way on the new coilpack and DONE. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## MarKist (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (VW uber alles)*

it looks like I need a ICM off a old coil pack anybody got one ??? i'm gonna get this NO MATTER WHAT IT TAKES!!!!


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (MarKist)*

Did you had this 1/6 cylinder not firing before you did this mod?or it was just misfiring?
Also,did you solder the connections with the ICM to make sure you have a good connection?
You can also check for continuity with ohm meter between each wire on the connector and the ICM.You probably know this but the red wire is power supply and the three yellow wires are for the cylinders(each wire for two cylinders and one of them is exactly for 1/6 so I am saying maybe there is a bad connection at that wire).
Anyway ,somebody correct me if I am wrong so...
Good luck and hope this solves your issue,and if not you can always try another ICM.



_Modified by VW uber alles at 3:07 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

I hope you don't mind me posting in here. Back in 2008 a similar GM/MSD thread was black holed three times for non advertisers trying to sell brackets without being an advertiser *( long story short, Good info was being lost each time the thread was holed). *
Wire sets now available for Ford EDIS coils. 8MM with German spark plug end and clip type coil end.
Wire sets with and without removal tool.








8MM Wire set for EDIS coil $110 Shipped Ground








8MM Wire set for EDIS coil W/ Tool $130 Shipped Ground


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (MarKist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarKist* »_ok guys I went out a bought a salvage yard coil off 03 mustang with pigtail did it exactley like the diagram and it fire right up ! BUT the idle is rough and I drove it up the road and its like it has no power!!So I go buy a NEW coil pack for a 03 mustangand try again same thing!! I'm thinking its the plug wires are not right (going to the right terminial) so can you guys show me your plug wire seqence...PLEASE!!









i did it his way, if you are looking at the pic of the coil on this page and are standing facing the engine, then the closest to you bank starting from the left for you 1 goes to the further coil towerof its upper row, then the 2 -nd plug goes to the middle coil tower of the upper row. the the same bank spurk plug closest to your right goes to the closest to you upper row coil tower.
for the opposite bank the one opposite to your number 1 goes to the furthest to it coil tower on the lower row of the coil pack, the middle plug of the further bank goes to the middle coil tower of the lower row of the coil pack and the last plug (on your right, furtest bank) goes to the closest to it coil tower on the lower row of the coil pack.
this order is not like in the bentley, i made this numbers myself.
engine 
*4 5 6 * 
*1 2 3 * 
coil pack
1 6
2 5

3 4
front of the car
you

_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:15 AM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:17 AM 4-18-2010_

_Modified by manfredwerner at 9:17 AM 4-19-2010_


_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:15 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I was wondering when you were going to come into this thread advertising the wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for fourseasontuning!


----------



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (ChrisJohn)*

Just wire the Coil pack to the ICM from left to right 








The way i did mine so i could remember where the wires went was just to make up my own order
I just marked the wires with a sharpie
1 3 5
2 4 6


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Ford Coil Pack on VR6 with Pics. (GardenSnake)*

really tempted to give this a try even though the coilpack on my car is fairly new.
Anyone have anyone seen any improvement from a coilpack that is still working perfectly fine?


_Modified by kelchm at 8:45 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

So how big of a gap have you guys been able run? Im thinking of playing around but would like to have an idea.
thanks


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (youlostme21)*

i went to .046


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hows it run? I went to .040 and I'm hoping for a few mpgs better. I still have a random stumble at idle I was hoping to cure. Thinkin i got dirty injectors cause I'm getting clean spark.


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (ricardo)*

Anyone have the Ford part number of the newer coilpack?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (youlostme21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youlostme21* »_Hows it run? I went to .040 and I'm hoping for a few mpgs better. I still have a random stumble at idle I was hoping to cure. Thinkin i got dirty injectors cause I'm getting clean spark.

the car run fine but I might had some pinging going on... so I went back to .035 mileage went from 24-25 mpg to 20-22 if long enough on the freeway







all from the car computer ..... I'll probably just go back to .046.... theres another guy running 0.056 gap and he is happy


----------



## MarKist (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (ricardo)*

ok guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I got it all worked out I bought a used cracked coil pack from a member here and took the ICM off of it and that was the problem!, my personal opinion, this is got to be the BEST MOD. you can do to your VR6 for the $$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I used the same plug wires and i'm really pleased with the results, the guys at the garage couldn't beleive that it worked and they work on them all the time! 
So I just want to say a great big *THANK YOU * to everbody that worked on making this mod. work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Markist


_Modified by MarKist at 7:51 AM 4-27-2010_


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (MarKist)*

exactly the way I feel,even if your coilpack is fine this is still a great mod... pair it up with autolites 3923 copper or platinum ($2) and you got a better and cheaper ignition system

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (ricardo)*

My interest is always peaked by this mod. It would be cool if someone had some performance numbers (HP/torque) on the improvement the car sees with these coils though.


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

so for a mk3 vr i wanna do the newer ford coil. all i need is the 03 3.8 coilpack, fourseason wires already with the proper plugs, and new plugs? 
do i have to do the autolie plugs? thanks


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

JBGITTY said:


> so for a mk3 vr i wanna do the newer ford coil. all i need is the 03 3.8 coilpack, fourseason wires already with the proper plugs, and new plugs?
> do i have to do the autolie plugs? thanks


 you dont need the autolites but its up to you in how much money you want to spend on plugs that wont make a difference.........well for some reason it made a difference on mine from stock NGK plugs.... if you get the 2003 ford coilpack you dont need special sparkplug cables use the stock ones.. unless you have problems with them or theyre old....


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

so basically with the 03 3.8 coilpack thats all you need? or am i reading wrong? thanks


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

80% of it.. you need to remove the stock coilpack "pack", modify/cut the ICM contacts and crimp to the wires of the 03 ford coilpack plug...cut or get shorter screws to mount on the engine and *reset the computer* (very important)


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

Davis unified ignition makes performance coils for these, newer and older version, bout the same price on summit. 45kv at gaps up to .65 

new plug wires are bout the same price too so it comes down to what type of plug wire ends you want to use, so my question is what advantage do the ford ends have over the vw ones if any? i kinda like the idea that they clip on, plus the older coil gives you the option of the plug being horizontal or vertical where the newer one is only one way(same direction as the towers) and maybe im looking to much into this but by the looks of the 3.8 style coil it seems as if it would still be prone to cracking just by the case design, the 4.0 coil having the flat face looks like it would be stronger. 

and just to give you another idea, ive been using this gm coil for years with no problems, even before all this msd jazz came around, i made my own bracket and had to custom order a set of plug wires with gm ends from magnacore since no one did this mod at the time 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ACC-140016/


----------



## G60DUBS (Feb 5, 2005)

Well I can tell you from experience that the Ford packs are not immune to cracking, but they seem to go WAY longer than the VW packs before they do.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

to answer Nuzzi the plug cables have nothing to do with it.....it was because the older ford coilpack wont let us use the stock cables.. if you use the 2003 ford coil you can use the stock cables.... also the new coilpack does a bit more than just crack later... it gives you more spark and are able to run higher sparkplug gap and the car runs smoother....if you do it you will see why....and if it goes bad the rpice is not $180-250.... its $45!!!!!


----------



## MarKist (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, a update, I have had the 03 ford coil pack on for almost 900 miles, yesterday was the first time I drove it in the rain since the mod and all I can say is it ran like a champ no more miss fires.....thanks guys


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

ya i understood the reason for using the 3.8 coilpack (which isnt actually newer its just a different style than the other one) i asked about the ford ends being beneficial in case people needed new wires anyway (like me, as i have gm style ends) either way you should check out the davis unified ignition coilpacks on summit.com (or other sites) they are about $90-$100 and are a performance upgrade for these, 45kv and gaps to .65" 

if anyone is interested i went to my local junkyard today looking for a pigtail for the (as you call it older coilpack) and there is a mercury sable 3.0v6 with low miles and has a perfect coilpack,(connector facing with the towers, clip on plug wires) i could grab it when i take the plug for anyone. ill be there tomorrow or monday. (im keeping the plug)

oh and ill be getting my new wires with ford ends from fourseason:beer:


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

Nuzzi said:


> ya i understood the reason for using the 3.8 coilpack (which isnt actually newer its just a different style than the other one)


I dont understand why spend more money on those type of plug wires when you can use the regular plug or new Bosch ones for $50-60 from autohaus AZ or performance cafe:what: but hey as long as you dont spend more money than buying the OEM coilpack is good


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

the ford end wires are actually pretty much the same price as the gm or stock ends (performance, around $115 @ fourseasontuning) wich yes is more than stock wires but the whole point of this is to increase performance so why chince on the wires. everyone does things different but i always go all out.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

school me on this... what is the performance advantage of the ford ones ? :what:


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

im refering to the performance alternative to stock wires, stock are 7mm and have not the greatest wiring, upgraded wires are normally 8mm and have a better wire count, the ford end terminal is just to mate up with coil pack, same as if you had msd or any gm coilpack you would order the coresponding end terminal. all i was saying was that the ford clip on end might have an advantage due to it not having the possibility of sliding off over time, thats all.


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

nice i did mine with msd gm coils...im getting over 30mpg highway..


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

So has anyone successfully used the newer style ford coil pack on a mk4 with stuck plug wires? Is the one wire just too short no matter what you do? I already have pretty new wires, don't really want to replace them.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

posting so this stays in my watcehd topics.

steve


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Just did this swap over the weekend on a 1996 gti vr6. I used a coil pack from a 2002 ford taraus with a 3.0 ohv engine 3 hole design I used the two back hole and used some exhaust straping to hold the front one also this coil allows you to use stock vr wires . Pig tail from a salvage yard. Got new stock wires for a 2001 gti vr6 from autozone with a life time warranty that they will and do honor. Used the because they were red had the wire pulls on the spark plug ends and the wires said made in germany on them. They are a tad to short so I just removed the engine cover over the coil. Wired the pig tail as shown in the OP's pictures. I used ngk R plugs. So I did a complete tune up with a new coil for less money then a stock coil. looks almost stock.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

you can cut the coilpack aluminum cover in half and they will fit


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

Any difference in the actual coils between the older EDIS style units and the newer style found on the mustang? I'm talking about the EDIS units you can find on a lot of cars with the different style plug wire ends and the mustang unit that will work with stock VR wires. :beer:


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Grabbit said:


> Any difference in the actual coils between the older EDIS style units and the newer style found on the mustang? I'm talking about the EDIS units you can find on a lot of cars with the different style plug wire ends and the mustang unit that will work with stock VR wires. :beer:


 The only diffrence that I know if is the mounting holes being 3 on the newer ones and 4 on the older ones and towers being that stock vr wires fit right on the newer ones and need new ends for the older ones.


----------



## JULIOVR6 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all, 

so I went to the junk yard to get the pig tail and the only one I found was off a 99 Taurus and it has all the yellow cables but not the red one! Instead of being red like all the ones posted on this thread mine is white with a blue stripe  Should I be worried about the color of the white cable? Oh I almost forgot to mention that the white cable on pig tail I have is bigger size than the yellow ones. 

TIA :beer:


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

usually power cables are thicker than signal cables....make sure you got the correct plug


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

I guess what i meant to ask is there any performance difference (spark output) between the EDIS style coils and the mustang (fits stock wires) coil.


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

kelchm said:


> So has anyone successfully used the newer style ford coil pack on a mk4 with stuck plug wires? Is the one wire just too short no matter what you do? I already have pretty new wires, don't really want to replace them.


 I'd really like to know the same. I'm going to be looking for a donor 2003 coilpack tomorrow. I'm unemployed so I'm on a REALLY tight budget and if I can just plug and play with the existing wires that will be much better. Otherwise I might buy some spark plug wire cable and MAKE a longer one if I have to.


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

A little bit more useful info to share with everyone. 

I called a Ford dealer and asked about what other cars would have the newer 3.8 L coilpacks. He said the following would have the same part as the 03 windstars and mustangs: 

01-04 Windstar 
01-04 Mustang V6 
04 Ranger 3.0 

If anyone can confirm how the wires fit on a MKIV it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

MKIV wires should fit fine since the wires are the same..except for teh pull thingys:laugh:


----------



## pete8d (Jun 23, 2008)

*FS: Nearly Ford Coilpack and Pigtail*

FOR SALE:
I have an almost new Borg-Warner 6 cyl. Coil Pack ($90 new) and the matching
WPT-508 pigtail ($35 new at the stealership). You'll only need to supply the good half of your Vw coilpack.
$60 shipped OBO, Paypal accepted

also available: working set of Blue Ingnitor VR6 wire (from Techtonics $90 new)
$25 OBO These have only 50K miles on them

Email me at [email protected]

NOTE:
I had done the Ford conversion for my 97 Jetta VR6, but it turned out the
half of the cheap, Ebay VW coilpack that fits with the Ford coilpack was defective.
I had to buy a brand new VW coilpack, in any case.

The Ford conversion is easy to do and works great.
Just make sure the half of the old VW coilpack (the half right next to the engine ) works!

PS: Avoid the cheap Vr6 coilpacks on Ebay they are crap and only last a year or two at best.


----------



## pete8d (Jun 23, 2008)

*Nearly New Ford Coil Pack*

my post should have been titled "Nearly New Ford Coil Pack"

Pics available, as well as mounting brackets fashioned of r the conversion

Email me for pics: [email protected]


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

went to install the Ford coil today and found this......... looks like the ingition unit got fried, the ground wire looks melted in the plug. Any thoughts......


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

Got everything installed per the write up linked in this thread, Car wouldnt start, a couple cyl firing but that was about it. Checked the wiring a few times and it looks just like the write up, not really that hard to mess up, I dunno what i'm doing wrong unless i got a bad coil from the yard


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

Grabbit said:


> Got everything installed per the write up linked in this thread, Car wouldnt start, a couple cyl firing but that was about it. Checked the wiring a few times and it looks just like the write up, not really that hard to mess up, I dunno what i'm doing wrong unless i got a bad coil from the yard


I had the same problem at first too. I took it all back apart and re did it then it worked. Maybe you have a lose connection


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

try resetting your computer


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

Got it figured out, I should have just looked at the coilpack itself. Those pictures and diagrams on the GTi.org or what ever are bassackward. Got it running though, idles better, pulls smoother. not a ton more power but noticable. Good mod. My coil wasn't even goin out but my wires were shot and I wona set of longer eurovan wires on ebay a while ago and this was a great excuse to chop them up.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

got my ford coil pack with wires for 18 dollars at local junk yard with warranty


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

can i just take the boots of the coil side plug ends off my vr6 wire and put the ford end on


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

^ yes! thats what i did only while i was at the yard I got two sets of plug wire ends because the connectors can brake trying to get them out.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

i pulled the ford wires out of the end with the terminals as well. ima put my wires and coil together today


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

So, it seems like the stock cables end up being too short on the mk4s, right?

Anyone have any suggestions on where to go to to have custom cables made for on my mk4?


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

finished swapping ford ends on my vr6 wires.. i must say it was cake


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

i didnt use solder on my wires i just use electrical connectors with shrink wrap


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

hares1370 said:


> finished swapping ford ends on my vr6 wires.. i must say it was cake



Details on how this is done? I grabbed a coil from a 98 Taurus wagon, the pigtail, and the mating plugs for the coilpack ... Just not sure where to go from here


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

Probably doing this tomorrow. Wish me luck. Not to happy that the pigtail harness I ordered from the Ford dealership has ALL BLACK wires! I commented on that and the service counter guy's response was "Well you can just match them to the existing harness." Um no, not gonna work for me chief. We'll see how it goes. I guess I'll just have to look closely at the pics people showed here and guess.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Here's mine:










From a 98 Taurus. Clip side facing you, left to right: Yellow/Red, Yellow/White, Yellow/Black, White/Blue. The white and blue wire is the thickest one.


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, so much for doing this today. I was cleaning up the Windstar coil pack and I noticed a crack on the side! Now I need to drive an hour away from here to harass the junkyard for a replacement! FML


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

my junkyard is an hour and 45 minutes and a city or two away


----------



## Sidney jetta (Jul 1, 2010)

*2001 jetta coil pack to plug wiring*

Hi does anyone have the wiring diagram for plug to coil pack on a 2001 jetta vr6?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

Sidney jetta said:


> Hi does anyone have the wiring diagram for plug to coil pack on a 2001 jetta vr6?



should be the same


----------



## Sidney jetta (Jul 1, 2010)

*plug wires ?*

My son 2001 jetta vr6 is misfiring on cylinder one, need to make sure the plug wiring is correct. Can anyone help?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

I gave up and bought an oem coil.

so my newer style coil and pigtail is forsale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4943662-FS-Ford-coil-pack

steve


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

In before fourseasonstuning :sly::laugh:


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

i think my icm might be bad. will it still work because the ford coil pack has a built in icm? anyway to test it?


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

kelchm said:


> So, it seems like the stock cables end up being too short on the mk4s, right?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on where to go to to have custom cables made for on my mk4?


anybody?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

the ford coil does not have a built in icm.

if your icm is bad you will missfire like mine was. i had multible bad icms from teh junkyard.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

kelchm said:


> anybody?


 autohaus az cables have some slack (too much for my car)and theyre bosch $58 or so


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

helpful


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

I keep seeing wires from the pigtale going to different places on the ICM in various peoples pics ??? Am I nuts or can we get a clear pic of what wire should go where? 
Thanks


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

bump for good info.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

What is the difference in plug end hor/vert ? Are these readily in stock at a Ford Dealer?



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *fnvr6t* »_
> thanks but i wanted it *NEW*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

one if for the regular Taurus the other is for the Taurus SHOopcorn: why not move to the 2003+ ford coilpack less issues and you can use the stock cables


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

just did this with the new style ford one, worked great, took no time at all and the car fired right up!:thumbup:


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

Fordswagen :thumbup:


----------



## tdubbz02 (Jul 30, 2009)

Going to be doing this later tonight with the new Ford Coil Pack. For everyone that has done this mod are you still running strong? Any problems arise? opcorn:


----------



## Streaml9 (Sep 2, 2001)

Bought a ford coil pack and pigtail. I wired it as shown below, and car will not start. I even disconnected battery to reset everything and tried again and still no turn over. ideas?


----------



## KilroyVR6 (Sep 26, 2010)

*My vr6*

Haha i had a ford focus and the engine blew twice. I just bought my vr6 and within 2 weeks i had to take it to the shop 3 times now... fighting with the ignition coil pack. Got it replaced for free but the car still stalled out as if the coil pack was still messed up. Obviously that wasn't the whole problem, but i def saw the cracks in it


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Mine worked great


























































I just fit the ford ends over the VW wires.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I got a Ford coil off eBay for 1 us dollar. Problem wasn't the coil part of my pack was the icm, take a look. See the one metal connector blew like a fuse. Actually it did also blow the 15 fuse when pack went down. Nice some things do what they are suppose to.










Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

just got mine done but it's buckin' like a bronco....... 

the used wires i have suck> i just checked them to make sure they secure and it sparked the hell outta me, probably why it's bucking so bad; getting misfires on multiple cylinders. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

Just so everyone knows I used a 2003 Ford Taurus coil pack. I went to the yard cut the coil pak plug off a 2003 Taurus went to the parts house and purchased a new coil pack for the 03 Taurus 85dls and used my new yellow Neuspeed wires with new iridium plugs, it was a bolt on wires fit ends fit. Car revs beautifully gas mileage went up passed emmisions easily. Now I'm trying the accel GM DIS packs. 
I will be relocating the ICM it gets too hot even though I didn't use the aluminum heat sink I used 1" spacers and bolted the ICM 1" away from the chain cover still gets way to hot. 
My company has a CNC machine and I will be using a CNC machined phenolic plate as a heat sheild. 
If you need pics post the request and I'll post them up. 
By the way my car is a 94 Passat GLX BMP.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Why not make a straight adapter to fit the coil and provide an additional mounting point for a different 3 channel ICM such as one of these below? 










I will be ditching the factory coil and running coil on plug technology on my Cabrio VR6.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

xplain more please :what: 




Rheinland Technik said:


> Why not make a straight adapter to fit the coil and provide an additional mounting point for a different 3 channel ICM such as one of these below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Most people are adapting the Ford or GM coils to the factory VW coil base using various home made brackets or some use the off the shelf custom bracket sold here on the Vortex. I feel that a bracket could be made to hold the coil(s) and an alternate ICM (as pictured or similar) and with an adapter harness, the conversion would be a simple plug and play with electrical connections that are more secure and water tight. The connectors and wire terminals are all available from VW, with the exception of the needed Ford connector in the case of using the Ford coil. I do not like the iffy connection that is present when using spade terminals on a factory VR6 ICM that has had the legs been bent and jumper leads just hanging around in the engine bay, or at least the way it looks in some cases I have seen in this and the GM coil pack thread. 

I have devised a design to use on my Cabrio, that will completely eliminate the factory ICM as well as the plug vires for my setup. I will be building a custom plug and play harness that will plug directly into the five pin VW coil plug on the Mk3 OBD2 engine harness (OBD1 also) and distribute signal, positive power and ground to each individual coil unit mounted on the motor. Since I will be running a short runner intake manifold, I will have room to make use of the 2.8/3.2 24V coilpacks, which should fit with no problems. If they do not fit, I have located alternate coils that will require an ICM such as the one pictured above in my earlier post or one similar to the ICM found on B5 1.8T AEB Passats that have four channel output. I would use a three channel output or two in tandem to run the coils. With the 2.8/3.2 24V coils, the ICM is built into the coilpack, so the factory 12V ICM can be eliminated. There are multiple options when converting to other brand or types of coils. I have even drawn up in CAD, a bracket to attach to the valve cover mounting bolts to secure the wiring harness to or wire holders for those running short runner intakes and still running the full coil unit and plug wires.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Doxie Moxie (Mar 1, 2009)

Bosch Motorsport Coil which is also the same as the SAAB 9000 coil anyone? Bolts on in place of the VR6 coil and is between $75-$225 new. Works with the ignition ICU pictured above and requires no adapter bracket.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Is this the coil I need to use that allows us to use r stock type cables? I just bought newer cables last yr and have not ran the car since so I do not want to buy new cables if i do not have to. Also would I need new plugs with this coil?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Igni...ts=Year:2004|Model:Ranger&hash=item35ad929f7c


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

anybody that confirm this coil is good to go for the mod?


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

gqjeff said:


> anybody that confirm this coil is good to go for the mod?



That's the correct one. You need a pigtail as well though. Dealer has them.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are two pics of my Bosch Motorsport Coil and new billet base that I made today to replace the stock VR6 piece. The base eliminates the ICM, which will not be used on my application.


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

you dont need the icm? plug and play?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I was going to machine it for the stock ICM and make a simple plug and play harness, but I will not need the ICM for my application [Lugtronic].


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

oh ok got ya


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

this what u mean. (( Just bought an EDM/AAA Jspec/Euro vr6 for my project. Same vr6 coil is used And with 60-70k on the motor, i noticed the coil was craked minute in 2 spots in the center coil assembly. Im going to convert from the vr's coil to the contours SVT coil. If anyone knows if the resistance is the same or not plse respond.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Went to the junk yard today and scored 12 Ford pre 2000 wire connecters for the C925 Ford Coil pack. Parts came off 2 Mercery Sables 3.0 1996. Also scored 2 pigtails too.

Heres my Question. Looking @ the forum on this, ive noticed multu versions of wiring to the coil brain. Also people are getting the 2002+ coil confused with the pre 2000 coil. (( 2001 3.0 had multi coils like our 1.8T's )). So heres what I have , and before I go connecting everything , let me know if this is correct. I went off Garden's wiring diagram. Also its very difficult to see a wiring diagram when u all wrap the **** outa your wires and expect veiwers to have x-ray vision to figure out the colors. Last, as far as the route each wire goes to the sparkplug, noones shown a decent pic on the route from the coil to the pluge # wise. PLse let me know.

went off this









The plug is in correct positon to plug in. Its not twisted or anything, just minus the coil.



heres mine. Forgive the crappy I phone image, worst phone everic:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Just bought this coil for my conversion. With the DUI making some great products why would u even fk around with the fail ass MSD set up that looks like the wiring went through a blender. Check these specs out:beer:












Brand Davis Unified Ignition 
Manufacturer's Part Number 31738 
Part Type Ignition Coils 
Product Line Davis Unified Ignition Screamin' Demon Coils 
Summit Racing Part Number DUI-31738 

Coil Wire Attachment Female/Socket 
Coil Style Coil pack 
Coil Internal Construction Epoxy 
Coil Color Black 
Maximum Voltage 45,000 V 
Mounting Bracket Included No 
Coil Wire Included No 
Ballast Resistor Included No 
Coil Shape Square 
Height (in) 3.310 in. 
Length (in) 5.920 in. 
Width (in) 3.670 in. 
Quantity Sold individually. 
Notes Mounts in original factory bracket. 


The little devil in you will enjoy tormenting the competition with extreme Screamin' Demon coils from Performance Distributors. These coils allow you to widen your plug gaps up to a whopping .065 in. You get an intense spark through the entire rpm range to keep you "screaming" down the road without a loss of power. And your spark plugs stay cleaner longer! The brass terminals of these coils are more conductive than stock aluminum and resist corrosion longer, too. Demon coils are hot stuff and you'll need a better-than-stock set of wires to deliver that hotter spark to your plugs. So, turn up the heat on performance with Screamin' Demon coils from Performance Distributors.


----------



## Eurogti1212 (Aug 21, 2009)

i have a 96 gti vr cyl 4 is misfiring have new plugs (ngk) and new wires (blue ignitors . I put the 3cyl wire on the 4cyl bank and its still miss firing. I cleaned my Maf also. So im going to be doin this Mod. I will be using a new style ford coilpack what would be the best one to get and what wires should i get.
the misfire is driving me crazy:banghead: i dont know what to do Please help!!!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

Nitestalkerz said:


> These coils allow you to widen your plug gaps up to a whopping .065 in. .


you can do that with the 2003+ coilpack .... is more stock looking and you can keep yous stock sparkplug wires


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

SO whats a good plug to use with the ford setup? The DUI coil says u can go up to .060 , but thats on a Mustang. stock Vr6 bosh coilpack is what .028? Let me know. Prolly gap the new plugs @ .040, but what type of plug? Efires, platnum ngk's, re ngk's:beer:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.FourSeasonTuning.com


dude I'm all for selling ****, but this thread is not about selling your stuff. its about coilpacks. I don't even think I seen you add anything to this topic besides posting up your website.



that said, does anybody know the ford part number for the 03 v6 coil pack plug? my junkyards do not have any mustangs what so ever.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Four season sells the wires with the ford ends on them already...as for the Number, go with a late 90's pack. Anything that had a v6 has it + the plug:beer:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Nitestalkerz said:


> Four season sells the wires with the ford ends on them already...as for the Number, go with a late 90's pack. Anything that had a v6 has it + the plug:beer:


again no issue with selling **** but it doesn't need 3 posts from them on 1 page alone. anybody that reads this thread will see that they have the stuff, no need to remind us 3 times on one page.


the 03 coil pack will work with the stock wires. I don't want to have to buy special plug wires every time they need to be replaced. I want to go to any auto store get stock wires and use them.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

I use autolite 3923 double platinum gapped at 0.044, stock sparkplug wiresopcorn:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

RedWabbitVR said:


> that said, does anybody know the ford part number for the 03 v6 coil pack plug? my junkyards do not have any mustangs what so ever.


I got mine from Harry's in Pennsburg. They had a ton of cars with them, think I got mine off an Exploder.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

what he said^^^^
now has anyone been able to delete the factory icm and use the one allready integrated on the ford coil??


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

the ford doesnt have a built in one. thats why u reuse the vw one


----------



## 16vbluedrop (Nov 28, 2004)

*ford coil*

So with the 03 coilpack you can use your stock wires just need to wire the coil to icm?


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Just did my conversion. I set the gap @ .030. Had it @ .035 and was ticking. Now runs f**king great. Ill post a vid later


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Getting ready to try this (newer style Ford coil) on a Mk4 vrt very soon.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

just slapped this on the latest motor to be swapped into the mk4 jetta. cranked right up no issues. works great. 03 mustang v6 coil pack. stock wires work great. would suggest using this one over the older style.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

what type or gauge female connector should i use to connect the ford pigtail to the ICM. I am having misfires on 1and 6 becuas the connector i have on there is to loose.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Titan VR6 said:


> what type or gauge female connector should i use to connect the ford pigtail to the ICM. I am having misfires on 1and 6 because the connector i have on there is to loose.


using a female connector that barely fits over it. if you think its a little loose clamp down on the female part and it will give you a tight connection just don't close it all they way otherwise it won't fit on at all.


----------



## Markhall (Apr 11, 2008)

*Parts and your needs*

Listen, to ALL

YOU STILL NEED TO USE HALF OF THE OEM VW COIL PACK! THE ICM IS IN IT! THIS IS WHAT CONTROLS THE SPARK TO THE PACK. USING THE FORD COIL PACK ALONE WILL NOT WORK!

TIPS!
1. WIRE YOUR SPARKPLUG WIRES, THE SAME AS YOU DID BEFORE WITH THE VW COIL PACK! IN OTHER WORDS, TIMING/FIRE ORDER, IS THE SAME, BACK AND FOURTH!

2. FOLLOW THE FIRST PAGE TO THE T! FOR THE FORD COIL PACK WIRE DIAG.

3. BEEN USING MY ACCEL COIL PACK FOR 8-9 MONTHS NOW, AND 9K MILES, WORKS GREAT! BUT, I AM SELLING THE CAR, AND THE DEALERSHIP WANTS THE OEM PARTS BACK ON THE CAR. SO..........

i HAVE A FULL, WORKING SETUP FOR SALE! 9 K MILES ON FORD ACCEL COIL PACK (THE YELLOW ONE) CUSTOM MADE PLUG WIRES, AND ALL WIRED UP FOR THE SWAP. 

oops caps lock. sorry

[email protected]

413-204-1098

WOW, the whole first part of my post is all about helping, then I toss in at the end that "hey, we are all here for the same thing, and I got no use for mine any more, take it" Sorry I have offended some, lets be clear. 

Please go here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-pack-for-VR6-mounted-wired-ready-for-install

If anyone wants my set up, I'm selling my car. Please don't let others rudeness scare you.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

RedWabbitVR said:


> using a female connector that barely fits over it. if you think its a little loose clamp down on the female part and it will give you a tight connection just don't close it all they way otherwise it won't fit on at all.


lol, that just sounds dirty...


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Markhall said:


> Listen, to ALL
> 
> YOU STILL NEED TO USE HALF OF THE OEM VW COIL PACK! THE ICM IS IN IT! THIS IS WHAT CONTROLS THE SPARK TO THE PACK. USING THE FORD COIL PACK ALONE WILL NOT WORK!
> 
> ...


this is not the classifieds section sell your **** somewhere else. spent 64 bucks on mine and that was to buy the brand new ford coil pack. and I use the stock wires.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Hers my MK 3 im build running ford conversion 98 Mustang DUI coilpack. Just regapped to .045 @ 45000 volts per spark.[video]http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr338/nitestalkerct76/?action=view&current=100_1821.mp4[/video]


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

took off the #5 plug wire with the engine running to check for a misfire. damn thing jumped a gap of about 1 inch to the plug wire. these are some strong coils.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

yes they are. MSD is soo out , this is what ford intended all these years later =D


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Newer style coilpack showed up in the mail... now some time to install it.


----------



## Markhall (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey red wabbit, Really? Are you sure its not? 

The fact that this topic has so many pages of info, I thought I'd be nice since 1. On a few other post, all when It started, I was helpping people out 2. A lot of people are having problems.

So, I thought I'd be nice, seeing I have to remove my new set up, for selling the car. 

I'm glad you found a cheep coil! This is for someone that does not want to be cheep, and use just a stock coil. Also, someone who wants to just bolt and drive. 

Seeing this is such a limited topic in the forums, all I was trying to do is help. The fact you come back acting like a sarcastic prick, just inspires me to try and help more.

This is a link to the post, in the proper location, if anyone is in need, please feel free to offer a price. Really not looking for much, just want to help someone out. Fact that i'm getting grilled, on this topic, for trying, is funny! Get a grip bud. please. (i'm sure you'll write back all sorts of nasty now, very sorry for that)

A link 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-pack-for-VR6-mounted-wired-ready-for-install


For all others, please remember a few simple things.

1. The OEM VW coil pack your removing does need to have a good working spark ECU! this part is required to be re-used for the ford coil packs.
2. The fire order stays the same! from VW to ford! The Spark ECU will in-deed tell the coil how to fire.
3. If you use your stock plug wires, you will have a few problems. 1a. Your engine cover will no longer fit, due to length! 2a. You might get some spark noise through the radio.
4. On the 12v VR6 the mount for some of the harness under the coil, maybe close enough for spark to jump, when wet. Use dielectric, and make sure the bracket under the coil mount, is moved down a little for proper room.

These parts can be sourced from a junk yard, or good parts shop. like the ford ends you'll need. Junk yard, look for a ford with newer wires, take, clip, and bend the tabs. these will work fine for your custom wires (unless you buy another set for 100.00, premade) 

The Ford coil pack wires, are best soursed off of Rangers with 6 cyln. and Explorers with 6, cyln. Cut the coil harness as long as you can get it! Helps with install.


Again, I mean ZERO disrespect by placing my coil up for grabs, it is to simply offer a solution to any member, that 1. does not want to spend all the cash to buy new parts, 2. Wants a great coil pack, with a good name. and last but not least 3. Want a SIMPLE plug and play set up.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Markhall said:


> Hey red wabbit, Really? Are you sure its not?
> 
> The fact that this topic has so many pages of info, I thought I'd be nice since 1. On a few other post, all when It started, I was helpping people out 2. A lot of people are having problems.
> 
> ...


yup I'm sure, when people start putting up for sale ads in threads, the threads get locked. this is a great thread and shouldn't be locked.

I wasn't being cheap I bought a brand new coil pack. I actually was able to bolt it on and drive, being I was able to use my stock plug wires. no fancy cutting and splicing like you did.

its not called a spark ecu, its called an ICM, ignition control module. don't want anybody confused.

I'm a sarcastic ass there is a difference.


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

so a 2003 ford v6 3.8l coil pack will fit right onto a vr? im slowly having misfiring issues and i dont wanna waste all my money one some crappy volkswagen part that will probably go bad again before i get rid of my car.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

man i am having some serious missifre issues. I think i did a real ****ty job on my #6 wire.
Also, the car runs fine at start up, but once the FCM kicks in, i start getting miss fires. 
Anybody ever experience this? the ford connector(the metal prong thing) broke in half and i was unable to crimp the wire on there well, so since i have BFI stage 1 mounts and a crappy crimp on the wire , the vibration from the motor seems to be causing my miss fire. I just cant seem to pin point it.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

I run the derlin mounts and dont have a misfire problem from it. As for the wire crimping, as I took the ford connecters apart , I the lower half from the upper half ( prong part ) cut back the vw wire a good 1inch , bent it over and slid the wire into the connecter, and dimpled it. Slid the boot over it and BAM ford power goodness Always goot to grab like 12 connecters this way u have more if u fk up. Sounds like a minor problem. Just retrace your steps and make sure the coil u have goes with the correct wiring.........meaning pre 2000 is differnt from 2000+ . Lots on this thread got them confused when wiring. GL:beer:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

D-rock11 said:


> so a 2003 ford v6 3.8l coil pack will fit right onto a vr? im slowly having misfiring issues and i dont wanna waste all my money one some crappy volkswagen part that will probably go bad again before i get rid of my car.


some but alot less than the older ones. I took a the back off one of my old coilpacks cut it off to hold the side with just one hole. the other side fits just fine. run the wires from the icm to the coil pack and then plug in your stock wires to the coil pack and then start it up. its really that simple.


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah the main think im looking for is a ford coil pack that my stock wire will connect too. i can manage all the other modding


----------



## Markhall (Apr 11, 2008)

ICM, Spark ECU, all the same thing. Really.

No, your right, I'm not trying to get it locked. I don't think anyone is. Again, My reason, fits. I'm sorry you don't like it.

UM, NO! I did not do any cutting, or splicing Mr. No It All. SIMPLY CHANGED THE VW ENDS, TO FORD! (and um, again, depending on coil pack, YOU NEED TO!)

I Simply USED ford ends, on the coil side! where they need to be! Unless you use the cheeper coil packs, then you don't have to cut your ends, due to them being the same. 

As well, mouning the coil pack to the ICM, Or Spark ECU, how ever you would like to call it. Will stretch out the mouning room a little bit. UNLESS YOU CUT IT DOWN!. It still needs to be there! 

Listen, I'm not claiming to know what you did! I'll be posting up pictures in a few so people can see.

I have been, in each post adding info, and trying to help as well. WHY? Well, my 17+ years working on VW's allows me to. Owning 45+ vw's, I feel I do have a bit of inside info. Sorry, 

As well, Not everyone maybe using the same coil pack as you are. Snap a pic, thow it up. Maybe our bicker, will help others! 

Again, no one is trying to get the post closed. I'm sorry for adding my innfo about my coil. Just trying to help. Condeming the people who help, not always the best move. 

Anyways, I'll post up some pics, I'm taking mine off today. 


Just FYI for people before they do this


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

it is the same thing, but not alot of people call it that anymore, only the old gear heads I find. people just call it the icm now.

you were either very careful and uncrimped the vw ends or just cut them off to put on the ford ends either way you modified the stock wire, which I didn't have to do. yeah depending on the coilpack you decide to use you will but why go through the hassle of all that when there is a easier solution.

I am doing an oil change this afternoon I'll post up pics afterwards if you would like.

since I needed the car right away I didn't source out a solution to the height issue. both coil packs are longer than the stock coil pack so it won't work with stock wires with your engine plastics on. but when you buy some stock wires from autozone, advance auto, or orielly's they come a little longer so they will fit with plastics. at 64 bucks I'll probably get another coil pack and do a little magic in the machine shop and make a new base that is shorter, with proper holes for the coilpack. right now I'm just running with no engine plastics.


I did come off a little harsh in the first post sorry for that. I understand why you did it and while I may understand why you did it that doesn't matter to a mod. maybe some other people come in and see you do it and then start posting their stuff for sale as well, then we lose the thread.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG i am gonna bash my brains in. my #6 spark plug wire is bad after doing the ford end. nobody(junk yards) around my area has any ford spark plug wires. I dont want to spend $45 on a brand new set of ford wires just to chop one of them up. 
I REALLLLLLY DONT want to spend $110 on custom wires from a certain website. It just seems like they charge a bit much for that stuff. 
I would pay $90 for them even $100, but 110 is just a bit much considering that they are just different ends on VW wires. 
I might be wrong. I dont know the manufacturing process to get ford end on vw wires. 
I have repaired the #6 wire so much that as of right now f i have to "fix" it again it is gonna be way to short. 
anybody on here wanna sell me a good set of wires that work!?
hit me up. Private message me. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

P.S when it runs it runs really eff'n awesome. but right now i feel like driving it into a wall so i can collect on insurance claim. But of course that would be totally irrational since it is only something minor that i screwed up to begin with. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


Well, i caved in and bought the custom wires from fourseasonstuning. I hate not driving my car....
So, i said **** it and bit the bullet.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

you should have tried a 2003+ ford coilpack ... not the 2002 and under.. the stock wires will fit


----------



## woody99 (Feb 14, 2009)

bought to call the dealership and order the 2003+ coil pack and the pig tail cant wait to do it this weekend...


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

lol, Ive gotten good @ making these wires. From start to finish , takes only 14 minutes. I have tons of the ends, just pm me, and ill send u 1 or 2, just pay the shipping:beer:


----------



## woody99 (Feb 14, 2009)

what wires??


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG, someone please shoot me now. 
installed the new wires and i installed a brand new coil pack. 
it is now misfiring all the time......
took the cover off of the ICM, everything looks good. 
what the hell can be causing this miss firing issue.....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
also, i unhooked the battery for about 20 min. 
still miss firing.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

OK update: 
I cleaned the terminals on the ICM. hooked it back up and it ran like a champ for 5 mins/untill the car warms up. once the car is warmed up it miss fires. This leads me to believe that the ICM is infact BAD and HEAT from the motor is causing the issue. So I will be needing a new/used ICM. 
anybody got one??


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

I think I am needing a new icm also. The mod works fine the other day and now getting misfire in 6. So thinking it's the icm but how can I check or tell for sure? 

Thanks


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

woody99 said:


> what wires??


 I use the pre 2000 coilpack w/ the Ford ends. Pretty easy to do, the 2000+ use the same ends as OEM vw, except for a few 2000+ witch use single coil packs.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Titan VR6 said:


> OMG, someone please shoot me now.
> installed the new wires and i installed a brand new coil pack.
> it is now misfiring all the time......
> took the cover off of the ICM, everything looks good.
> ...


 whats the plug gap @? I run .035 and its perv:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ford conversion complete on Mk3. Did not reset computer/clear codes. Car fired up immediately, ran a bit lean for the initial ~3 mins as it adapted. Put 20 miles on it with some pretty harsh boosted pulls, very impressive. 

Main improvements are: Idle is more consistent compared to stock coilpack and the throttle response is quicker. I am still at my old plug gap (.024") so will open it tomorrow and see how strong these coils really are. 

Pics to follow.

Notes:
The spark plug wires needed a little rerouting to due to one being a bit taught.
M6 X 45 mm bolts used on the fwd (towards rad side of coilpack)
M6 x 65 mm bolts used on the rear (towards firewall side of coilpack)

Edit for pics:



ICM to connector harness wiring









Sheet aluminum plate used to mount third hole of Ford coilpack. ~ 1/8th inch removed from stock coilpack bracket to enable metal plate to sit flush.









Coilpack installed









Plug wires rerouted









Installation complete


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

glad to hear that icm worked for you


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

HRC750f said:


> glad to hear that icm worked for you


Cold start is a bit rougher than stock but still have not opened up the plug gap. Now when it's warm... lol, that a whole different story.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

:thumbup: When I did the pre 2000 conversion, I modded the spark plug rails by removing some plastic in the channels to allow for a comfy fit. Try .035 no cold start problem, and perfect idle:thumbup:......scratch that ! For a vrt just noticed, try .029, or 30


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> :thumbup: When I did the pre 2000 conversion, I modded the spark plug rails by removing some plastic in the channels to allow for a comfy fit. Try .035 no cold start problem, and perfect idle:thumbup:......scratch that ! For a vrt just noticed, try .029, or 30


My issue was wire length, even if seated in the rail the original routing is not direct enough and results in the wire being too tight at the coilpack. The Ford coilpack does extend the distance of the run of the plug wire by quite a bit. I'm fine with it as is though.

Yep, was planning on .030, hopefully they hold up. I was having issues above 25psi with the stock coil on .024 gapping, so if this can sustain ignition at the same psi with a .030 gap I will be very impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## sudburytdiguy (May 23, 2005)

Mint info!! Ol lady has a 3.8 stang. Ran out with a big smile only to realise it's a 2000 so old style coil. I'll find a newer one as my wires are new. 

Project for this week between work.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

so you just need female spade connectors to go over the 4 points on the ICM? Do you have to modify the the prongs at all to fit the spade connector on there?

I read that the stock vw plug wires won't fit on top on top of the valve cover with this mod is that true (with the 03+ coilpack). I'm real interested in doing this mod seems like a good one for basically not that much money. My cars got no CEL's or nothing but would be good for the future if the coil takes a dump.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> so you just need female spade connectors to go over the 4 points on the ICM?


Yep, just re-compress the spade terminals to make a tighter fit on the ICM contacts.




CorradoFuhrer said:


> Do you have to modify the the prongs at all to fit the spade connector on there?


Cut the forked ends off the ICM then round/smooth with a file. Don't be hasty when you cut down the contacts on the ICM though, make sure that you leave enough to fully engage in the spade terminal (ie make the length of the ICM contact match the length of the spade terminal).




CorradoFuhrer said:


> I read that the stock vw plug wires won't fit on top on top of the valve cover with this mod is that true (with the 03+ coilpack).


I never tried stock wires since this conversion (and I don't suspect that they are any longer than the aftermarket ones I currently run). The newer coilpack was tall enough to take up quite a bit of wire slack and in one case made it too tight unless that particular wire was re-routed.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thats it, I am going to the pick and pull this weekend...

Page 12 ownage btw...


----------



## jocel66 (Oct 22, 2010)

ExtremeVR6 said:


> I did some leg work and found a list of cars with the particular coilpack we need ... if your scrounging the junk lots... look for these cars ...
> 2000-2001 Mazda MPV : C901
> 98-2000 Ford E-250 Econoline
> 1997-2000 Ranger
> ...


OK does anyone know which of these Coils produces the highest spark??


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Ok, I got my coil from 1998 ford exploder. I used the ford wire ends and put them on my MSD wires, which worked out well. Started right up first try and noticed the idle was smooth as a babies @ss. Noticed it reved a whole lot faster too. Over the last day I have also noticed a increase in mpg. Mid range torque has improved a good amount. If you own a VR6 you should do this mod and never look back. I am running BKR7EIX plugs gapped to .035, hopefully I can keep it there after I get my turbo stuff back on next week. Thanks to everyone who made this thread very informative.:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Noticed it reved a whole lot faster too. Mid range torque has improved a good amount.


Yep.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yep.


I was wondering what you have your plugs gapped too? I was going to try .030 @ 20 psi.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I was wondering what you have your plugs gapped too? I was going to try .030 @ 20 psi.


.035 may be a tad much. .032-34 may be better for u, being that the spark is like the dam sun:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I was wondering what you have your plugs gapped too?


Still experimenting with the gap and have not found the ideal spacing as yet. Once I'm comfortable though, will definitely report back. Trying to find where it pulls the hardest and most consistently >25 psi.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nitestalkerz said:


> .035 may be a tad much. .032-34 may be better for u, being that the spark is like the dam sun:beer:


Oh, I have them gapped at .035 with no turbo business on my car right now. Still waiting on parts to arrive.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Still experimenting with the gap and have not found the ideal spacing as yet. Once I'm comfortable though, will definitely report back. Trying to find where it pulls the hardest and most consistently >25 psi.


I know every setup is different, but I would greatly appreciate that info down the line.:thumbup:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Still experimenting with the gap and have not found the ideal spacing as yet. Once I'm comfortable though, will definitely report back. Trying to find where it pulls the hardest and most consistently >25 psi.


Dubs got this. Id mark this as the post diy for gapping plugs w/ the Ford conversion FI/NA
So far .034-6 is the sweet spot on NA's. Well see what the FI gap is once dub finishes:beer:

I started mine off @.o34 then to 5, and I swear it was ment to be:thumbup:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

is anyone using a FORD ICM ? i have a brand new ranger coil to do this conversion but I want to eliminate the guesswork whether it was the coil or the ICM

And like another guy in this thread my ground wired in the ICM connector is also melted so I have other issues that need to be resolved before the ranger coil goes on


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I have them gapped at .035 .


This is where I started the testing. To nobody's surprise when in vacuum the car runs fine and gets pretty decent MPG. This testing was done with a suspect MAF so prior to adjusting the gap I will get a new MAF and retest. Car blows out spark at anything above 7 psi (so obviously keep it around 5-6 psi for consistency) but for someone not intending to run higher boost numbers (eg Kinetic Stg 1) this setup might be perfect for them. These coils are pretty amazing, I measured jump distance from the coilpack itself at ~ 1" (at the plug end it was of course lower due to the resistence in the wires)

_Tested on 05-31-11_
OAT - 25 deg C
Coil - 2003 Mustang
Plug - NGK Bkr7e
Gap - .035"
Wires - Autotech Shock Therapy
MPG - 26-27 @ 60-70 MPH (2200-2600 RPM)
Max allowable boost - 7 psi
Software - C2 630

Will post up more data when I replace the MAF. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

optiks said:


> is anyone using a FORD ICM ? i have a brand new ranger coil to do this conversion but I want to eliminate the guesswork whether it was the coil or the ICM
> 
> And like another guy in this thread my ground wired in the ICM connector is also melted so I have other issues that need to be resolved before the ranger coil goes on


Take a pic of the Ford ICM if you get the time. I'm also curious to see if we can get better results with the Ford piece. When I'm done with the first set of tests I might go ahead and use the Ford ICM (and test it) if it proves more solid.

How did you melt that wire?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> This is where I started the testing. To nobody's surprise when in vacuum the car runs fine and gets pretty decent MPG. This testing was done with a suspect MAF so prior to adjusting the gap I will get a new MAF and retest. Car blows out spark at anything above 7 psi (so obviously keep it around 5-6 psi for consistency) but for someone not intending to run higher boost numbers (eg Kinetic Stg 1) this setup might be perfect for them. These coils are pretty amazing, I measured jump distance from the coilpack itself at ~ 1" (at the plug end it was of course lower due to the resistence in the wires)
> 
> _Tested on 05-31-11_
> OAT - 25 deg C
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

From pullling apart the vw ICM, from what ive seen its just a bunch of fusable links. Pretty sure the ford version is a computer bord.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:


Gin try the DUI coil for the mustang. 45000k per spark. Should solve the blowout problem. 85.00 from summit


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nitestalkerz said:


> Gin try the DUI coil for the mustang. 45000k per spark. Should solve the blowout problem. 85.00 from summit


Would have, but the one I got was 15 bucks and has made a very nice improvement. Maybe down the line.


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

So, a bout a page back i was having some serious issues with miss fires. I traced the problem down to my ICM. I found a very tiny(needle point tiny) hole in the cover of the ICM. I popped off the cover and found some serious rust on some of the soldering points. I replaced my ICM and NOW it been running like a champ. 
ALSO, does anybody notice a whining noise coming from the motor when accelerating? (and no its not my GF) this is kinda worrying me a bit. Never had that noise b4 the upgrade.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Have not noticed any noises at all related to the coil installation.  Then again my car is loud and vibrates a lot so if there is a subtle additional noise it might be harder to detect.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Titan VR6 said:


> So, a bout a page back i was having some serious issues with miss fires. I traced the problem down to my ICM. I found a very tiny(needle point tiny) hole in the cover of the ICM. I popped off the cover and found some serious rust on some of the soldering points. I replaced my ICM and NOW it been running like a champ.
> ALSO, does anybody notice a whining noise coming from the motor when accelerating? (and no its not my GF) this is kinda worrying me a bit. Never had that noise b4 the upgrade.


 The ford coil if you noticed when you pulled it off the donar car had a noise filter attach to it. Most everyone just yanks them off when removing the coil. Just go to a junkyard and find a ford with the coil, and ull see what I mean


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nitestalkerz said:


> The ford coil if you noticed when you pulled it off the donar car had a noise filter attach to it. Most everyone just yanks them off when removing the coil. Just go to a junkyard and find a ford with the coil, and ull see what I mean


 Oh really? I guess since I'm at the junk yard looking for my "noise filter" I might as well look for my blinker fluid tank and rotating splint. 
Nice try though, maybe it works on noobs. Ive been driving VW's since before you were born, and if you dont believe me just ask your mom....


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Titan VR6 said:


> Oh really? I guess since I'm at the junk yard looking for my "noise filter" I might as well look for my blinker fluid tank and rotating splint.
> Nice try though, maybe it works on noobs. Ive been driving VW's since before you were born, and if you dont believe me just ask your mom....


 

Well jokes on you bud, because he wasn't messing with you. There is infact a filter.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> _Tested on 05-31-11_
> OAT - 25 deg C
> Coil - 2003 Mustang
> Plug - NGK Bkr7e
> ...


 
So MAF was replaced with another one. 
All elements the same other than where noted, test repeated. 

_Tested on 06-03-11_ 
OAT - 23 deg C 
Elevation - 24 ft MSL 
Max allowable boost - 12 psi 


Wow! 12 and sometimes 15 psi at a .035" gap, pretty impressive. 15 psi is doable but not very consistent (would not recommend this as you will foul your plugs and possibly take out your O2 sensor if you repeatedly do this), sometimes you get a bit of breakup (not leaning but incomplete combustion due to no spark) if you try pushing the boost this high. As expected the MAF replacement has also resulted in a quicker throttle response (does not stumble/blip when initially going into boost anymore). 

I am guessing .028-.030" is where I actually need to be for >20 psi. Will tighten the gap up and report back.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that info! I can't wait!


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Titan VR6 said:


> Oh really? I guess since I'm at the junk yard looking for my "noise filter" I might as well look for my blinker fluid tank and rotating splint.
> Nice try though, maybe it works on noobs. Ive been driving VW's since before you were born, and if you dont believe me just ask your mom....


 I really hope you are joking????? Most Fords come with a noise filter on there coil setup so you dont hear the engine whine through the speakers. Its attached to the coil on the same bolt to hold it down. Now, while my ford conversion works and I dont hear my fkin engine in my speakers....maybye you should go relook. Dont know about blinker fluid but cant figure out what termanal my "Mr Fusion" hooks up toopcorn:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> So MAF was replaced with another one.
> All elements the same other than where noted, test repeated.
> 
> _Tested on 06-03-11_
> ...


 Dub, if you were closer id let u hook up my DUI to see what u get. Start with w/ .028 id guesseace:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> Dub, if you were closer id let u hook up my DUI to see what u get. Start with w/ .028 id guesseace:


 Tell ya what... I'm kinda curious to try it also.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Preliminary runs at 20 psi and .030" look really good.  

Idle appears to be a bit more lumpy (compared to .035) but who cares, in boost it's great with strong acceleration and consistent spark.


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

Titan VR6 said:


> Oh really? I guess since I'm at the junk yard looking for my "noise filter" I might as well look for my blinker fluid tank and rotating splint.
> Nice try though, maybe it works on noobs. Ive been driving VW's since before you were born, and if you dont believe me just ask your mom....


 wow, stop being a stupid dick.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Preliminary runs at 20 psi and .030" look really good.
> 
> Idle appears to be a bit more lumpy (compared to .035) but who cares, in boost it's great with strong acceleration and consistent spark.


 What tool u useing to gap? Try using the gap tool that looks like a bunch of metal tabs to dial in between .030 and .035 instead of a sprk plug gapper. Insteal of going by incraments of 1, think they go by 1/4'seace: Its the tool used on v8's for the lifter gapping.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I use a modified pair of needle nose pliers and feeler gauges. I now run BKR8EIX plugs, so I don't want to break the electrode off.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I now run BKR8EIX plugs.


 What is your opinion on them? Specifically comparing them to the Bkr7e plugs? I am open to experimenting with other plugs too. Actually I have been looking for an alternative plug.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> What tool u useing to gap? Try using the gap tool that looks like a bunch of metal tabs to dial in between .030 and .035 instead of a sprk plug gapper. Insteal of going by incraments of 1, think they go by 1/4'seace: Its the tool used on v8's for the lifter gapping.


 Agreed I can get a finer resolution if I use feeler gauges etc. I've just been trying to get in the general ballpark of where the car is happy though. Now I know .030" is in the range of where I need to be I can start opening/closing using something more precise like you suggested. Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What is your opinion on them? Specifically comparing them to the Bkr7e plugs? I am open to experimenting with other plugs too. Actually I have been looking for an alternative plug.


 They seem to not foul as easy as the 7E's, they cost much more, but they did fine in my car @ 12psi gapped at .028 vs the 7E's blowing spark out at anything over .022 on my car. I am happy with them. 
Oh and I am going to run them on my new setup also.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Once we get the exact specs for this set up...........I wonder if we can somehow convert the 1.8T's to a Ford 4pack coil. I wonder


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Maybe, You could grab one of the coils off a late model ford v-8. They have a similar coils only split into two separate coils of four.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> Once we get the exact specs for this set up...........I wonder if we can somehow convert the 1.8T's to a Ford 4pack coil. I wonder


 Like Ginster is suggesting I know I've seen the 4pack coils. The 1.8T guys are already running coil-on-plug (independent coils) though so I don't know how interested they would be in going to a single coil pack.


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Yea my 1.8T uses the Hatachi bolt down style from the late 90's. When VW switch to the ginaric style, they had so many problems with them. Wasnt til a few years back they turned it into a recall. I know Ive seen a single coilpack setup before w/ plug wires, but dont remember where 




Also if anyones having a problem running tight wires off there conversion, just remove plastic from the wire channels near the plug holes. Theres @ least 1/2 of play there, and will look stock:thumbup:


----------



## Titan VR6 (Nov 19, 2009)

Much apologies, I guess i dont know **** about fords.
anyway, i am not getting the noise through the speakers, its an actual whining noise coming from the motor.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

So I thought I had a bad coilpack turned out to be something really stupid...I didn't think my first tank after my VR swap would return 11mpg but then again I've been driving the crap out of the car and shifting around 6600rpm Anyways onto the question, I bought a ford coilpack and was going to do the mod and put it on my car. I've read that with the ford coilpack it helps the engine run a little smoother and my coilpack has about 160k miles on it. So should I just keep the OEM one and wait till it craps the bed or since I have everything put the ford one in?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Just put it in, it takes an hour and your car will run better and most likely get better gas mileage. That is if you can keep your foot out of it.


----------



## slickshoe1603 (Jul 2, 2002)

this is a great thread :beer:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

GinsterMan98 said:


> that is if you can keep your foot out of it.


 LOL I know, but it's sooo much fun


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Is there any benefit for running the screamin demon coilpacks vs stock ford coilpacks if your vr is NA? I'm seeing the stock ford coilpack being used with NA VR6 up to .035 gap so I guess the screamin demon wouldn't be necessary. Can you run higher gap plugs with stock plug wires?

Nothings wrong with my coil right now but this sounds like a real easy mod. It would be tough to go back to the VW style coilpack if your gotta cut the ICM fork connector.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Been running on my NA for almost to years no issues. My brother in law is running one on his VRT with bkr6e plugs gaped at .025", running great. 17psi daily driver.


I would like to find a cheaper solution to that darn VW ICM though, seems like there are getting harder to find these days.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> My brother in law is running one on his VRT with *bkr6e* plugs gaped at .025", running great. 17psi daily driver.


He can run *7e* plugs gapped all the way up to .030 and still hit 22 psi no problem.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Got my car up and running last night. Got my BKR8EIX's gapped at .030 @ 20ish psi. It runs real smooth.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Been wanting to try those plugs (BKR8EIX) but the BKR7E with this new coil is working out really well so far. I still have not maxed out the coil-plug combo at my boost level. Need to push it a bit more.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Been wanting to try those plugs (BKR8EIX) but the BKR7E with this new coil is working out really well so far. I still have not maxed out the coil-plug combo at my boost level. Need to push it a bit more.


This is a great mod, I am really glad I decided to do it.:thumbup: Much cheaper than any other ingition upgrade out there.


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

have you done the coil in the mk4 vrt? or just the mk3


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

HRC750f said:


> have you done the coil in the mk4 vrt? or just the mk3


If I get home early enough I will work on the Mk4. I will call you and you can stop over. Need some extra hands to help with data logging anyway.

You need to get this done ASAP on your Mk3.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTunning.com


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> If I get home early enough I will work on the Mk4. I will call you and you can stop over. Need some extra hands to help with data logging anyway.
> 
> You need to get this done ASAP on your Mk3.



I know i do. and I want to. im just too effing broke after my cooling cluster fack

plus the coil on the car is cracked and is rtv'd and taped up. i NEED this coil mod


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

HRC750f said:


> have you done the coil in the mk4 vrt?


Yes!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

I bought a wrecked 98 VR GTI last weekend that had a blown up coil. the guts of 1/6 exploded and tower 4 had cracked off. 

Quick trip to the local salvage yard for an F150 coil pack and a used ICM got the VR running strong again.

This mod is awesome...and cheap.


----------



## VDubMKV7 (Jan 8, 2009)

Im sure it has already been covered in here but i was wondering if anyone had any information on the 4-wire pigtail. such as: make, item #, where to buy it and such. I have looked all over at local Autozones, PepBoys, NAPA, and cant seem to find it. TIA:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VDubMKV7 said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any information on the 4-wire pigtail. such as: make, item #, where to buy it and such. I have looked all over at local Autozones, PepBoys, NAPA, and cant seem to find it. TIA:beer:


Any Ford or Mercury dealership can get that harness for you. I will provide the exact part number tonight after work.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


>


Which coilpack is this? Year, model?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

rodgertherabit said:


> Which coilpack is this? Year, model?


Any v6 ~2001 and up. If you go back a few pages you will see a list with all the various models. There are basically two styles to the "Ford coilpack" that we have been experimenting with, those with the shorter terminals from the older cars and then the newer ones (longer terminals but shiity mounting holes) such as what I posted in that pic. :thumbup:


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

VDubMKV7 said:


> Im sure it has already been covered in here but i was wondering if anyone had any information on the 4-wire pigtail. such as: make, item #, where to buy it and such. I have looked all over at local Autozones, PepBoys, NAPA, and cant seem to find it. TIA:beer:





V-dubbulyuh said:


> Any Ford or Mercury dealership can get that harness for you. I will provide the exact part number tonight after work.


if you are talking about the newer coil pack the part number is WPT-508
http://www.amazon.com/Motorcraft-WP..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1WN9QCEK26WEAZ1C7PSK


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

HRC750f said:


> if you are talking about the newer coil pack the part number is WPT-508


I got like 3 packages of them at home... *YOURS *included. :what:


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I got like 3 packages of them at home... *YOURS *included. :what:


im still broke man. i got misfires like crazy too. i hope to have money friday....


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Just swapped from a problematic set of MSD coils to a Coilpack from a 97 Explorer 4.0... entered the Junk Yard at 9.10am... left the junk yard about an hour later (searched for VeeDubs first... only had 2 ). First start up happened at 12.05pm CST. Puuuuurrrrred like a kitten.  Very excited about this. I DO need to get some longer bolts still... to bolt this sucker down good.

Had some hiccups along the way too, haha, like when my spark plug puller wouldn't pull the plug wire off the #3 Plug. Wasted a good 30 minutes or so on that alone.



BEFORE:












AFTER:





















Certainly not as pretty, but a lot more functional. Now I won't be scarred or sweatin it when I'm sitting in hot traffic, since that's what seemed to cause the wires to come loose on the MSD set-up. This should make my MK2 VR6 fun to drive again. :laugh:


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the Newer style Ford Coil, that can re-use the VW Wire ends, have the same spark as the Accel coilpack?

Just want to be sure before I go out and my the newer style and not mess with the oem wires.


----------



## lovr6 (Dec 1, 2008)

What would be the best option for the MKIV ? is there is one thou..


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

is there a real performance benefit with this or just a cheaper route to go if your oem stuff messes up?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> is there a real performance benefit with this or just a cheaper route to go if your oem stuff messes up?


Yes. These coilpacks provide more volts, which will give you a stronger spark and allow you to run a wider plug gap. You should see better gas mileage, as well as better performance throughout the powerband.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

It's just amazing how people refuse to read the thread. A lot of this information that people are requesting is contained in this very thread (e.g. max plug gap allowable, FI & NA configurations, mpg, different versions of the coil pack that will work, mk3 vs mk4). Seriously... READ.

I suppose we could update the 1st page with a summary of findings so far. Anyone want to volunteer for this?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It's just amazing how people refuse to read the thread. A lot of this information that people are requesting is contained in this very thread (e.g. max plug gap allowable, FI & NA configurations, mpg, different versions of the coil pack that will work, mk3 vs mk4). Seriously... READ.
> 
> I suppose we could update the 1st page with a summary of findings so far. Anyone want to volunteer for this?


Very true. It'd be nice if a Mod could go through and delete all the useless posts, as well... so people don't have to sort through as much BS.

I need to skim through and find the Plug Gap that most people like... I'd like to change my plugs today.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Forget what the NA guys are doing for gap (go back ~ 4 or so pages IIRC).
FI you can gap all the way up to .030 on Bkr7e plugs and get mid to upper 20's of boost. (Max I've done is 26-28 psi on .032). If you stay below 20 psi you can really open them up. I had listed all my findings a bit earlier.

Main issue with this coil pack (and I do like it and think it is not only cost effective but superior in power output) is to do with prolonged abuse. I was gonna post up about it actually because I am now on the 3rd pack already. Both of the first two I tested died the same way.

Basically if you drive "normally" you are fine but the coil pack does not seem too happy with extended high RPM doing high psi runs. Doing my testing I've blown out two terminals on different coilpacks (so it is not ICM or coil specific). Terminal 6 on one pack, terminal 4 on another. It seems related to whatever terminal of the coil is under demand at the time. The terminal output will literally go what appears to be a zero voltage (unable to even arc when you remove a wire from the terminal end). I was a bit hesitant to post up on this because it might be my luck of the draw (maybe I had two weak coilpacks to begin with) however the high power Mustang guys report the same thing on their cars. The result is that I am now testing an aftermarket coil for the Mustangs which is supposed to be a huge improvement over the OEM. I will keep you guys posted on the findings.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

is there a noticeable power increase for NA guys making the gap bigger? anything on the dyno? im going by if it aint broke don't fix it right now, no problem with my spark just yet but if there's hp's to make this seems like a no brainer.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't think anyone has dyno'd as yet but increasing the plug gap will intensify your combustion, hence power increase. Even out of boost (ie NA) the pull is significantly stronger. My gap went from .022 to .030 so I have no complaints.

Assuming NA you are gapped at ~ .028 or so you will be able to go up to .035/maybe even .040 or greater (read thru and see what the NA guys have been able to open to). As far as what numbers that translates to, no idea but the throttle response is better as is the power during acceleration.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. Power to be gained... just like I said in my last post.



I know on the MSD's, I was able to run an almost .050 gap. I imagine I'll be able to get close to that with this one, as well, since they run the same voltage.


----------



## Mikko_N (Nov 22, 2007)

Currently I'm using this kind of ignition setup...


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

So I did this today using an 06 3.0 taraus coilpack, did NOT have to modify the plug wires! They snap right on....AND i CAN STILL USE THE ENGINE COVER!!!!! It deffinitley feels smoother now.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Mikko_N said:


> Currently I'm using this kind of ignition setup...


Looks interesting, more info please.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mikko_N said:


> Currently I'm using this kind of ignition setup...


funny shortly after getting the ford coil pack I thought about this, but wasn't sure if I had room under the stock manifold. which coil packs are they? whats the management? where you able to split the signal from the ecu to each coil pack?


----------



## Mikko_N (Nov 22, 2007)

Those coils are from audi v6 engine, had those lying around. Looks same as in my 1.8t audi, but those are red . I'm running those with DTA s80 standalone in sequential, but those could be run in wasted spark with oem coilback ecu, then you have to spilt the signals. My oem system was with distributor and with DTA the dwell time had to be increased (compared to oem ecu dwell) +plugs gapped, if you wanted to drive with 15psi. Now no need for gapping and dwell is 3ms and engine works well.

I also tried to fit those with stock manifold.

Here is pic taken yesterday


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mikko_N said:


> Those coils are from audi v6 engine, had those lying around. Looks same as in my 1.8t audi, but those are red . I'm running those with DTA s80 standalone in sequential, but those could be run in wasted spark with oem coilback ecu, then you have to spilt the signals. My oem system was with distributor and with DTA the dwell time had to be increased (compared to oem ecu dwell) +plugs gapped, if you wanted to drive with 15psi. Now no need for gapping and dwell is 3ms and engine works well.
> 
> I also tried to fit those with stock manifold.
> 
> Here is pic taken yesterday


hmm... got a shot from the front like right over the radiator to see the height of the plugs compared to the valve cover? I think it may fit with the mk4 intake manifold as it sits a little higher then the mk3 aluminum manifold


----------



## IT Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

*Whos got one for sale?*

I dont have the time to go and actually DO this, but my coil pack and plugs are shot.

SO... WHO CAN SELL ME an already converted, PLUG AND PLAY set up with coil Pack and plug wires?

Sooner the better


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

IT Guy said:


> I dont have the time to go and actually DO this, but my coil pack and plugs are shot.
> 
> SO... WHO CAN SELL ME an already converted, PLUG AND PLAY set up with coil Pack and plug wires?
> 
> Sooner the better


Mail me an ICM, some plug wires, and $100.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

IT Guy said:


> I dont have the time to go and actually DO this, but my coil pack and plugs are shot.
> 
> SO... WHO CAN SELL ME an already converted, PLUG AND PLAY set up with coil Pack and plug wires?
> 
> Sooner the better


That^^^ or spend 15 bucks and 1 hour and do it yourself. This is easy as pie.


----------



## IT Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Arrggghh... damn you and your pesky voice of reason!!!!

Realistically though, I have no tools, no time, andI'll be working 80 hrs/wk till end of October... so this still beats $300 for the OEM @ Coil Pack.

This is a daily driver and thats about all the time I have to give it right now. 

Sad but true...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

USMC is't throwing out a bad deal then. I feel you on the being short on time.


----------



## Mikko_N (Nov 22, 2007)

Those are 1" over the valve cover


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Mikko_N said:


> Those are 1" over the valve cover
> 
> ie. incompatible with a stock Mk3 manifold.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

IT Guy said:


> Arrggghh... damn you and your pesky voice of reason!!!!
> 
> Realistically though, I have no tools, no time, andI'll be working 80 hrs/wk till end of October... so this still beats $300 for the OEM @ Coil Pack.
> 
> ...


My offer still stands. I don't have any VR6's to pick from in my junk yard, so I'll need an ICM and Plug Wires. Alternatively, you can just order these: http://www.fourseasontuning.com/index.php?product=834&product_code=56-1148-EDIS.RED

I'd just need an ICM and $70 then.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Clean Coil Pack installs on MK4*

Anyone have some super clean Coil pack installs on an MK4? This is my bay and I want to ensure the bay stays clean.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com

Would prefer to do a ghost bump, this feature was lost when zero forum changed.

/\


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

blatant advertiser is blantant


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

he makes the spark plug wires for this setup, i dont see the issue


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re : phil123*

Thanks

Would prefer to do a ghost bump, this feature was lost when zero forum changed.


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

did this yesterday with the new style coil, very nice upgrade.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Been rolling on my Ford set-up for quite a while now... and through this hotter than hell summer, it has stood the test of heat!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

same here, mine is still working perfect.


----------



## vwcontender (Sep 11, 2011)

nice! Was it an issue taking the conectors off the wires and transfering them to the vw wires


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Read the thread at all?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

vwcontender said:


> nice! Was it an issue taking the conectors off the wires and transfering them to the vw wires


No. Simple Cut, Strip, Crimp.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay. I've read this entire thread (a few times actually) but I just want to make 100% sure before I buy anything. This coilpack will use our stock Mk3 VR6 plug ends, correct?

http://www.jegs.com/i/Accel/110/140035/10002/-1


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

miseryindeath said:


> Okay. I've read this entire thread (a few times actually) but I just want to make 100% sure before I buy anything. This coilpack will use our stock Mk3 VR6 plug ends, correct?
> 
> http://www.jegs.com/i/Accel/110/140035/10002/-1


*NO*, that is the older pack and requires modding your existing wire ends. If you don't want to go that route, 4Seasons will help you out on wiring needs, or, see page 6 (G60DUBS pics), page 11 (V-dubbulyuh pics dated 05-12-11) of this thread for an easier coil solution, ie read again. By the way, page 6 (Oldskoolracer) shows the wires you will need if you go with that coilpack that you posted.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay, I looked them back over and found this. http://www.amazon.com/Ignition-Freestar-Windstar-Monterey-1F2Z12029AC/dp/B002PGSH0M/ref=pd_sbs_auto2 But it's saying the pigtail isn't correct for it. The Motorcraft WPT508. Is that actually correct and Amazon is wrong?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

That coil is appropriate for what you're trying to do. Search around a bit more on Amazon and post up links to the pigtail in question and I will let you know its compatibility or not.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Would this be it? http://www.amazon.com/Motorcraft-WP..._1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1316894337&sr=1-1


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

go to a local junkyard and just clip the harness off when you get the coil. I got my entire set up from a junkyard


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

My closest junkyard is literally 1.5 hours away, and my car is my only mode of transport. Fail. :facepalm:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

miseryindeath said:


> Would this be it? http://www.amazon.com/Motorcraft-WP..._1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1316894337&sr=1-1


Negative, check the connector on page 11. It's an all black connector.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

I've Googled and searched for hours now. I can't find anywhere that sells the plug. Would someone mind getting one for me at a junkyard?

Also, is it possible to just use spade connectors and wire to connect the two?


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

J spec vr6 running strong /w 98 ford mustang coil conversion. Gapped @ .035. Mid power seems to be where Ford intended the spark curve to be the start point, and climbs thru the rpm. Next spring I will get it dynoed to see if the wavy effect on the dyno(( *due to the OEM coil falling on its face *)) graph goes away for a more smother climb.:beer:


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

What plug wires did the OP use??


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

few pics of my ford set up on my J spec motor. Also if u link on the vid, ull hear and see how smooth the coilpack does. 
[video]http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr338/nitestalkerct76/?action=view&current=100_1821.mp4[/video]


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

I have to do this.

So did you splice the ford plug ends onto vr plug wires?


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

8716valver said:


> I have to do this.
> 
> So did you splice the ford plug ends onto vr plug wires?


 took apart the boots and rewired the ends w/ clips. very easy if u take your time.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I have a MSD plug wire crimper, worked like a champ on the Ford plug end that I salvaged from the Ford wires.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

use the 2003+ Ford coilpack so there is no need to change your sparkplug wires!!!eace:


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

ricardo said:


> use the 2003+ Ford coilpack so there is no need to change your sparkplug wires!!!eace:


 either or 2003+, or 98 ford v6 (( modding required )) both work. I prefere the pre2003, cuz the after market DUI coil is a tad stronger. Anyone ever try using the E3 spark plugs in joint with this set up? really like to know


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

8716valver said:


> Cool, thanks for the info.


 You could also buy a "build your own" MSD wire set for like 80 bucks, comes with the crimper. I am running a short runner, but I ran the wires with the stock manifold and it was not to bad getting the wires on and off. Just had to use plug greese to make it easy.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mymoneypit said:


> I prefere the pre2003, cuz the after market DUI coil is a tad stronger.


 You can get aftermarket post 2003 coils also (eg Screamin Demon), and they are *very *strong. I'm running one at pretty high boost with zero issues. 

I truly do not understand the willingness of modifying wires if you can get a coil with the same output capacity (or higher if you choose the aftermarket route) and ease of using OEM wire ends. To each his/her own.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

I gotta start calling junkyards, 2003 or up V6 coilpack and wires plz:thumbup:


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You can get aftermarket post 2003 coils also (eg Screamin Demon), and they are *very *strong. I'm running one at pretty high boost with zero issues.
> 
> I truly do not understand the willingness of modifying wires if you can get a coil with the same output capacity (or higher if you choose the aftermarket route) and ease of using OEM wire ends. To each his/her own.


 If u look @ my pics above u will see that I chose the pre 2003 cuz its shorter. Even tho u need to mod the wires, I tried both and liked this one better. Good that there is 2 versions we can try other than the fail MSD set up. 


The screamin demon is the DUI coil  I posted that few months back when someone asked about a stronger version.


----------



## VRRRRR6 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Got Boost... Engineering, that is?*

Anybody have experience with BoostEngineering? I placed an order several days ago, got an order number, no shipment confirmation, checked on order online, it says "Processing". I sent them an email- no response. Can't find a phone# for them on their website!


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

OK. I did my swap last night. I am now having a horrible miss fire. I used my original icm that was running perfectly. I have the newer style coil from an 03 taurus. I wired it exactly how everyone else has wired theirs. 
The car runs rich now. So rich that it misses and runs rough. I did the check list thats in the bentley manual and everything tests fine. I havent checked to make sure that theres spark on all sylinder though. Any one have any ideas? Im leaning toward the coil I got from the scrap yard is bad.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

Is this the 03+ coil you guys are using? If so, how are you securely mounting it to the VR ICM? Looks like the bolt pattern is different.


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

8716valver said:


> Is this the 03+ coil you guys are using? If so, how are you securely mounting it to the VR ICM? Looks like the bolt pattern is different.


Yes thats the one


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

8716valver said:


> If so, how are you securely mounting it to the VR ICM? Looks like the bolt pattern is different.



Go to page 11 it's addressed there.


----------



## ROBKIDWELL (Feb 28, 2007)

ROBKIDWELL said:


> OK. I did my swap last night. I am now having a horrible miss fire. I used my original icm that was running perfectly. I have the newer style coil from an 03 taurus. I wired it exactly how everyone else has wired theirs.
> The car runs rich now. So rich that it misses and runs rough. I did the check list thats in the bentley manual and everything tests fine. I havent checked to make sure that theres spark on all sylinder though. Any one have any ideas? Im leaning toward the coil I got from the scrap yard is bad.


Yep it was just a bad coil from the junk yard.


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to recap.................Pre 2003 is wired differntly than the 2003+, so dont get confused. Just scroll thrugh the thread and ull see both wiring spec. Pre 2003 is in the first 4 pages, somewhere in the mid is 2003+.:beer:



*If we can start getting more Pics plse of everyones conversions would be great!!!*


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

mymoneypit said:


> few pics of my ford set up on my J spec motor.


Fordswagon! I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello all,
I have a question for the guys that have done this fix using the later/taller (2001+) Ford coilpack that used the stock VW spark plug wires as I am planning on doing this fix soon on my 2002 Jetta GLX wagon. Many have said that since the Ford coil is taller some of the stock spark plug wires will not reach if you are also using the stock VW engine covers/spark plug wire guides. I see that one solution is to use an aftermarket engine cover that routes the wires differently or is shorter over the coil. But I was wondering if anyone had tried to mount the Ford coil WITHOUT using the VW cast aluminum spacer block. In other words mounting the Ford coil directly over the VW ICM using short spacers (looks like 1/2" would do). This would lower the profile so I assume the spark plug wire length issue would be allieviated even using the stock engine cover?

Thanks

EDIT: Add spacers


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mwr02jetta said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question for the guys that have done this fix using the later/taller (2001+) Ford coilpack that used the stock VW spark plug wires as I am planning on doing this fix soon on my 2002 Jetta GLX wagon.
> 
> But I was wondering if anyone had tried to mount the Ford coil WITHOUT using the VW cast aluminum spacer block.


That will work (get creative on securing the ICM though)... 

Among others, the idea of retaining the stock aluminum block is:
1. To retain the ICM in its original location and secure it. 
2. The block is a carry over from the earlier installations using the older/shorter Ford coil which has an identical bolt-hole foot print to the VW block (it made sense as all the mounting holes aligned on the older Ford coilpack).


----------



## Americanzer0 (Nov 7, 2007)

JohnStamos said:


> Well jokes on you bud, because he wasn't messing with you. There is infact a filter.


Best line ever! LoLz...


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

Just did this mod, the Blueberry idles like butter! Love it!


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Go to page 11 it's addressed there.


So he says he used a sheet aluminum plate to mount the third hole? Can someone be a little more specific here? What parts will I need to convert to the 03+ Screamin Demon coilpack?

My dyno graph looks terrible at 20+ psi, choppy as hell :thumbdown: I need this mod


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

put an aluminum sheet to match the 4 holes on the ICM part and make a 5th hole for the center bracket of the new coilpack secure it with a nut and screw I used spacers to secure the coilpack and make the profile smaller so the cables will fit correctly... I been running it for yrs like this without an issue


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ricardo said:


> put an aluminum sheet to match the 4 holes on the ICM part and make a 5th hole for the center bracket of the new coilpack secure it with a nut and screw


Thank you.

I thought it was pretty self explanatory (page 11)... Listed required hardware and even what to machine off the bracket to have the adapter plate sit flush. Shiit I even took pics to add clarity. Be more "specific"?


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

When you all rewired the plugs for the older type of coil pack, did you solder the wires to the new coil pack boots or leave them laying inside the crimp of the boot as designed by Ford? It's been bothering me that they are just laying in there even though the same design is used inside the actual spark plug albeit for a different reason.


----------



## mymoneypit (Jun 9, 2011)

Rugrat Anklebiter said:


> When you all rewired the plugs for the older type of coil pack, did you solder the wires to the new coil pack boots or leave them laying inside the crimp of the boot as designed by Ford? It's been bothering me that they are just laying in there even though the same design is used inside the actual spark plug albeit for a different reason.


No, just take time and pull apart. OEM wires come apart alot easyer than say Auto zone replacments. Once apart u'll see the brass temanal, carfully open it up, cut VW wire back so the accual wire is say 1 inch long. Slide the wire inside the brass termanal (( over lapping )) the wire along the side. and re crimp. Just make sure u put the lock plate on first, and walla. If u have a length problem..............look @ my pics above. You will see I notched the channel out a bit so the wire falls sooner the the SP. gl, best mod u can ever do:snowcool:


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

mymoneypit said:


> Just to recap.................Pre 2003 is wired differntly than the 2003+, so dont get confused. Just scroll thrugh the thread and ull see both wiring spec. Pre 2003 is in the first 4 pages, somewhere in the mid is 2003+.:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> *If we can start getting more Pics plse of everyones conversions would be great!!!*


Page 11eace:
ICM to connector harness wiring









Sheet aluminum plate used to mount third hole of Ford coilpack. ~ 1/8th inch removed from stock coilpack bracket to enable metal plate to sit flush.









Coilpack installed









Plug wires rerouted









Installation complete







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Got one of the later Ford coilpacks today at the junk yard. Hope I can try this sooner than later.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jimbo1 said:


> Got one of the later Ford coilpacks today at the junk yard. Hope I can try this sooner than later.


Keep us posted and take a pic of of the harness to ICM wires before taping it up, to reassure us of the connections.


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

Ultramagnus0001 said:


> Keep us posted and take a pic of of the harness to ICM wires before taping it up, to reassure us of the connections.



008 by gleaminx, on Flickr


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm having trouble understanding wire compatibility.

Many people cite DUI-31738 as the correct DUI part to fit on our cars, but it appears to have ford-style terminals. 

DUI-31737 looks like it the correct part if you want to retain stock wires (very visually similar to what was used here).

However, Summit lists compatibility with 2001-2003 Mustangs, not 2003+ like everybody is saying. 

I'll try to have a Ford tech and buddy of mine look up the exact part numbers for both revisions of the coil, and if possible I'll try to build a complete list of what models have what coil, so that we people who want a DUI coil can correctly cross-reference parts.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

max302 said:


> I'm having trouble understanding wire compatibility.
> 
> Many people cite DUI-31738 as the correct DUI part to fit on our cars, but it appears to have ford-style terminals.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Awaiting your input. opcorn:


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

did this the other day works great and its easy as hell and only cost me 25 bucks :thumbup:
used a cp from a 03 windstar, got lucky and the one was brand spanking new off the car in the junkyard

now if my car would only start i could enjoy it lol


----------



## IT Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

*WTB complete set up with ICM and Ford Coil (sorry for posting here)*

please someone, pm me. 

I DID search and didn't see the exact or complete setup on the classifieds. 

I am just not going to go and do this, I know me. I also don't trust the ICM in my OEM, and I'm looking for a simple plug and play install. 

Please, and Thank You! 

(I'll PayPal a reputable seller today)


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

IT Guy said:


> I dont have the time to go and actually DO this, but my coil pack and plugs are shot.
> 
> SO... WHO CAN SELL ME an already converted, PLUG AND PLAY set up with coil Pack and plug wires?
> 
> ...


 



IT Guy said:


> please someone, pm me.
> 
> I DID search and didn't see the exact or complete setup on the classifieds.
> 
> ...


 As I told you before... mail me an ICM, some plug wires, and $100. Alternatively, you can just send me your ICM and $75... and then order the ready made wires: http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=833&product_code=56-1148-EDIS.32Z


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

USMCFieldMP said:


> As I told you before... mail me an ICM, some plug wires, and $100. Alternatively, you can just send me your ICM and $75... and then order the ready made wires: http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=833&product_code=56-1148-EDIS.32Z


 :thumbup:


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

So, finally got some news from my buddy at Ford. 

From what he looked up, the original Ford coil is no longer available, and his dealership uses Motorcraft part number DG532. This part is listed as compatible with 2001-2004 3.8L Mustangs, and he also cross-referenced it with 1995-2003 V6 Windstars. Some other site lists complete compatibility... it seems like the part is on a LOT of Ford vehicles. 

Further research got me what seems to be the correct OEM Ford part numbers, 3 of them. 

1) *1f2z-12029-ac* 
2) *5f2z-12029-ad* 
3) *5f2e-12029-ab* 

All of these parts have VW-style wire towers from images I could find on the internet. The difference between them seems to be the pigtail connector. 1 and 3 seem to have more rectangular connectors, while 2 has the round style connector that people with the Ford-style wire tower coil packs, see the first page for an example of this. 

The fact that part 5f2z-12029-ad would chronologically be the last compatible is very probable considering that parts from 2005+ Mustangs (4.0L V6) share the same connector. 

Therefor, according to what I know, what you really want isn't a later-style Mustang coilpack, but in fact a later one. Later coilpacks would be the ones with different style wire towers that required making custom wires. Either way, since both earlier and later style coilpacks have been shown to work, both parts function exactly the same way, and will get the job done on the VR6. 

As for DUI aftermarket coils, DUI-31737 is in fact the correct part for the VR6 if you want to run stock wires. It uses the earlier-style more rectangular connector, and compatibility lines up with what is listed for DG532. 

DUI-31738 is infact the later-style replacement, with round connector and different style wire towers. Listed compatibility also matches the info that I have gathered about late-style coilpacks. 

Don't take anything I wrote here for gold... I haven't verified this in real life since nobody has those coils stock. But in theory, since the numbers and compatibility all line up, it should be all good. 

As always, please coroborate my info with any of your findings! :thumbup:


----------



## granny1986 (Apr 5, 2007)

Rugrat Anklebiter said:


> 008 by gleaminx, on Flickr



THIS DOESN'T HELP... 

But, what I'm assuming is with the newer coil (no mod. required on plug wire ends) the pigtail should be wired to the ICM prongs in a parallel way i.e. no crossing of the pigtail wires... and the older type coils (shorter n fatter) need to be wired differently to the ICM ... hope this is correct... :banghead:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Do people even read this thread any more? There are ample pics earlier in this thread, people have actually taken the time to document how to perform the mod yet there are always the same repetitive question re: old vs new style and wiring differences. Seriously?


----------



## granny1986 (Apr 5, 2007)

Seriously... I've read the entire thread, and yes, I've seen the FEW pics of the ICM to the ford plug and there are 2 different ways to do it, apparently, not many are specific... the pics above I believe are from a mk3 vr6 to the 2003. I'm not talking spark plug wires location and how to splice them, which was a terrible question asked over and over. 

Don't post unless you can contribute


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

granny1986 said:


> Seriously... I've read the entire thread, and yes, I've seen the FEW pics of the ICM to the ford plug and there are 2 different ways to do it, apparently, not many are specific... the pics above I believe are from a mk3 vr6 to the 2003. I'm not talking spark plug wires location and how to splice them, which was a terrible question asked over and over.
> 
> Don't post unless you can contribute


Lol, what? Ok let me "contribute".

You apparently can't read too well. I am one of the prime people who *has *contributed to this thread and several others on this conversion that is why dumb azz questions are so irritating. Your question with respect to the pinout from the *ICM to the new coil has been covered*. Instead of quoting the pic with the harness heat wrapped why did you not quote a more suitable/applicable pic which clearly shows the wiring paralleled from the stock ICM to the coil. Bottom line if YOU or anyone else can't follow these extremely simple instructions in this DIY then you should not even be attempting it - this is an extremely simple procedure. There no two ways of wiring that ICM to the new coil either. 

Here some of my pics yet again. Yes an earlier contribution that I made. 

















Here is someone else's










Oh and another









Oh is this another?









Hmm










Learn to read/search effectively, genius. :thumbup:


----------



## granny1986 (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't say there were 2 ways of wiring to the NEW coil, I said wiring the new coil is different than wiring the older coil... which is on the first few pages of the thread.. and I just wanted clarity on the subject... 

the question was already asked a couple times on this page and previous pages but no one clarified... so I was re-asserting that

i.e. people should label their pics better, just sayin.. but I love this thread, and thanks for your contributions.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Jimbo1 said:


> Got one of the later Ford coilpacks today at the junk yard. Hope I can try this sooner than later.


jimbo i did this w/ the older one. got the wires from fourseasons, runs great.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

LOL @ V-dubbulyuh


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody know anything about 034 Motorsports high output coilpack? Can it be used with the stock ICM and pigtail?

http://www.034motorsport.com/ignition-solutions-034-high-output-cyl-waste-spark-coil-pack-p-278.html


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

R32Smoker said:


> Anybody know anything about 034 Motorsports high output coilpack? Can it be used with the stock ICM and pigtail?
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/ignition-solutions-034-high-output-cyl-waste-spark-coil-pack-p-278.html


It says current to over 20k volts. I was under the impression the Ford Coilpack was like 50k volts... but maybe I'm thinking of the MSD's.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Like stated a few months back. Pre 2003 are wired differnt , than 2003+. Dont get confused!!
Of you have the coul that the ends are mooded, you cannot wire it the same way as the coil with OEM wire ends fit.:beer: I did the pre set up cuz the wiresends have the locks on them. Best mod you can do. I was the on who listed the DUI. ONly differnce in DUI's for this set up , is if you want the plug vertical, or Horizontal. As for the spark. DUi's are 45k per burst.


Coil DUI demon speed
gap .034
NGK 6 heat range
OEm wires modded




Brand
Davis Unified Ignition
Manufacturer's Part Number
31738
Part Type
Ignition Coils
Product Line
Davis Unified Ignition Screamin' Demon Coils
Summit Racing Part Number
DUI-31738
Coil Wire Attachment
Female/Socket
Coil Style
Coil pack
Coil Internal Construction
Epoxy
Coil Color
Black
Maximum Voltage
45,000 V
Mounting Bracket Included
No
Coil Wire Included
No
Ballast Resistor Included
No
Coil Shape
Square
Height (in)
3.310 in.
Length (in)
5.920 in.
Width (in)
3.670 in.
Quantity
Sold individually.
Notes
Mounts in original factory bracket.


The little devil in you will enjoy tormenting the competition with extreme Screamin' Demon coils from Performance Distributors. These coils allow you to widen your plug gaps up to a whopping .065 in. You get an intense spark through the entire rpm range to keep you "screaming" down the road without a loss of power. And your spark plugs stay cleaner longer! The brass terminals of these coils are more conductive than stock aluminum and resist corrosion longer, too. Demon coils are hot stuff and you'll need a better-than-stock set of wires to deliver that hotter spark to your plugs. So, turn up the heat on performance with Screamin' Demon coils from Performance Distributors.


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just want to say thanks to everybody that had some input in this thread!
I did this tonight and she fired right up first shot!

Still idling REALLY low, but I assume there are other things involved with that. 

Interestingly enough I got the coil pack off of an older Explorer at the local yard. Cost me a heavy $10 :laugh:

I will say that the absolute worse part of it was swapping the wire ends. The PO had put some ghey 9.6mm APC wires on it and they didn't like to feed into the Ford wire ends. 

Took me about 4 hours total doing the conversion. All in all time well spent. 

I think if I do it again with new wires I'll probably route and shorten them like I like, these buggers are all over the place right now. Oh, and I need a better mount setup for the odd end that doesn't reach the stock coil mount. I'm limited on tools and what not right now so I just made some tabs out of left over steel.

Thanks again!

Oh, and one thing I'll throw out there for people doing this for the first time in the future is to make sure the little plastic caps that hold the Ford wires down are already on the wires before you crimp the metal connector.... they do NOT fit over everything once it's all put together...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## granny1986 (Apr 5, 2007)

*2003 ford taurus coil (new $60) pigtail off 2003 taurus (junkyard $1) used stock wires. 98 golf gti vr6*



















Plus i put in new plugs and increased gap to .004. Runs so much better


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

granny1986 said:


> Plus i put in new plugs and increased gap to .004. Runs so much better


lol.004 what were you @ .002. Thats almost paper thin


----------



## granny1986 (Apr 5, 2007)

.029 before.... now it's running well at .04 but I'm considering upping that to .05


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

I run my gap @ .035 . Works great


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

*mk4 DUI setup*

This thread has been awesome for opening up new options for vr coilpacks. Thank you all. using the information posted, I put together a setup that 
-uses stock wires 
-uses stock wire routing 
-still supports the water-pipe/air-tube bracket 

I did two things differently than most of the posts that I'm seeing 
-I cut the stock coilpack spacer down to 9/16" height 
-I flipped the coil (which moves the plug to the bottom of the coilpack -wiring is slightly different -not reversed, but different) 

cheers


----------



## navymech (Jan 30, 2006)

*Happiness is a working coil!*

Just did this mod. Why would you NOT do this?? Used the new style coil....So simple, it's ridiculous and car runs better than ever. Great stuff. Now for more mods...... :laugh:


----------



## bikesandcars1 (Mar 27, 2012)

*my sit at a computer and order parts hopeful solution*

This thread totally rocks. 

I've been sick of my car misfiring and am doing this modification. 

Found some parts and can't wait to put it together. I have a spare stock coil pack to work on. 

I'm usually all in favor of Junkyarding, but spare time is low and wanted more performance. 

Link to summit racing "Screaming Eagle" coil pack for 2003 3.8L ford mustang: DUI 31737
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DUI-31737/?rtype=10

deleted link to pigtail
I'll report back.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

bikesandcars1 said:


> Link to summit racing "Screaming Eagle" coil pack for 2003 3.8L ford mustang: DUI 31737
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DUI-31737/?rtype=10
> 
> Link to pigtail for coil, carried by DIY autotune (I need to check fitment but it looks right on)
> ...


That connector is incorrect (assuming you are going with the coil you posted). You need the *rectangular* connector.


----------



## bikesandcars1 (Mar 27, 2012)

*DOH*

I got the wrong connector? DOH!!!! 

It took me an hour just to find that one that was close. 

Did more research: found a couple valuable things: 

Found the "Ford Techs" site with a printed guide to all of their connectors. 

http://www.fordtechservice.dealerconnection.com/Renderers/ie/wiring/svg/images/connectorcatalog.pdf

Using visuals from the pictures in this thread along with a comparison search, I identified the following ford part number: 

Motorcraft WPT508 appears to be the connector for the "non plug wire mod" coil #31737

Motorcraft WPT207 appears to be the connector for the more round "plug wire mod required coil"

Link to purchasing pigtail: http://www.autopartstomorrow.com/part_numbers/276025-coil-connector 

I will report back.


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

bikesandcars1 said:


> ...Motorcraft WPT508 appears to be the connector for the "non plug wire mod" coil #31737...


yes, and you can still find them as WPT-508, but this number has been succeeded by WPT-1009, and can be found all over the web for around $22

awesome link to the pigtail kit ID guide









(PAINT IT RED! credit to V-dubbulyuh)

This truly is the easiest coilpack mod you could do for these engines.
Stock wires, Stock ends, aftermarket spark strength, clean & low-profile install.

*massive thanks* to all those who tried this stuff out before it was proven effective.


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Different coilpack wiring for different orientation:*


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

bikesandcars1 said:


> I got the wrong connector? DOH!!!!
> 
> Link to purchasing pigtail: http://www.autopartstomorrow.com/part_numbers/276025-coil-connector



That is the correct connector style for *your* application. :thumbup:


----------



## bikesandcars1 (Mar 27, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That is the correct connector style for *your* application. :thumbup:
> 
> yes, and you can still find them as WPT-508, but this number has been succeeded by WPT-1009, and can be found all over the web for around $22


Confirmed by successfull installation

Davis Unified Ignition 31737 + WPT 508/1009 = success

I installed denso iridium plugs and gapped at .050 (!!!) 

car idles smoother and pulls harder than it has in years. Pulls right to 6K rpm. 

did the swap in wet/rain, which is when my car was acting up badly. started rough with old coil pack. after the swap (about 1 hour) it started right up, no more arcing or shorting. 

I did the simplest installation. used the old base (not cut down). 

fabricated a 16 gauge sheet metal piece to bolt the center post on the 31737 and used a small bolt to attach the plate to the coil. You could also drill the base and use a through bolt from the bottom (coil is raised off the cylinder head enough to clear). 

Spacer was used to support coolant line (old exhaust flange nut). although the height of the bolt head is about 1/4 to 1/2" less than stock there were no interferances. 

there's enough pics so I won't post.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

bikesandcars1 said:


> Using visuals from the pictures in this thread along with a comparison search, I identified the following ford part number:
> 
> Motorcraft WPT508 appears to be the connector for the "non plug wire mod" coil #31737
> 
> ...


Thank you for adding this link! I've been looking everywhere for the connector, even tried the ford dealership and they said they couldn't get me the part :thumbdown:

I ordered the screamin Demon coilpack and the connector 2 days ago and they both arrived today! I will be installing tonight :beer:

It says they recommend gapping at .065, but I also am running Iridium plugs which they say not to gap; can I leave them at stock gap (about .028 I believe) or should I open them up a bit? The iridium tip looks quite fragile.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

DUI-31737 is on sale at Summit! 10$ Off! 45kV spark for the price of a new OEM Ford coilpack!

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DUI-31737/

Mine is ordered, I'll keep you guys posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Stangrcr1 (Mar 6, 2012)

max302 said:


> DUI-31737 is on sale at Summit! 10$ Off! 45kV spark for the price of a new OEM Ford coilpack!
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DUI-31737/
> 
> Mine is ordered, I'll keep you guys posted on how it turns out.


Figures. Two weeks after I put in the Accel coil and made the wires...


----------



## j1cam (Sep 13, 2011)

*My Ford Coilpack on MKIII ('98) VR6 DIY*

So about a year ago my friend and I did this conversion on my vr. It runs great so far. Recently I've tried playing around with the spark plug gaps... It already had NGKR5s gapped at .35, then when I did my tune up I put on NGKR7IX plugs which give me a higher range since apparently the ford coilpack gives a much hotter spark. They come out of the box gapped at .35 but I regapped at .40 after reading up on other threads about coilpack conversions. It didnt make much difference than before except it driving a bit more responsive from the tune up. A couple of days after I regapped them at .50 and let me tell you, I can feel the difference. My MPGs went up from averaging 25-29 to 28-35 on the freeway. If you have a few hours to kill, I highly recomend doing this. 

The coilpack was about $40 at the junkyard. DONT FORGET TO TAKE THE HARNESS PLUG WITH IT AND CUT ITS WIRES AT ABOUT 7'-8" just so you have anout to work with later. If you read though the previous posts it'll tell you which cars to look for the part in. I was lucky to find on with the long posts so I didn't have to modify my plug wires. Here are some pics I took while doing the whole project.

This is the coilpack itself.









Top view with the firing order.









Here's the harness from the ford coilpack attached to the original vw base with ICM. Notice how the wires from the harness are to be attached in order to the ICM.









Some people were complaining about clearance with the wire guides also I found out heat isn' the ICM's best friend. So I made a supporting plate that would give the coilpack and wires a better position in the engine bay. After I mocked it and knew everything would be ok in place I painted the plate black with some heat resistant enamel.









Here's how everything sat when installed. Make sure to run a ground wire from somwhere on the coilpack to the block.









Better view of the whole setup.









I know this "DIY" wasn't the most thorough one. But this is a very simple project. If you inform yourself enough, I don't think there will be a problem getting this right.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

Like your pictures, very helpful :beer:


----------



## j1cam (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks. Cheers. :beer:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Just increased my gap again to .038. Not pinging as of yet, and seems to pull a % harder:beer:


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Did the swap with a DUI coilpack and a harness off a Taurus, very straight forward, car idles much better now. 

Got some dual electrode Bosch silvers by mistake, can't change the gap with my DUI coilpack  

I'll be buying some single electrode el-cheapo copper plugs and gapping them to 0.060 as soon as I get my chains done.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

It may seem kinda no brainer, but it is important that you dont allow the plug from the coilpack sit on the coolant hose. :banghead: Mine wore through, and ran dry.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

QUOTE=monoaural;77829796]It may seem kinda no brainer, but it is important that you dont allow the plug from the coilpack sit on the coolant hose. :banghead: Mine wore through, and ran dry.[/QUOTE] 

:beer: 

This winter going to build the 9mm Ford race wires for my conversion. I know there was some question about resitance with the stock coils and wires. Hope this was taken out of the mix when the stock crap was tossed out.:screwy:


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

I just finished this up on my car, works well. I have a new set of BKR5EKU plugs, but it seems like It seems like most of you are using other plugs. Is this just because you've had better luck with the other types or because they are cheaper? 

Here are the options I know of: 


NGK BKR5EKU (stock) 

NGK BKR5E 

Autolite 3924 (stock) 

 

What's my best bet on a NA car?


----------



## nineeightgolf (Oct 19, 2003)

amazing thread. gonna pick up a DUI coil online and plug from a junkie in the next month or so. My coil is currently working alright but its #3 in the car and want to get a more solid coil in before this one goes and takes the ICM with it. Thanks to all who helped make this thread great with pictures and experimentation.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I did the DUI coilpack conversion last month and it ran great for about 2 weeks, now my engine is flooding out and it won't stay running. I'm getting some spark because the car will run for a bit, than it dies out because of either too much fuel or not enough spark. I have a couple questions, 

1) Will running too small of a gap on the plugs cause problems?
2) I saw someone says to ground the coilpack to the block, is this imperitive? 
3) How can you tell if the ICM has gone bad?

Any gelp you guys can give is greatly appreciated!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

kelchm said:


> I just finished this up on my car, works well. I have a new set of BKR5EKU plugs, but it seems like It seems like most of you are using other plugs. Is this just because you've had better luck with the other types or because they are cheaper?
> 
> Here are the options I know of:
> 
> ...


i have been using the BKR5E (correct me if i'm wrong) the equivalent to stock but copper.

i've had great success with it, i believe they come gapped at like .35 and thats what i leave them at. they are single prong.

i too would like to know if there is a better plug i should be using. should i be using a 2 prong plug as i've seen other people use?

i'm basically asking if there is a more efficient plug out there or the one i'm using is ideal.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

So it looks like my ICM has gone bad, would anyone advise against buying an inexpensive aftermarket coilpack and using the ICM, or would it be better to go with a used OEM one?


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

UmbroVR6 said:


> i have been using the BKR5E (correct me if i'm wrong) the equivalent to stock but copper.
> 
> i've had great success with it, i believe they come gapped at like .35 and thats what i leave them at. they are single prong.
> 
> ...


Efficiency is gained in gap. Most stock plugs are non-adjustable, I got Bosch dual electrode silvers and they aren't adjustable. 

Still looking for the cheapest copper plug around so I can gap that ish to friggin 0.06 or something.


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to retain stock wires, which coilpack do i use on my AFP?


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

S1iver said:


> I want to retain stock wires, which coilpack do i use on my AFP?


 Read the thread maybe? All 12v's are the same.


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

max302 said:


> Read the thread maybe? All 12v's are the same.


 I did, smartass. 

And if you think all 12v's are created equal, you're delusional.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ That 12v Mk3 vs Mk4 has been covered in here several times. For the purpose of installation of the Ford coil there is absolutely *no* difference. Your only difference is at the connector of the ICM which you are retaining anyway so is a non-issue.


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys seem to be mistaken, i know which connector i should get, i need to know which ford coilpack will work with the stock AFP wires, i don't want to crimp new connectors on it, some people have said that the posts are too long and cause issues with being able to use the factory wires.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

S1iver said:


> You guys seem to be mistaken, i know which connector i should get,* i need to know which ford coilpack will work with the stock AFP wires,* i don't want to crimp new connectors on it, some people have said that the posts are too long and cause issues with being able to use the factory wires.


 That very detail is addressed too... incidentally I personally covered that several pages back.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone have pics on the Screamin Demon in their car? And any input on it? I've back tracked and see regular ford coils but no ford aftermarket input...


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Highbeam2 said:


> Does anyone have pics on the Screamin Demon in their car? And any input on it? I've back tracked and see regular ford coils but no ford aftermarket input...


 this too has been talked about. when this thread was young. I posted the DUI coil and the specs. 45k per spark.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

S1iver said:


> I did, smartass.
> 
> And if you think all 12v's are created equal, you're delusional.


 accually, all 12v's are made 100% the same from the factory, only mk3-4 vary


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Justacar said:


> this too has been talked about. when this thread was young. I posted the DUI coil and the specs. 45k per spark.


 Yes, I guess I wasn't clear enough... Anybody use it and have useful info on it. Not just a smart comment.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

S1iver said:


> You guys seem to be mistaken, i know which connector i should get, i need to know which ford coilpack will work with the stock AFP wires, i don't want to crimp new connectors on it, some people have said that the posts are too long and cause issues with being able to use the factory wires.


 You have gotten many answers from many different people. It has been covered, just do the reading. I'm running AFP wires on my AAA, they're the same thing at both ends. Follow the procedure as you would with an AAA and everything will be alright. 



Highbeam2 said:


> Yes, I guess I wasn't clear enough... Anybody use it and have useful info on it. Not just a smart comment.


 I have it installed on mine. Quality piece, seems heavier than a stock ford part, which is a good thing I guess. Entirely filled with epoxy, it's a one-piece deal, this thing definitely isn't cracking. 

Haven't tried finding the max spark gap yet, as I got stock dual-electrode Bosch Silvers by accident. 0.040 is stock on these plugs, 0.045 has been done, what I really want to try is the advertised 0.060 (max gap as per manual) as soon as I find single-electrode copper plugs. If anybody has recommendations please be shooting them my way, the cheaper the better. 

EDIT: Considering BKR5E's but still looking for other options.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> Yes, I guess I wasn't clear enough... Anybody use it and have useful info on it. Not just a smart comment.


 
Bro, go back to page 11 and my post has a few pics of the installation. At that point in time I was using the stock Ford coil, however dimensionally the Screamin Demon is identical so I never updated the images. You literally can tell no difference physically other than the decal. The form and fit is no different in terms of wire fitment and mounting arrangement of the actual coil.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Just installed a DUI coilpack on a friends and my car. He hasnt gotten new plugs yet but will widen the gap ASAP. My VRt with a Precison 6262 is luving 22psi with a .030gap


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Just installed a DUI coilpack on a friends and my car. He hasnt gotten new plugs yet but will widen the gap ASAP. My VRt with a Precison 6262 is luving 22psi with a .030gap


What plugs you running?


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Big papa gap status achieved. Running 0.060 on BKR5E's with the DUI coilpack and the old girl seems to be loving it. I'm hoping this will net me a couple more MPGs, my best with old plugs was 28 mpg on all-highway with a clogged cat, ****ed up exhaust and a slight leak at the TB gasket.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Highbeam2 said:


> What plugs you running?


bkr7e's


----------



## TheJungle (Dec 1, 2010)

Did this today, got a junkyard windstar coilpack and vw icm, didnt even tried starting it, just turned ignition to on and smoke came through the vents, plastic is melted at the icm.... so im guessing its a bad icm? 100% sure wiring is correct :facepalm:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

5000 miles on the OG ford type with bkr7e plugs gapped to .024 20 psi daily. no issues.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I'm up to over 50k miles on a stock early style Ford Coilpack that was on a 175000 mile car from the yard. 


No issues at all.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

To those of you with a VRT running the DUI Screamin Demon coilpack, what are you gapping your plugs to? They reccommend .060, but I want to run 20+ psi, so I'm thinkning around .30?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

R32Smoker said:


> but I want to run 20+ psi, so I'm thinkning around .30?


Right where I run mine.


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

*My take on the Fordswagon coilpack*

Here is my Fordswagon setup for our 2002 Jetta wagon VR6 5-speed

I wanted my setup to be 100 percent plug/play with the existing factory spark plug wires so I used the latter Ford coilpack. Ive read some different things about when this coilpack was used by Ford. For the record it is Ford Motorcraft DG532 and can be purchased new for about $70. If you want a used one they are found on 2001-2005 Ford Mustang, Taurus, F150, Ranger with V6 engines.

The key issue with this coilpack is that it is taller that the stock VW coilpack so if you just mount it on top of the stock VW spacer your factory length spark plug wires may not fit right. Also there is the issue of the three mounting posts unstead of the VWs four.

Here is a good view of the height difference:

























After doing a detailed dimensional analysis of both coils and the original die cast spacer I determined that the Ford coil needs to be 1/2" above the ICM plate. This results in the two setups being within .010. There are several ways you can adjust for the height and one way would be to mill down the spacer but I no longer have access to a machine shop. Also I did not like the 'sheet metal' plate solution for attaching the 3rd coil hole. What I did was purchase two round 1/2 spacers and a piece of 1/2 x 1 aluminum bar. I made the bar into a spacer that would have the two original mounting holes and a threaded hole to accomodate the Ford coil's single mounting hole on that side. The two round spacers are simply used on the other side. Just for the record I did this with a hacksaw, a little craftman drill press, and a 1/4-20 hand tap to fab the spacer block:









This is how it lays out on the ICM plate:









Here is the Fordswagen setup mechanically mocked up next to the stock setup:









Note how the 1/2 spacer height is also perfect for the Ford coil to clear the ICMs electonics. I used a 1/4-20 cap screw to attach the Ford coil to the mounting spacer as I did not have a 6mm tap. I needed to very slightly open up the hole in the molded-in bushing in the coil for the 1/4" cap screw to fit as its made for a 6mm:









To be continued


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

*My take on the Fordswagon coilpack pt 2*

I cut down the existing ICM-to-coil contacts to use with quick connect terminals:









The wires on the used Ford coil pigtail I got were sort of crappy so I replaced them. Here is the connector disassembled:









New wires and reassembly:

























Assemble the pigtail to the coilpack. Note the female terminals are 3/16" (not the more common 1/4") and need a bit of tweeking to fit:

























Finish with heatshrink and split armor:

















Final side-by -side:









Mock up with factory plug wires:


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

*Damnit...*

Ive Read through about 10- pages of this thread...Didnt want to have to post this stupid question but looks like im gonna have to.

MY stock coil pack basically crumbled in my hand today...So i need a replacement NOW. Ive read about the ford coil pack a while back and had this page bookmarked...Looks like now is the time to do it.

I dont want to change wire ends, My wires are brand new and mk4 wires (my mk3 vr)..

So that leaves. 2003+ Ford Coil pack OR DUI 31737.

*First question* is Are the mk4 Wires LONGER then stock vr wires? IF i can I would like to bolt the 2003 ford pack directly to the stock height spacer...If the mk4 wires are longer, im hoping it would allow me to do this without modification.

*Second question*...With the DUI 31737..IS it mandatory to purchase the WPT 1009 Harness? From what i was reading some guys were pulling junkyard harnesses (are they the same as the ford harness? From the links probided on the forum the 1009 harness is like 30 bucks=130 dollar project...

NEed an answer asap please! thanks guys


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

Meximan, worst case scenario, you may have to remove the engine plastics that sit over the coilpack and then the plug wires will be barely long enough.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

For the ford pack u mean?


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

meximan said:


> For the ford pack u mean?


Yup.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

meximan said:


> Ive Read through about 10- pages of this thread...Didnt want to have to post this stupid question but looks like im gonna have to.
> 
> MY stock coil pack basically crumbled in my hand today...So i need a replacement NOW. Ive read about the ford coil pack a while back and had this page bookmarked...Looks like now is the time to do it.
> 
> ...


Mk4 wires aren't longer, at least not significantly so. It'll still fit if you remove the plastics. 

Don't buy the Motorcraft harness... Rip a junkyard harness up, just be sure to have the most wire possible. Bring your coilpack along, look on mustangs, f-150s, taurus, anything ford from early to mid 2000's, match the connector to your coilpack. I was quoted at 45$CAD for a new harness, way too expensive for four wires and a connector.


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

max302 said:


> Mk4 wires aren't longer, at least not significantly so. It'll still fit if you remove the plastics.
> 
> Don't buy the Motorcraft harness... Rip a junkyard harness up, just be sure to have the most wire possible. Bring your coilpack along, look on mustangs, f-150s, taurus, anything ford from early to mid 2000's, match the connector to your coilpack. I was quoted at 45$CAD for a new harness, way too expensive for four wires and a connector.


If you bring the coilpack with you to a junkyard, let the owner/worker know ahead of time so they don't think you just stole it.


----------



## bigg robb (Mar 31, 2009)

just got MSD spitfire coils #5528 let me know if u think they where worth it or should i have keep the stock ford coilpack thanks


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

You got the old style terminals... If you have your wires done already, good buy I guess. This is basically the same thing as the DUI coil if anything.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

WEll I got the DUI coilpack on the car...I cant get the car to fire up... 

From what ive read the ICM wiring from the plug to the ICM is different for the FORD pack and the DUI.

This is how i have mine right now...Did i do something wrong here? The Spark Plug Wires still run the same right? Fronts on top, Rears on bottom?

looking at the picture i have

ICM
1/6 3/4 2/5 +12 y/r y/w y/b R

PLUG
2/5 3/4 1/6 +12 y/b y/w y/r R


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

I used this same exact configuration, except Both my Plug connector and ICM are on top side mounted. The car in this order just turns over, wont fire up. I had the GAp set at .06 as recommended...I removed my new plug and put my oem stock ones in to see if it made a difference and still no go.




cyril279 said:


>


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

meximan said:


> WEll I got the DUI coilpack on the car...I cant get the car to fire up...
> 
> From what ive read the ICM wiring from the plug to the ICM is different for the FORD pack and the DUI.
> 
> ...


The way you have the coil oriented relative to the ICM you should have:

ICM
1/6 3/4 2/5 +12V 

PLUG
1/6 3/4 2/5 +12V

You have 1/6 and 2/5 wires reversed


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

We'' thats the way teh ford coilpack is wired up right? Is it not different for the DUI? Thats what i took from the Picture above...I was able to start the car with the way you described however it runs like crap, sounds like it missing, and my coilpack started to smoke so i darted to my ignition to turn it off again.


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

Is the picture you posted of your setup?

With the coil installed as shown in that pic and the plug wires install as on the factory coil the arrangement is:


Connector
1/6 3/4 2/5 12V

Coil
6 4 2
1 3 5

Perhaps you damaged the ICM or coil when you had it wired wrong.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah the picture above is of my setup...The one with the REd spacer is the DUI setup that i followed. The order on that one is different....Guess i need a new ICM >.


----------



## TheJungle (Dec 1, 2010)

TheJungle said:


> Did this today, got a junkyard windstar coilpack and vw icm, didnt even tried starting it, just turned ignition to on and smoke came through the vents, plastic is melted at the icm.... so im guessing its a bad icm? 100% sure wiring is correct :facepalm:


anybody got input on this? ill be buying a new ford pack to test it out and i finally found another junkyard icm


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

So this is the correct wiring for the DUI coilpack??


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

has anyone run the Excel ford EDIS coil? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

meximan said:


> So this is the correct wiring for the DUI coilpack??


Yes, but ONLY if you have the coil oriented as you had shown in the pic you posted (ie the coil connector is on the same side as the ICM connector):










Why did you put spacer nuts between the ICM and the engine?

BTW DUI is just a brand name. They probably dont make anything. The coil _design_ is FORD

Fordswagen:thumbup:


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

Grabbit said:


> has anyone run the Excel ford EDIS coil? Any noticeable difference?












Do you mean Accel?


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok I made a Video in another thread of The coilpack with the wiring you told me to use, Coil pack connector on the same side and i have a bad misfire, This is with another ICM not the one that was smoking.

When i swapped a stock coil pack on it, it ran perfectly fine.

I mounted mine a little differently then others. I used some sheetmetal to make a mounting point for the single bolt side...When i did this it made my bolt length much different for the mounting points...One side had the coil packs thickeness while the other had jsut the stock spacer. So what i did was just use spacer nuts to make up the distance and keep from threading in to far.


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

meximan said:


> Ok I made a Video in another thread of The coilpack with the wiring you told me to use, Coil pack connector on the same side and i have a bad misfire, This is with another ICM not the one that was smoking.
> 
> When i swapped a stock coil pack on it, it ran perfectly fine.


Are you using a non-Ford coilpack? How do you know that coilpack is good?

Your set up should be like this one as shown at post 593 of this thread:


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Coil pack is a brand new 31737 DUI pack. I have my wiring the same as that picture right now . I have stock ngk bkr5e plug at .028 or .035 i forget what the gap was on them. But there all the same.

IF i hook up a stock coil pack from my brothers vr. The car runs perfectly fine, From spark plug wires back.

This leads me to beleive something is not right with the new 31737 or wiring? You can see/hear how the car is running with the new pack on my other thread i posted.

actually here


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

ICM to coilpack wiring is correct if it fires off a couple of cylinders. Leave it like it is. Yellow/red and yellow/black inversion is only for those who mount the coilpack connector side down, for whatever reason. 

I think you got plug wires mixed up like I did. I freaked out because I was running on 4 after replacing my plug wires for mk4 ones with the pull tabs... turns out I just had the order wrong. Wires should be numbered to their respective cylinders, at least mine were.

Double-check this:

https://sites.google.com/site/stoyn...g-order-and-spark-plug-wires-connecting-order


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

IF the wires were backwards then wouldnt i have a problem with the stock coilpack?


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

meximan said:


> Yeah the picture above is of my setup...The one with the REd spacer is the DUI setup that i followed. The order on that one is different....Guess i need a new ICM >.


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

max302 said:


> ... Yellow/red and yellow/black inversion is only for those who mount the coilpack connector side down, *for whatever reason*.


On the mk4's, mounting the coil upside down allows us to keep the coolant hard-line and secondary air pipe in the stock location, as well as move the coil closer to the icm for a lower tower height. Some installed pics at post 550


----------



## mwr02jetta (Dec 30, 2005)

I bet that D-U-I coil is C-R-A-P. Buy a Ford coil


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Right, I read through that quickly. Your new coil is probably DOA... You can always try a junkyard Ford coil with the wiring you currently have. The only other possibility is that the harness you got is bad... Whip out a multimeter and test for resistance from spade connector to the other end.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok i just tested for resistance and continuity and both check out ok on the harness. Decided to hook it back up and fire up the car again....maybe im crazy?

When you guys did this mod did it change the "sound" of the motor, did it sound different?

I let the car run for a few minutes and sat back by the exhaust. The exhaust pulses sounded the same and even, didnt seem to have any "hicups" like a typical misfire would. IF i give it a little gas it will rev up , it doesnt stumble. But it just all around sounds louder. Im not sure if thats due to the coil pack, or just something crazy in my head. 

Cant drive the car down the road as of yet, Waiting on a wheel bearing to show up, and have to replace the crack pipe next. So im trying to get this dialed in before I tear apart the motor to do the crack pipe.

thanks for all the help everyone, its much appreciated


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

...so now everything works fine? you're firing on all six now? no more rough running?

some say the engine pulls harder or stronger, I had quicker starts, but I didn't experience a noticeable sound change.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Let me try and make another video real fast.. The sound quality of my phone sucks.

The Pulses sound even, I dont hear a noticable miss. I cant drive the car yet so i dont know if it pulls harder ect...I was just thinking in my head..If theres more spark and less fuel being wasted out the exhaust, could increase the sound of the motor, make it sound a lil meaner...But what the heck do i know.

If i rev it up, it doesnt fall on its face, Theres no smoking at the ICM or coilpack, I put my hand on the wires and the coil pack and after a few minutes running it didnt heat up like my last ICM did. (proboblly cuz it was wired wrong).

Thought i would ask, to see if anyone else noticed any difference in sound between stock and a ford/dui pack



Heres a video of the stock coil pack.


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

as long as the car starts and runs, you're there. As you learned, if it isn't wired right, it'll barely start and will definitely run poorly if at all. 

glad to hear you've got it all figured out. now onto the crackpipe? it's time consuming, but not hard. cheers.

(after watching video) 
that knock isn't right man, it sounds like a consistent miss to me, but I'll wait for someone else to chime in

it should AT LEAST sound the way it does with your brother's working vr coilpack on the car.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Updated with second video


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

yeah, the engine doesn't sound right. serious knock there.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

As stated like a few months ago..............The Pre 2001 coil is totally differnt wiring than the Newer style one. I have the pre 2001 DUI on mine due to the fact My motor is one of the few Ford vr's VW made for Ford. It came with the ignition system already in place from the donor transit van. The Ford coils was really strong, and the now DUI is a beast. Make sure u are wining it up correctlly to the time frame pre 2001............newer version. Alo I gapped mine @ .45 /w bkr 5'seace:


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a consistant miss with the DUI, for sure. Sounds to me like it's bucking even with the stock coilpack though.

How about you try the DUI assembly on your bro's car, just to be REALLY sure that your DUI coilpack is fried? It's not impossible tha one out of the three coils on the DUI just isn't firing out of the box.

Again, I'm a pain in the ass with this, but double and triple check firing order before making anything run.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking at the videos again, it doesn't look like it's running on 4 though, sounds like it's more like 6. You're get much greater engine shake if it were running on 4, at least from my experience.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

We'll your right it is a pretty big knock...But the knock is there regardless of which coilpack i use..
DUI with my ICM or my brothers stock vr6 pack with his ICM.

My brothers car is waiting on an Aux waterpump lol so thats why ive been able to borrow his coilpack, his car currently is not running.

@ Justacar you have me confused..I just bought this coilpack a week ago. What do you mean DUI pre 2001?


I saw your post
Like stated a few months back.* Pre 2003 are wired differnt , than 2003+. Dont get confused!!
Of you have the coul that the ends are mooded, you cannot wire it the same way as the coil with OEM wire ends fit.* I did the pre set up cuz the wiresends have the locks on them. Best mod you can do. I was the on who listed the DUI. ONly differnce in DUI's for this set up , is if you want the plug vertical, or Horizontal. As for the spark. DUi's are 45k per burst.


oh wait i think i get it. So mine would be Post 2001 coil pack. here is the link to the one i bought.
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/dui-31737/applications


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

31737 is the correct part, don't worry.

If you have knock with both coilpacks, another issue could be the source of your woes, and the hotter spark could amplify the problem. 

I'd do a compression test.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Just thinkin about that lifter ticking...I did the oil pan gasket the other day, had the pan off the car overnight and oil filter canister.. Could air have gotten into them causing some noise? kinda curious cuz it was never that loud prior to.

Off subject btw lol.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

*Update!*

Ticking went away, apparently there wasnt any oil up in the valves, took a lil bit of warm up time to fix that problem...

ON A WORSE NOTE...The car WAS running decent for a day or two idling in the driveway...Sounds like **** again now.

Called Summit and got another one on the way to double check if the coil works or not...

Only other things it could be is ICM (which i tried two) Or a bad harness??? (but tested good?)

Gonnna throw on my brothers coil again in the morning and see how it does.


----------



## cafolla1 (Mar 4, 2007)

gonna need this thread later


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

Bummmpin it up with another question~! 

Coil pack has been running great, the car Def runs stronger, and def seems a little more peppy compared to my stock coilpack.... 

However i did have a question about INcreasing Gap...The idea behind increasing it is to allow more spark and burn more vapors correct? 

I have my DUI coilpack set up with my copper plugs set at .06 (.065 max tolerance) and it runs great, car doesnt smell pig rich anymore at the exhaust ect...However It seems like my gas mileage per tank has decreased. I was 312 mp-tank with stock coil pack and right now im pushing empty at 290..... 

So If i increased my gas wouldnt mean that it would make what fuel that is supplied, burn more efficeintly/ less being wasted out the exhaust and net me a increase in mpg? Or should i run the .04 gap that everyone seems to be using?


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

Improper gap can cause poor mileage, a miss, and/or poor sluggish acceleration. Plus if you let the gap get too far for too long, you run the risk of damage to the coil and ignition system. It takes a lot of energy to get a spark to jump a larger distance, after a while of your coil having to produce at near peak it will overheat and fail.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

4000 km on my DUI coil at 0.060, no damage or signs of overheating, runs A-ok. It won't fail but if it does, write a polite email to DUI and get it warrantied. I don't understand the drop in MPG though, mine has improved a bit.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

The only thing i can think of is that i spent that same day, driving 150 miles In and around L.A in Traffic the whole day...Could have burnt a buncha fuel sitting stuck in traffic. Im gonna fill it up again and try one more time. To and from work. I drive like a grandma, not with a lead foot so, it should def increase


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

I see few discussion on gap. Anyone non turbo run the 2,3 prong plugs?


----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

vdubjim said:


> I see few discussion on gap. Anyone non turbo run the 2,3 prong plugs?


 There's a huge consensus in the VR6 community to run the OEM plugs NGK BKR5EKU. Even NGK recommends these cheap copper plugs over their higher performance versions in the VR6. To switch is sacrilege and the community will burn you at the stake you potential witch!


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

Lol. Good info! 

I noticed 95% of oem motorcraft coils are cracked. All were on pass side front. 
found a blue one and a new looking black to try. Got the harness too.........a note: 

If you cut the plug off where it meets the main harness ITS TOO SHORT!!! GRRR..... 

Hmmm.....running that part number shows 2 prong plugs.....so I now am thoroughly confuses.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

vdubjim said:


> I see few discussion on gap. Anyone non turbo run the 2,3 prong plugs?


 The Bosch silvers that NAPA recommended I get for my car are ~80$ a set, dual prong, and can't be gapped without a super slim gap tool. It's what my car had in it when I bought it, and even though they were pretty toasty I noticed no differnece when installing the new ones, with or without the DUI coilpack. Switched to the NKG's for under half the price, gapped them super wide, and it's top notch!


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

Just got it all done, HOLY crap does that thing throw some spark.

I ground down my aluminum spacer so the #6 wire would still fit. it does, barely.

Pulling the wire off while running, the spark will jump all the way over to the water hose 

If anyone needs the plug/wires i have 3 extra. $10ea.


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

I have these.









Is there any way to transfer the boot from the ford wires I bought to my new Vr6 wires on the CP end? 

I know there was a DIY on boostedengineering.com, but that link is long dead.


----------



## DGR33 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone wanting to buy a new connector for the Ford coil you can get it here.
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?carcode=1438306&parttype=2592

Now if anyone has a link to buy a new ICM I would appreciate it.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

This is awesome! opcorn:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

DGR33 said:


> Anyone wanting to buy a new connector for the Ford coil you can get it here.
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?carcode=1438306&parttype=2592
> 
> Now if anyone has a link to buy a new ICM I would appreciate it.


Same place........One side plugs directly into the OE VR coil connector and then you just have to get connector for other side and make harness.
http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?carcode=1438306&parttype=2592
J. Hines


----------



## DGR33 (Sep 4, 2008)

jhines_06gli said:


> Same place........One side plugs directly into the OE VR coil connector and then you just have to get connector for other side and make harness.
> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?carcode=1438306&parttype=2592
> J. Hines


All you did was copy my link to the connector. I was looking for just the module the connector plugs into but I don't think they are available separate from the coil. At least I couldn't find one.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

DGR33 said:


> All you did was copy my link to the connector. I was looking for just the module the connector plugs into but I don't think they are available separate from the coil. At least I couldn't find one.


Sorry about that.......the security stuff here at work won't let me copy the exact page. Do a part number search for 4D0905351 and it will come up. That's the OE part number for the ICM off a 1998/1999 Passat and various Audis. It was seperate from the coilpacks and has the same plug as the VR on one side. Just not sure how you would get the other plug without finding a junked 1998/1999 car somewhere.
J. Hines


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Just finished this up on my VR6 and it started right up and seems to have a nice smooth idle. Have not re-gaped the plugs yet so they are still at .028. But I wanted to drive it a bit before I mess with a larger gap setting.

Coil pack was 30bucks. Then a new set of plug wires as well but my wires were very old and crappy so I went with a new set of Bosch 7mm premium wires.

One thing I still wish I could test is difference in voltage output from the stock coil and the ford coil. In all 19 pages of post not a single person has measured the differences. Other than to say the ford coil is better. But I am not even sure what sort of tool I would need to measure the output voltage as the car is running. 

Will post some pics latter.


----------



## Dan821821 (May 24, 2011)

has anyone discussed running different spark plugs after doing this mod? Different gap on plugs? multi prong plugs? etc?


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Im running NGK bkr5eix-11 which are iridium and come pre gapped at .044, car runs fine.


----------



## RedCavyRS99 (Dec 29, 2008)

Any one get anywhere on testing out various plug gaps?


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm running the screaming deamon with .56 fine. It was a little shaky @ the .60 they claimed


----------



## jettajoe16 (Oct 14, 2005)

I used the 2003+ coil pack and got no spark in #6 tried 3 different 2003+ coil packs 2 oem and one bw one from schmucks. All the same result no spark in #6. Followed the wiring to the pics posted earlier in the thread, also pulled the negative terminal for 5 mins. All plugs gapped at .045 then tried .030. Threw my oem unit back on and runs great... Any ideas as to what may be going on?


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

*Tired:*

Did this mod about a year ago to my late 93 vr6, seemed to work very well, except I noticed every now and then ( what I now know to be ) the car would lose #5 & #2 cylinders, It would always start up fine and run fine and then after about ten - 15 minutes is when it would lose #5 & #2 if I slowed down ( say 30 MPH or less ) they would kick back in and it would run fine, but as time went on it started to do it more and for longer periods of time. Well now once it warms up, it loses 5-2 and they never come back. 

I just tried installing another used ford coil pack same as the first, which was the newer style windstar version where the VW plug wires fit, but I questioned the wiring so I change it ( should have written it down before changing it ) and at first it would back fire but not run, so I changed it again, now it won't even back fire.

Now here is where it gets interesting, My late 93 ( 12/93 ) coil pack has the, ICM to car plug and the ICM to coil pack terminals on the opposite sides from each other and none of the wiring examples given that I have found show this set up with the newer ford style coil pack, and I have gone through a lot of information here, now I am getting old so I could be screwing up something simple.

Any help would be appreciated

P.S. o2, plugs, and the cts are new, installed by me.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

try new.


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

*Thanks, but not yet:*

That is of coarse the most expensive and easy way out, but only maybe, since it might not be the problem, ex. ECM, multiple sensors, it's kind of difficult when it was diagnosed on a VW tool and now they want to guess also as to the problem, and since I haven't seen my type of ICM addressed in the forums covering this, I figured i'd throw this out there, rather than throw $ out, and see if anyone could figure it out or point me in the right direction via a post I may have missed. After all this is a learning experience for all of us and this is just another problem to solve as it dose not make sense why it wold work on one but not the other, and this other, it did work on for a long period of time.

So thanks but not yet.


----------



## Blkwidow (Apr 5, 2006)

njloco said:


> It would always start up fine and run fine and then after about ten - 15 minutes is when it would lose #5 & #2 if I slowed down ( say 30 MPH or less ) they would kick back in and it would run fine


 I think they call that engine cylinder deactivation.:laugh: its suppose to save fuel. 
normally you have to buy a 30k or better car to get that type of tech...you may want to figure out what you did wrong and start selling it as a fuel saving mod...

on a serious note post a pic of your wiring order. i'll match it to mine and see what the results are. I've been running the same setup for about the past 3 years now problem free.


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

*Hair line crack:*

Thanks Blkwidow,

It ended up being a hair line crack in the ford coil pack, only reason I noticed it was because the sun light hit it a certain way, and the crack was between 4 & 3 on the coil pack but it was 2 & 5 that were missing. I installed the new used ford coil pack with a new used ICM, but I am pretty sure it was the coil pack. The new used VW ICM is configured like the DYI's of installing the Ford coil pack here, followed them and it went off without a hitch. I didn't drive it very far, but it seems to be good.

The tip off of the cracked coil pack should have been that it ran worse in damp and or rainy weather. The biggest problem with trying to diagnose it was that it was so intermittent. Some days it wouldn't happen at all and other days it would start 10-15 minutes after starting then it would stop a little later, and rarely happen again even when driving for hours, finally it would start missing all the time and the only reason I was able to figure it out was, now that it was happening all the time I could put a timing light on each plug wire and wallah, that was it. I ended up changing the o2 sensor, and the cts blue, also tried a good MAF sensor prior to figuring it out.

By the way, check out the used Ford coil packs very carefully because some of the hairline cracks are very hard to see. Also, some of the people have a different ICM set up, I know this because mine is different than most shown and the wiring is different also, hence why some people are having problems with the ford coil pack. I'm not saying it's not listed, it's just not understandable if it is. Wish I could figure out how to get a picture from my phone to here on the forum.

I would like to know if the old style Ford coil pack with the large plug ends that necessitate changing out the wires are better or last longer than the newer style Ford coil packs, which have only three bolts holding it down, the earlier ones look a lot more beefy.

Thanks to all who tried to help.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

The good old "spray the coilpack with water mist while the car is running" test probably would have done it for you. A little late for it now, but at least you know! :thumbup:


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

mwr02jetta said:


>


Anyone know where I can find something like this to use as spacers besides a machine shop? Like a hardware store or something?

Referring to the 1/2" block of metal (aluminum?) and the 2 spacer things.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

If you don't mind the looks, get a bunch of washers or nuts.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

I just took the factory one, angle grinded it in half thickness then used a small plate on one end.


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

*Aluminum stock :*

Any industrial supply should have that, but check out Home centers first.


Max302

Water spray may have helped, but I didn't know that the engine was miss firing, and most of the time when I would go to check it out, it would start to run fine. there were times when I would be on the road and it would go into spaze mode ( my name for it ), I would pull over and tap the relays on the fuse bank and it would come out of spaze mode and run fine, so to say it was hard to figure out would be an understatement. Had to wait until it got so bad that it would stay in spaze mode after it warmed up, to give us or me a chance to check it, hence having the time to put a timing light on each plug wire.


----------



## DGR33 (Sep 4, 2008)

miseryindeath said:


> Anyone know where I can find something like this to use as spacers besides a machine shop? Like a hardware store or something?
> 
> Referring to the 1/2" block of metal (aluminum?) and the 2 spacer things.


I got mine here. 
Get the 1/2 inch round aluminum rod and 1" x 1/2 aluminum bar. You'll have to drill the round rod.


----------



## bradlyryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, i am using the new style ford coil. I followed the wiring the same as all of the pictures on here. 

1) I'm having an issue with firing order
2) sometimes it will fire right up, run for about 10-15 seconds then die. 

What do i need to look for I've followed the firing order on every picture on here, new and old style. 

Can someone post a picture with their of there installed coil with a clear firing order?


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

bradlyryan said:


> Okay, i am using the new style ford coil. I followed the wiring the same as all of the pictures on here.
> 
> 1) I'm having an issue with firing order
> 2) sometimes it will fire right up, run for about 10-15 seconds then die.
> ...


I hope this is clear enough for you. This is what I used on my old Mk3 VR and it ran perfectly. This was before it was all finished up and better looking. You can also see I wrote down the firing order on the coil itself.


----------



## bradlyryan (Nov 4, 2012)

My wiring is exactly the same, Brand-new ICM. 
I've even tried that firing order, didn't work at all.


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

If your wiring is the same, I would check the coil very carefully, I have gone to purchase a coil pack from a junk yard and they were already cracked, make sure you check them out under good light.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

every factory coil pack I found was cracked. 9 out of 9. I finally found a blue one without motor craft logo, no cracks. I'm sure its a newer auto zone etc replacement for a factory cracked one.


----------



## bradlyryan (Nov 4, 2012)

i have a brand new ICM and coil.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

there are pics a long way back.


peeps say the later ones wire up diff, again, long ways back.


----------



## wolf1805 (Feb 18, 2013)

*yes it can be done*

I have put a 2000 ford windstar on my 95 jetta vr6 just to prove this it is compatable im using Omni spark vr6 wires factory with coil pack from windstar van sel 2000.


----------



## wolf1805 (Feb 18, 2013)

*ford coil swaps*

ok my newest swap is a 1997 ford explorer coil with ford expedition wires they work great and are long just like the vr6 factory wires expedition wires are 8mm motorcraft hi temp double wraped with these wires there is no need to cut ends or nothing just put them on .:thumbup:


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Changed plugs to Denso Iriduims 2 heat ranges colder and gaped them to .46. The car seems to like that a lot in the warmer weather. I would still love to find a way to test the actual change in voltage output from the stock Bosch unit to the Ford coil pack. Seems like there should be some way to measure that.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I scored a new Ford mustang coil on ebay last night for $21.99 SHIPPED!!!!!!! 
I am excited to try this. 
:thumbup:


----------



## SpeedGTI913 (Nov 18, 2012)

has anyone tried the GMS (Granatelli Motor Sports) coil pack? I've seen it on americanmuscle.com for the 05-10 mustangs. Says its a 60,000volt coil pack. This could be a step up if the wiring is the same. It looks almost the same as the older coil packs.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's a late style coilpack, you'll need custom wires. Still love my DUI coil, i'd strongly recommend that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Until someone tests the stock coil-packs output as well as the stock Ford units I would say that it is a total waste of money to spend 150 bucks on a GMS coil. An Accel coil will run 100 bucks new and is said to have a 10-15% increase in output over stock.



SpeedGTI913 said:


> has anyone tried the GMS (Granatelli Motor Sports) coil pack? I've seen it on americanmuscle.com for the 05-10 mustangs. Says its a 60,000volt coil pack. This could be a step up if the wiring is the same. It looks almost the same as the older coil packs.


----------



## audirick (Jul 24, 2013)

i so need to do this. need one ready to bolt up now . missfireing crap coil needs to go.


----------



## iammclovin804 (Jun 3, 2013)

For those saying to just buy an accel coil pack. They provide no power increase and fail much faster then the motorcraft part. Just go over to any mustang v6 forum and search for accel and they'll tell you. I had one fail after 4k miles, but mileage does vary.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

iammclovin804 said:


> For those saying to just buy an accel coil pack. They provide no power increase and fail much faster then the motorcraft part. Just go over to any mustang v6 forum and search for accel and they'll tell you. I had one fail after 4k miles, but mileage does vary.


Any input on the Screamin' Deamon from Summit?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Ultramagnus0001 said:


> Any input on the Screamin' Deamon from Summit?


I've had mine in for a week, DUI screamin' demon is an awesome coil, my newish beru was fine but was missing a lot on idle. since then the car idles smoother, sounds better boosts nicer.
go find a cracked vr6 coilpack and within 1.5hr you should be installed and happy


----------



## iammclovin804 (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty much all aftermarket coil packs for the ford v6 don't do anything and are of lesser quality then the motorcraft part. IDK if they're better then the oem vr6 coil pack because I haven't swapped mine out but it seems people like them. But as far as motorcraft vs accel vs screamin demon, motorcraft all the way. The rest are a waste of money.


----------



## Ultramagnus0001 (Jun 22, 2006)

iammclovin804 said:


> Pretty much all aftermarket coil packs for the ford v6 don't do anything and are of lesser quality then the motorcraft part. IDK if they're better then the oem vr6 coil pack because I haven't swapped mine out but it seems people like them. But as far as motorcraft vs accel vs screamin demon, motorcraft all the way. The rest are a waste of money.


I've been using the Screamin Deamon for months now and it gives a little more torque from my butt dyno because of the wider gap and the plugs are nice and tan, no more black soot. I was just wondering about the reliability, not being a smart ass. How do you know their reliability are not as good as Motorcraft?


----------



## iammclovin804 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultramagnus0001 said:


> I've been using the Screamin Deamon for months now and it gives a little more torque from my butt dyno because of the wider gap and the plugs are nice and tan, no more black soot. I was just wondering about the reliability, not being a smart ass. How do you know their reliability are not as good as Motorcraft?


As stated before I had an accel coil fail after 4k miles. The motorcraft one I replaced it with has been going strong for 17k miles so far. No noticeable difference between the two on my mustang. 
As far as the screamin demon, it's just tossed around the mustang forums as being the same as any other aftermarket coil pack.


----------



## rlowride (Jun 14, 2013)

checking in for later.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Subscribed


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I had the ford coil and plug and kept putting off this upgrade. Well this morning my car (97 passat Vr6) started misfiring randomly and then running fine over and over again. I got the car home and switched to the ford mustang 3.8 liter coil and it runs smoother than it has since I have owned it.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Did mine today. Also on a '97 Passat. I liked the aluminum block method of mounting so I went that route and did my own take on it...

1/2" x 1" at the front side like recommended, and 1/2" x 1/2" at the back notched for the ICM. I bought the aluminum flat bar on E-bay for around $8 shipped. All done with a dremel and a cheap drill press. Rounded the edges to match the ICM contours and drilled and tapped the inboard hole 6mm x 1.0.




























All mounted up.









And Running.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

*Tools needed for removal*

What sockets/wrenches do I need at the junkyard to pull a Ford CP off the motor? Usually I take vicegrips and a multi bit screwdriver.

'''...never mind, found it...'''"


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

I picked up a 2003 Taurus CP today.
At the wreckers I saw a blue coil on a mid 2000 Mustang. This coil did not have any label on it and the blue ignition wires had no name either. Does the blue refer to an aftermarket coil? Is it a good coil to grab or just stay Ford OEM?


----------



## sr71a (Jan 5, 2002)

*Vr6-ford coil pack*

*I finally converted my coil pack today.
the only difference I cut the spacer , to match the size of the Ford Explorer coil pack.
It looks ok.
the next step now are the wires. 
Is there a particular wire set such as from the Mustang V6 that would fit? What year ?
I am not sure I want to go to the trouble of removing the ends and exchanging with the Ford ones...
Here is the finished product. it is not in the car yet, my project car is on the works... 
As you can see I riveted a piece of aluminum on the top and bottom to keep the spacer together. You cant barely tell where I cut it . I removed about 1/2 inch of the spacer.











These nuts on the bottom is just to keep it all together before it be installed back in the car...











The piece I riveted on the bottom is larger as you can see on this pic..\*


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

This should work. I haven't found this in all the thread pages.

I plan to mount the Ford coil assy in the usual location but install the electronic module near the CAI where the hood temps are lower. I can't see a problem with extending the harness 2 feet using good quality wire and connectors.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsnub/10929143796/" title="Untitled by jonsnub, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/10929143796_be29890038.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsnub/10929390273/" title="Untitled by jonsnub, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3764/10929390273_0035b2ca1d.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonsnub/10929454726/" title="Untitled by jonsnub, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7402/10929454726_c53f7f5101.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>

Thanks for all the helpful info in this thread.


----------



## nonjingus (Apr 25, 2013)

I wanted to thank everyone for the help. Have the newer VW style boot ford coil on my vr6 turbo running great thanks to you all. I can't remember if this is covered, but if I was making my own MSD wires would this be the kit I should go with? 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-31179/overview/

I would search to see if this has been answered buy atm I am on my phone and and it's not that easy to do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

I suppose they would work, although like the original wires it would be a pain in the dick to get them out. 

I've been wanting to check if mustang wires would be long enough to be tucked under the mani for a cleaner look. I checked they ends and they definitely fit, length is the issue here. On the plus side, I'm pretty sure the selection of thicker aftermarket wires is insane for stangs, so it might be cheaper to go that way also.


----------



## Bregasta Osovina (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is my update with the ford coilpack. I bought the screaming demon coil from summit about 10 months ago made a spacer for it and installed it, didn't notice much of a difference in cars behavior. All was good until 2 days ago i started getting a misfire after the car warms up it would come and go until tonight, cylinder 1 and 6 no spark at all. The coilpack itself had less than 5k miles im very disappointed i will call summit tomorrow and see if they can warranty it out, if not im getting the LUGTRONIC bosh coilpack should of done that in first place


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

All of these coil pack mods are a waste of time for N/A motors, even the MSD ignition. For the money you will spend to get an extra 30,000 Volts to create a spark is useless, unless you're running a big turbo setup over 15 PSI and big injectors. Yes some turbo charged engines can handle the stock coil pack like nothing still. The more fuel and air you push in the engine to more spark you will need to ignite it and for it to burn properly. That's what you need those MSD coils for not for N/A motors. I would have spent that cash on a N/A motor for other mods, intake, exhaust, chip or flash tuning. The most you will notice with N/A cars with MSD Ignition Coils setup is a smoother idle and a bit quicker throttle reaction but it's not more bang for your buck!!!


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

You're missing the point, this mod is basically free if your coilpack is dead (which it often is). You get a more reliable unit and more spark for less $$$. I'd hardly call that terrible value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr71a (Jan 5, 2002)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> All of these coil pack mods are a waste of time for N/A motors, QUOTE]
> *
> Waste of time ? I spent $20 dollars to do this mode , or should I have paid $300 for OEM that would die in 12 months ? common sense mate !*


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Common sense is keeping your car the way it's supposed to be not cutting and pasting wires. And then when your car lights on fire while you're out and about you're going to ask yourself: "Why me?"
Being cheap doesn't get you anywhere. If you buy a OEM coil pack and after 12 months it's dead then there is something wrong with your car's wiring. I'm still running on my original German coil packs for 12-13 years now and never had a problem. I've been through 2 sets of sparkplug wires on the same coil pack so there is some common sense for ya again!!
Cheers because it's Friday and I'm going to Chili's to hang out with my peeps!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Most of our wire sets are available in different colors, typically we stock red and black.
> Please tell us what color wires you want through paypal or a follow up email/ phone call.
> 
> We have wire sets for EDIS and Windstar/Mustang coil pack applications.
> ...


None of those links worked for me


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Common sense is keeping your car the way it's supposed to be not cutting and pasting wires. And then when your car lights on fire while you're out and about you're going to ask yourself: "Why me?"
> Being cheap doesn't get you anywhere. If you buy a OEM coil pack and after 12 months it's dead then there is something wrong with your car's wiring. I'm still running on my original German coil packs for 12-13 years now and never had a problem. I've been through 2 sets of sparkplug wires on the same coil pack so there is some common sense for ya again!!
> Cheers because it's Friday and I'm going to Chili's to hang out with my peeps!!:beer::beer::beer:


That why you didn't keep your car original with a different gearbox??:screwy:

I did this.mod to make my car drive again for $20 vs $300 for a new coil. Mine was cracked and jumping spark, nothing to do with wiring. Besides if you do this correctly you can easily go back to stock if you wanted.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

vdubjim said:


> That why you didn't keep your car original with a different gearbox??:screwy:
> 
> I did this.mod to make my car drive again for $20 vs $300 for a new coil. Mine was cracked and jumping spark, nothing to do with wiring. Besides if you do this correctly you can easily go back to stock if you wanted.


The car with the swapped tranny first of all was a project Sunday Racer Car, secondly when I bought it the 020 Tranny was blown and I couldn't find a replacement so I got one from a 1.8 GL and took the clutch plate, pressure plate and flywheel of the 1.8 engine and mated them to the 2.0 engine. That car was for trashing on weekends. If I could have sourced an original 020 tranny for the 2.0 I would have done it. Furthermore that gearbox from the 1.8 was deadly because the MK3 GTI's 020 tranny is a close-ratio 5 speed gearbox while the tranny from a 1.8 GL is not so my car had longer gears and higher top speed!! Basically I had the fastest 2.0 GTI on the island running on 94 octane fuel and normally aspirated.
I have owned 2 GTI MK4 VR6's and I never ever had a problem with cracked coil packs, so I'm either lucky or there is something I do with my car that you guys don't or vice versa. And my last point why spend $300.00 on a OEM coil pack while on eBay they are going for way less ($75-$150) with warranty, regardless of them being OEM or aftermarket.
I just don't think it's worth going through all of that hassle to modify a Fix Or Repair Daily coil pack on a VW. That's like going to a strip club without any money:screwy:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

No offense but I've come to realize that there are some folks here that like to play cheap with their cars. Sorry for being different but I'm not being like that at all with mines. To each man his own. Cheers!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

vdubjim said:


> That why you didn't keep your car original with a different gearbox??:screwy:
> 
> I did this.mod to make my car drive again for $20 vs $300 for a new coil. Mine was cracked and jumping spark, nothing to do with wiring. Besides if you do this correctly you can easily go back to stock if you wanted.


I can see that you're from the O.K. Corral, how's the weather there lately?
Thought you was from JAC?


----------



## Americanzer0 (Nov 7, 2007)

I converted mine a couple of years ago, performance Ford Windstar style coil-pack on stock wires with 0.060 re-gapped plugs.... I saw a slight increase in fuel economy, a slight increase in throttle response, and prior to development of an intermittent vacuum leak from hell, a much smoother idle... I positioned the coil-pack as to retain the stock firing order configuration so if I ever bring it to a shop they can't **** it up...


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

whelp its been fun! 
tired of this spam in my inbox every 3 days.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good luck with the upcoming fireworks display and the best news is it only costs $20 to see this amazing show!!
Step right up folks get your tickets right here at the Vortex, sit back and relax while having some delicious popcorn and watch it burn baby burn!!opcorn:ic:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> *Most of our wire sets are available in different colors, typically we stock red and black.*
> Please tell us what color wires you want through paypal or a follow up email/ phone call.
> 
> We have wire sets for EDIS and Windstar/Mustang coil pack applications.
> ...



opcorn::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Good luck with the upcoming fireworks display and the best news is it only costs $20 to see this amazing show!!
> Step right up folks get your tickets right here at the Vortex, sit back and relax while having some delicious popcorn and watch it burn baby burn!!opcorn:ic:


...you're trying too hard...


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Boost112 said:


> ...you're trying too hard...


LOL...but it is amusing watching people show how much they care about peoples well bei.....er I mean force an opinion.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rapid Decompression said:


> LOL...but it is amusing watching people show how much they care about peoples well bei.....er I mean force an opinion.


Hahaha!! I don't try hard to educate others with facts. I try hard to convince with my sentiments!!
After all I may be special because everyone here has had one reason or another to justify that the OEM coil packs are no good and that a Ford one is much better.

Here's today's lesson for y'all:

The main reason why your coil packs are failing is because you wait too long to replace your valve cover seal. The moment you start seeing visual traces of oil sweat around the top part of your cylinder head , change that seal a.s.a.p. Oil and coil packs don't agree, especially HOT oil.
I never had a problem with my coil pack up to this day because I was alert with my valve cover seal and anytime I wanted to fiddle around the sparkplug wire leads I always did it with a cold engine not when it's HOT or still cooling off.

Hope you guys enjoyed today's lesson and look out for another session of fun filled learning very soon.

:laugh:eace:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> opcorn::beer::laugh:eace::bs:


So whats wrong with ford coil packs?


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing is wrong with Ford Coil Packs. What's wrong is they don't belong on a VW wether it's fitted accordingly, that's a choice for each person to make for themselves.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Nothing is wrong with Ford Coil Packs. What's wrong is they don't belong on a VW wether it's fitted accordingly, that's a choice for each person to make for themselves.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


...why not if fitted accordingly?


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Nothing is wrong with Ford Coil Packs. What's wrong is they don't belong on a VW wether it's fitted accordingly, that's a choice for each person to make for themselves.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

brian500 said:


>


...well just take the piss out of it for me why dont ya LOL


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rapid Decompression said:


> ...well just take the piss out of it for me why dont ya LOL


Yeah. Well Ford and VW had a union once upon a time. that engine is from the Ford Galaxy European Model.
Point is VW coil packs are built to last a lifetime. Why others keep getting misfires and other issues with their coil packs forcing them to take he cheap way out is because of neglecting to replace the valve cover seal. Once hot oil gets around your coil pack she's bound to be doomed. I own a 2001 GTI GLX and I'm still running on the original coil pack. No misfires, no issues, no need to replace with cheap Ford Coil Packs.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^^^^ Buddy this is why a lot people can go down this road. Not everyone has deep pockets. So to the person that does not have the funds this coil pack will benefit the person that is on a budget. "Milk for the kids or oem coilpack" what do you think the answer will be?


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

brian500 said:


> ^^^^^^ Buddy this is why a lot people can go down this road. Not everyone has deep pockets. So to the person that does not have the funds this coil pack will benefit the person that is on a budget. "Milk for the kids or oem coilpack" what do you think the answer will be?


Yeah yeah. If funds was really an issue then drive a Honda or a Toyota man, VW's, Audi's, BMW's should be then left in the used car sales parking lot then.
As for financial priorities, jack a carton of milk from the grocery store and buy an OEM Coil pack while you're at it. That's my call!!!


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

"As for financial priorities, jack a carton of milk from the grocery store and buy an OEM Coil pack while you're at it. That's my call!!![/QUOTE]"

Ok great. Stop ruining the thread and move on.


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

This thread has strayed so far from what it was created to be. Even if you don't support peoples decision to do certain things to their cars, so be it. The point has been made. We get it, you don't agree. I admit I did the ford coil pack. I love it, I get better mileage, throttle response and a smoother idle. I don't care if you wouldn't do it, I don't care if you think it's dumb. I like it and that's really all that matters. This thread helped me do it and I appreciate those who actually had insightful information. But I can't listen to the nonsensical rambling as of late. I can't be the only one.....am I?

KCCO


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

HRC750f said:


> I appreciate those who actually had insightful information. But I can't listen to the nonsensical rambling as of late. I can't be the only one.....am I?
> 
> KCCO



Rick, don't feel special. There is nothing unique going on in this thread as far as his posts are concerned. If you read his other post across other threads they are all equally useless.
I think the consensus is, ignore until his presence dwindles.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

HRC750f said:


> This thread has strayed so far from what it was created to be. Even if you don't support peoples decision to do certain things to their cars, so be it. The point has been made. We get it, you don't agree. I admit I did the ford coil pack. I love it, I get better mileage, throttle response and a smoother idle. I don't care if you wouldn't do it, I don't care if you think it's dumb. I like it and that's really all that matters. This thread helped me do it and I appreciate those who actually had insightful information. But I can't listen to the nonsensical rambling as of late. I can't be the only one.....am I?
> 
> KCCO


Happy for you that it worked wonders for you and that also you're not alone. That means you're definitely not special!!


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Rick, don't feel special. There is nothing unique going on in this thread as far as his posts are concerned. If you read his other post across other threads they are all equally useless.
> I think the consensus is, ignore until his presence dwindles.


Hey what's up? How's the Mk3 running? I think mine will be leaving me in the next couple weeks

KCCO


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Most of our wire sets are available in different colors, typically we stock red and black.*
Please tell us what color wires you want through paypal or a follow up email/ phone call.

We have wire sets for EDIS and Windstar/Mustang coil pack applications.

Wire set with tool for EDIS coil packs.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=834&product_code=56-1148-EDIS.RED

Wire set without tool for EDIS coil packs.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=833&product_code=56-1148-EDIS.32Z


For OEM VW coil packs or upgraded Windstar/Mustang coil packs.

8mm wire set.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=55&product_code=56-1148-8MM

7mm OE replacement wire set (compatible with distributor models too).
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=652&product_code=357998031A

Mk4 7mm OE replacement wire set.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=166&product_code=ZVW311002


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> "
> 
> Ok great. Stop ruining the thread and move on.


I'm sorry Sir, but I don't take orders. This is not the military, it's a public forum where everyone has the right and freedom to express their opinions the last time I checked.[/QUOTE]





Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Yeah yeah. If funds was really an issue then drive a Honda or a Toyota man, VW's, Audi's, BMW's should be then left in the used car sales parking lot then.
> As for financial priorities, jack a carton of milk from the grocery store and buy an OEM Coil pack while you're at it. That's my call!!!





Boogie_manVR6 said:


> :facepalm:





Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Happy for you that it worked wonders for you and that also you're not alone. That means you're definitely not special!!















HRC750f said:


> This thread has strayed so far from what it was created to be. Even if you don't support peoples decision to do certain things to their cars, so be it. The point has been made. We get it, you don't agree. I admit I did the ford coil pack. I love it, I get better mileage, throttle response and a smoother idle. I don't care if you wouldn't do it, I don't care if you think it's dumb. I like it and that's really all that matters. This thread helped me do it and I appreciate those who actually had insightful information. But I can't listen to the nonsensical rambling as of late. I can't be the only one.....am I?
> 
> KCCO


No..you are not alone. He does not have a single point..just the will to disrupt the thread. And although this is not a military forum..this is still forum with rules. Willfully flag and protect the direction of this thread. Trolls have no been lasting long on here lately.


----------



## jwel (Jan 17, 2014)

OK, tried the epoxy coil pack fix without any change to the problem, thinking about trying this out. I've read through the thread, this is what I get so far, please correct anything I got wrong: 

-some versions of the Ford coil pack can be used with the stock wire set. 
-best to get the Ford Motorcraft part.
-need the Ford plug to solder onto spade connectors at the side of the coil pack; must get separately if buying just the pack.
-necessary to cut down the spacer because otherwise the wires won't reach the slightly deeper pack(?)
-might be necessary to re-gap spark plugs(?). (Problem, because don't have tools.)

Thanks.


----------



## jwel (Jan 17, 2014)

Found a Windstar/Taurus coilpack as shown in post #10, #592, etc. Easiest way to mount this for someone without a machine shop?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

jwel said:


> Found a Windstar/Taurus coilpack as shown in post #10, #592, etc. Easiest way to mount this for someone without a machine shop?


Seems you gottta be creative. I was considering having a run of brackets made if there was enough people interested.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

The replacement coil packs are very affordable on eBay. This is for those who feel that they would have to spend $300.00 for a replacement.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230867552405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

eace:


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

jwel said:


> OK, tried the epoxy coil pack fix without any change to the problem, thinking about trying this out. I've read through the thread, this is what I get so far, please correct anything I got wrong:
> 
> -some versions of the Ford coil pack can be used with the stock wire set.
> -best to get the Ford Motorcraft part.
> ...


That's about right. I have the coil pack that uses the OEM wire ends and love it. I didn't cut the spacer down and they reach fine. It's close but they fit. Even with the engine plastics. 

KCCO


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> The replacement coil packs are very affordable on eBay. This is for those who feel that they would have to spend $300.00 for a replacement.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230867552405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> eace:


Right. Ebay is a reliable source for quality parts. What a joke :thumbdown:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Johnny5555 said:


> Right. Ebay is a reliable source for quality parts. What a joke :thumbdown:


Yes it is, oh yeah I forgot....You can get the Fix Or Repair Daily coil packs on eBay as well.
Happy hunting!!:laugh:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm very curious to hear some dyno results by swapping a OEM coil pack for a Fix Or Repair Daily one.
Just curious if the numbers that will show are worth the hassle to do this or if it's just for a better mileage and throttle response.
I want proof in dyno figures not theoretical talk. If you all are out to chastise me do it in a very official way, other to that it's just pure :bs:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

As stated before..I dont think cost is so much the factor, as is finding a better coil pack. People are able to achieve a larger and more stable firing gaps, even more so with the high output setups. . Numbers that were unachievable on the OEM coil pack. 



Boogie_manVR6 said:


> I'm very curious to hear some dyno results by swapping a OEM coil pack for a Fix Or Repair Daily one.
> Just curious if the numbers that will show are worth the hassle to do this or if it's just for a better mileage and throttle response.
> I want proof in dyno figures not theoretical talk. If you all are out to chastise me do it in a very official way, other to that it's just pure :bs:




Boogie no one is out to chastise you so much as people willing to flag you for your disruptive comments against what this threads intent is. As much as you are calling people out for proof..you have no proof regarding the OEM is any better. Many are documenting their findings, and that is proof enough for many, more than what you have supplied. I dont know what "dyno" proof you want considering it is not done so much for peak power, but more reliable power. If that is not proof enough for you..thats fine too. But this thread is for people swapping the coil pack to ford units. It does not sound like you even belong on this thread..kinda going into a air ride thread and challenging others on their use of air ride. Looks like the mods were nice enough to remove some of your repetitive tail chasing rebuttal already..no one likes a troll . And looks like you have nothing more or different to add to the information base.


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Yes it is, oh yeah I forgot....You can get the Fix Or Repair Daily coil packs on eBay as well.
> Happy hunting!!:laugh:[
> Id like to thank you for your predictable response. Your attitude towards this thread is similar to the way people use to react when someone said the earth was round...


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rapid Decompression said:


> As stated before..I dont think cost is so much the factor, as is finding a better coil pack. People are able to achieve a larger and more stable firing gaps, even more so with the high output setups. . Numbers that were unachievable on the OEM coil pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## jwel (Jan 17, 2014)

Personally I love this kind of ingenuity. People understand what the part does, how it's supposed to work, and they find a way to make a better part (and save some cash  ). What's not to like.


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Please define reliable power.
So you're saying that VW makes a car with components that cannot live up to the expectations of their customers. WOW!! What a way to go.
So OEM VW Coil Packs aren't any good....period.
Guess I'll have to send a letter to VW AG in Wolfsburg, Germany to let them know that their American and Canadian customers prefer FORD parts in their VW's so do some changes on the assembly lines to please this huge customer base. You guys sound worse that retards that are on medication...seriously!!
I have all rights to ask for proof that this mod is worthwhile doing because this is misleading people to do something that isn't necessary. Is someone getting a cut from Ford or Motorcraft for every person that buys a coil pack and puts in their VW?


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well they will most likely laugh at you. Go ahead and give them a call anyway and ask them why all VW's have electrical problems.
Just picked up my Ford coil and and a new set of Japanese plugs, hope my VW doesn't have an allergic reaction to non German parts. Oh wait Half the parts in a jetta aren't German.:facepalm:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Johnny5555 said:


> Well they will most likely laugh at you. Go ahead and give them a call anyway and ask them why all VW's have electrical problems.
> Just picked up my Ford coil and and a new set of Japanese plugs, hope my VW doesn't have an allergic reaction to non German parts. Oh wait Half the parts in a jetta aren't German.:facepalm:


Well to tell you the truth I have to laugh myself and I still know why.
Good for you. Hope your new toil makes you happy.:laugh:


----------



## HRC750f (Oct 18, 2005)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> Well to tell you the truth I have to laugh myself and I still know why.
> Good for you. Hope your new *toil *makes you happy.:laugh:


I'm sure his new TOIL will suck, but his new coil will probably work just fine.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

How some people dont have their account banned is beyond me...


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rapid Decompression said:


> How some people dont have their account banned is beyond me...



:facepalm:


----------



## 2005ra (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to lazy to check the p/n for the ford/ motorcart pig tail is wpt-1339. .I just picked one up. Got the Davis screamin demon coil on order and new wires . They should he here some time this week. Doing this project this weekend along with valve cover gasket.


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2011)

oldskoolracer said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i661.photobucket.com/albums/uu337/smkon420/0043.jpg" BORDER="0"> Ford coil installed on my passat... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0">


Who's wire set is this and what size wire?


----------



## sr71a (Jan 5, 2002)

*EIDS coil Conversion*

My question on this conversion, when connecting the wires to the Ford coil, should I follow the firing order from VW coil or from the Ford Coil ? I am just not sure which one.
the cylinder numbers on the Ford Coil is different from the VW Coil.
*
Below is the VR6 Coil*





















*Below is the EIDS coil from Ford.*


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2011)

Your question is on the first page last thread by leogetz. It gets answered on the second page first thread.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Any benefit on doing this beside price factor?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

A267MM said:


> Any benefit on doing this beside price factor?



..people are able to run larger plug gap with forced induction. Seems to make a more reliable spark


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

Any proven dyno numbers vs stock ones I 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

People who want to save money by buying a better coilpack don't necessarily have money to buy the dyno time. 

A before / after on a turbo car would be great though.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I may bring a stock coilpack with me to the dyno in a couple weeks. The car definitely is smoother on tip in but overall benefit other then advertised spark output is probably negligible. The idle smooths out on a gap larger than .028 even with the stock coilpack. My car loved .032, so all of those claims of smoother idle I think are not from the coil pack itself but from the combo of larger gap and coil combination. The turbo blew up 2 days later so I havent found out if MPG claims of increase are true yet..


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> I may bring a stock coilpack with me to the dyno in a couple weeks. The car definitely is smoother on tip in but overall benefit other then advertised spark output is probably negligible. The idle smooths out on a gap larger than .028 even with the stock coilpack. My car loved .032, so all of those claims of smoother idle I think are not from the coil pack itself but from the combo of larger gap and coil combination. The turbo blew up 2 days later so I havent found out if MPG claims of increase are true yet..


Now we're talking.
Like I said previously, proof with dyno sheets will be the ultimate guide to let everyone know that I was right all along.
I'm curious to see the resultsopcorn:


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Johnny P said:


> Who's wire set is this and what size wire?


My car, NGK wire set p/n 57148, and I believe they were 8mm.... Been a few years since I owned that car though.... The coil ends are stock Ford ends i re-used off an old set of wires and cleaned with some armor all lol. :thumbup:


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine was done just because, and as stated, if done right, its all plug-n-play and can be reversed in very little time! While the simple ones that have no clue on how things work are to scared to move outside the box... A VW coil is $$$ just because of application, just like every part for every damn euro car out there... Does it make the parts better? Absolutely not, just more "exlusive"... Then the comments of being pointless on N/A is bullsh**... What you meant to say is a stock tuned, fuel injected N/A engine wich the computer will keep everything in check and you dont NEED the extra spark or duration.... But increase compression, change cam profiles, and get into some wild A/F trims and you will see a HUGE benefit from having the extra spark available...

If you dont agree with, or want to do a specific mod, keep youself away from the thread and youll save yourself the frustration of disagreeing with everyone else. Go back to your keep it all OEM and enjoy yourself thinking that the dealer knows best and good luck on your way.... The rest of us will continue to try something new and move on with the rest of the world.... :beer:


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

VR6 in a Ford Mustang? Now that would be SICK! Id have to use the Ford Windstar coil pack though, keep with the OEM theme and all. All though the Ford Mustang coil seems to fit better.


----------



## RoseBud68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well my coil pack finally took a dump. Had the Ford coil pack for some time now and in it went. Real easy mod. Thanks to all that contribute to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

oldskoolracer said:


> Mine was done just because, and as stated, if done right, its all plug-n-play and can be reversed in very little time! While the simple ones that have no clue on how things work are to scared to move outside the box... A VW coil is $$$ just because of application, just like every part for every damn euro car out there... Does it make the parts better? Absolutely not, just more "exlusive"... Then the comments of being pointless on N/A is bullsh**... What you meant to say is a stock tuned, fuel injected N/A engine wich the computer will keep everything in check and you dont NEED the extra spark or duration.... But increase compression, change cam profiles, and get into some wild A/F trims and you will see a HUGE benefit from having the extra spark available...
> 
> If you dont agree with, or want to do a specific mod, keep youself away from the thread and youll save yourself the frustration of disagreeing with everyone else. Go back to your keep it all OEM and enjoy yourself thinking that the dealer knows best and good luck on your way.... The rest of us will continue to try something new and move on with the rest of the world.... :beer:


I still don't agree and I believe I have the right and freedom to express my opinion, and whether it is pointless or not to others that's also their opinion as well.
The problem isn't coil packs failing....The problem is owning a car that demands expensive parts but not being able to afford to maintain it accordingly and the end result is joey-mods and odd fitments being done to good cars.
I would like to see proof that a Ford Coil Pack can produce a bigger spark than an OEM VW Coil Pack because if it was so then I think MSD would be out of business today.
Waiting on proof and not hot air!!!


----------



## sr71a (Jan 5, 2002)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> I still don't agree and I believe I have the right and freedom to express my opinion, and whether it is pointless or not to others that's also their opinion as well.
> The problem isn't coil packs failing....The problem is owning a car that demands expensive parts but not being able to afford to maintain it accordingly and the end result is joey-mods and odd fitments being done to good cars.


I do respect you opinion. You are 100% correct. You can and should express your opinion. 
Now going back to the coil issue.
If you don't do your own work, maintaining any car is expensive. Shops charge minimum of $80 an hour .
If the Ford coil is better or not, I spent $15 on a Ford Coil at the local yard. 
I have never had a problem. Before I spent $250 on a OEM coil, it went bad one year later.


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

Boogie_manVR6 said:


> I still don't agree and I believe I have the right and freedom to express my opinion, and whether it is pointless or not to others that's also their opinion as well.
> The problem isn't coil packs failing....The problem is owning a car that demands expensive parts but not being able to afford to maintain it accordingly and the end result is joey-mods and odd fitments being done to good cars.
> I would like to see proof that a Ford Coil Pack can produce a bigger spark than an OEM VW Coil Pack because if it was so then I think MSD would be out of business today.
> Waiting on proof and not hot air!!!


 Lets set VW aside all together... Simply swapping any coil into any car wont really give you more spark. What you need is a driver that will push the coil harder to give more spark and a different duration. Doesnt matter if its points, electronic, HEI, CDI, waste-spark etc... Its all a matter of the components driving the coil and not completely the coil itself... However due to the different styles and number of windings, heat dissipation, etc from one coil to the next, performance gains CAN be achieved by a better designed coil... (If your not catching this, IM agreeing with you that there may be no performance gains) I have an old plymouth with a home-built ignition too, but unlike this mod there was dyno proof as well as digital scope proof of spark and duration... It consist of a GM HEI module, a Ford TFI coil, Accel wires, and the original Chrysler magnetic dizzy. That combination was a HUGE difference over the original and definately dont need a dyno to prove it to me. Just starting it and the way it drives is night and day difference...!

I agree with everyone wanting, and being entitled to their opinions, I also dont blame you for not wanting to believe something without proof, Im usually the same way. The price wasnt an issue for me (and probably the same for alot of others here), I had actually just bought a brand new OE style coil for it because the one on it had cracked epoxy and 2 dead towers... The swap was because I was bored and wanted to tinker with something. (Same reason for my cold air intake, SAI pump delete, lowered suspension, loud ass stereo, etc...) No dyno proof, but I did notice I could open the gap up more without a misfire. Also had the availability of running actual performance coils like MSD or Accel, wich would even further increase the AVAILABILITY of extra spark, but thats about as far as that goes...

The comment of MSD doesnt make much sense... Not only MSD, but Mallory, Accel, Pertronix, and several others offer not only higher output coils but a variety of drivers to run those coils to their max potential... So I dont see how they would ever go out of business because one OEM company had a better part manufacture than the next. These companies will continue to do what they do now, continue to design and improve upon OEM units, as well as design different ignition controllers for these new systems...


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

I pulled some aftermarket 8mm wires from an F150 at the junk yard the other day in hopes that they would be long enough to fit under the intake manifold. They are not. It appears that longitudinal V6s from that era will all have wires that are too short.

On a related note, I have two used coilpack pigtails from that same junkyard trip if anybody wants em.


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

I think my dui failed. Cylinders 2 and 5 are not sparking. Got an older ford coil pack with the oval harness. This places the icm harness and the oval plug on the same side. My wires are white, yellow/red, yellow/white, yellow/black. Plugged it in and still have no spark on 2 and 5. Can you guys verify mywiring is correct from plug to icm?


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Your middle 2 wires are swapped, they should all go straight across.


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

bumpin this ISH back up!

I'm a simple guy and would rather buy and OEM coil and bolt that right in instead of doing the extra leg work with the Ford coil pack which I think is pretty awesome. I've had my coil on my vr6t since I got my car new in 2001. I think it's about done, it doesn't really drive smooth and I have a hard time getting to turn over after sitting for a couple hours. Did VW update their coil packs? Looking at the pictures they have, my coil does not have that gel look on the tower side. Does that mean these coils are better and will last longer? :beer:


----------



## sooslow (Oct 7, 2012)

HRC750f said:


> That's about right. I have the coil pack that uses the OEM wire ends and love it. I didn't cut the spacer down and they reach fine. It's close but they fit. Even with the engine plastics.
> 
> KCCO


Even the wire for number 6 fits properly? I just ordered the newer style Motorcraft OE part from Rock Auto today and was thinking about how I would rather not cut the heat sink. I was planning on just buying a cylinder 5 wire for the extra length if it was going to be an issue.


----------



## uroslut (Nov 25, 2003)

Having problems with this. Car is a 1997 VR6 golf
Wired it up to a Used Motorcraft 5F2E-12029-AB using the later wiring diagram in this thread and placed the plug on the same side as the ICM connector
basically used a straight across wiring from left to right for plug to icm.

Car runs horrible. 

Misfire on 3/4/6 cyl and hardly idles. Used a OBD2 reader to reset the codes and nothing changed(actually ran worse after clearing)

Tried a new Ford coil pack and same thing happens

Have not replaced plugs nor wires. 

I think I have it wired incorecctly still? I've tried 3 different wiring methods now without any improvements.

Help....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

uroslut said:


> Having problems with this. Car is a 1997 VR6 golf
> Wired it up to a Used Motorcraft 5F2E-12029-AB
> 
> I think I have it wired incorecctly still? I've tried 3 different wiring methods now without any improvements.
> ...


Start by posting a pic of your setup (coilpack & ICM combo). Include a view of the wiring to the plugs too.


----------



## uroslut (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is how it's wired now:











and the way it would sit when attached to the Coil










Any help is greatly appreciated, the actual VW coil had a terminal actually break off of the pack...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You have it wired correctly. Check for the obvious - eg spade connectors not mating to ICM securely.
I wanted to see the wiring from the coil to the spark plugs also. 
Do you have another coil (preferably stock, even the damaged one will help in this simple trouble shooting if you repair that one broken terminal) that you can quickly swap in to verify that the issue is purely coil or ICM related (ie not wire or other electrically induced issue).


----------



## uroslut (Nov 25, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You have it wired correctly. Check for the obvious - eg spade connectors not mating to ICM securely.
> I wanted to see the wiring from the coil to the spark plugs also.
> Do you have another coil (preferably stock, even the damaged one will help in this simple trouble shooting if you repair that one broken terminal) that you can quickly swap in to verify that the issue is purely coil or ICM related (ie not wire or other electrically induced issue).


I used the exact fire order that the VW pack used, basicall front back on top, rear bank on bottom.
The wire connector is soddered in place under teh shrink wrap to eliminate any connection problems(I hope).
I've got 2 for coils that I've swapped in/out and both operate the same in the car. it is possible that it's the ICM thats bad, or even a Bad set of wires as they look like they've never been changed.
Still have the old VW coil that I kind of fixed up a bit, it was the middle terminal that broke:









I attempted to just push it back in and glued it back in place so not sure how effrctive it will be but will likely be better then currently running.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Using the OEM coilpack would eliminate ICM, Coilpack and home-made wiring harness... and if the car functions normally would also eliminate sparkplug wiring, that is why I wanted you to try the OEM coilpack. If that is not possible you could be looking at a shot ICM.


----------



## uroslut (Nov 25, 2003)

Thought I should update this, replaced the ICM and the car runs like new again, well maybe not new but does run wel and idles smooth, acceleration is smooth too.

Now it's blowing some blue/white smoke but thats another issue. lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> If that is not possible you could be looking at a shot ICM.





uroslut said:


> Thought I should update this, replaced the ICM and the car runs like new again


:thumbup:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

If anyone needs help, or one of these setups, let me know. I have one that needs to go.


----------



## ssaunders (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, looking at doing this mod and can't find the connector wpt1009 (newer coil) in the UK can anyone point me in the right direction?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

*1999 Eurovan VR6 (AES) successfully modified*

Using some of the tips, tricks, and instructions from this lengthy thread, I have successfully upgraded the ignition in my Eurovan MV.

I used the following parts from RockAuto.com

2003 Ford Mustang 3.8 V6 coilpack. 
Part # DG532

2003 Form Mustang Harness
Part # WPT1009

I bought a stick of aluminum at the local hardware store (1/4" X 1.5" X 48") and a 36" long piece of 1/2" diameter aluminum tube. In the Eurovan things are kind of cramped on the coilpack side of the engine, so I chose to lower the Ford coilpack to maintain stock height. I stacked 2 pieces of aluminum to create a 1/2" block that I drilled and tapped (6.0mm x 1.0) for the "third" hole. I used 1/2" pieces of the tube to create spacers for the 2 holes that line up with the stock coilpack mounts.

I bought some shorter bolts to reattached the new coil to the cylinder head, and used some washers to get it all dialed in.

I did not have it wired correctly to keep the stock firing order intact when I took pictures and installed the unit. I could not start the van, and it made some angry noises, but no check engine light...??? I went back to this thread and found the picture of the DUI unit that has the correct wiring for stock output, now it starts right up no fuss. 

YES! Throttle response is noticeably better. Time will tell if I get any more MPG's, hopefully I do.

My OEM replacement coil lasted about 4 years. One cracked/chipped tower on #6, and a large crack appeared between #2 and #5. I was getting misfires when the engine got hot, and running really poorly. It felt like 4 cylinders instead of 6.

Last night when I got it all buttoned up I took a test run west up I-70 to the Gennesee exit. I had the a/c blasting, and was pulling 70 MPH all the way. I have never been able to do that before. 

Finally, pictures!

old coil...








VW base








modded base








spacer test
















comparison








installed








Cheers!

Andy Y.
Lakewood, CO


----------



## RoseBud68 (Dec 13, 2012)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com



:sly:


----------



## interex2050 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Plug free install. Accel EDIS coil pack*

Going through another round of ignition woes, this time going with the MSD setup.
While going through the motions I found these photos; this is a "fix" that I had done about 5 years ago. This setup was a little different so I figured I would throw it up on here.
It worked great, until the RF shields began to disintegrate (which actually has been my biggest issue with the ignition setup).
If I remember correctly, this did not get fixed due to smog coming up (not enough time to order some quality wires and modify for EDIS use).









Connections in question









Accel EDIS coil pack









A little bit of cutting/filing to open up the mount to accept the new coils









Precision engineering drawings for adaptor plate









Arts and crafts









Bracket holding coil to mount









For this installation I wanted to preserve as much of the original hardware, so a bit of cutting is required to streamline the plug









Straight forward wiring scheme, 1:1









Wiring hidden up by the original snap cover, required a little bit of trimming. In order to prevent potential issues with moisture, the little cavity may be potted.









Coil pack installed









Another installed view









Finished Product









There is just enough room to kind of get in there and remove and install the leads

Hope that was somewhat useful.


----------



## WhatIsRust (Sep 16, 2014)

This is a good mod, I have over 4k miles on mine and no problems whatsoever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## RoseBud68 (Dec 13, 2012)

WhatIsRust said:


> This is a good mod, I have over 4k miles on mine and no problems whatsoever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great Mod, Over 6K with no issues. Plugs gaped at 40 and filling good.


----------



## Tsiqara (Mar 26, 2012)

Lithe said:


> Using some of the tips, tricks, and instructions from this lengthy thread, I have successfully upgraded the ignition in my Eurovan MV.
> 
> I used the following parts from RockAuto.com
> 
> ...



Couple questions regarding this build. My coil pack gone bad this week, so i want to put Cheap and reliable Coil Pack solution in my car. (I have read through posts and found this recent solution).

1) Do stock (Mk4 Wire Plugs) fit directly on this Ford Coil's Towers ?
2) What about power output of the coil? Is it close to OEM Coil ? Do i need something here ? Will this have effect on performance or lifetime of Ignition Wires or spark plugs ?
3) Do i need to GAP spark Plugs with this setup ? 0_o
4) How to wire ECM with Coil (Cant's find this "DUI unit")

Thank You.

EDIT:

5) DG532 Part Number is for "1F2U-12029-AC" Ford Coil Pack, but i have found 5F2E-12029-AA, which is absolutely the same looking coil pack used for Ford, cant find the difference between this two, will this work as well ("5F2E-12029-AA" is cheaper) ?


----------



## Tsiqara (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello again.

Help needed plz 

I did the conversion mentioned in above post, bought 5F2E-12029-AA Ford CoilPack, bought VW OEM NGK new Plugs, Wired up everything, turned over car, it ran straight away, all seemd fine.

When i took it for a ride i noticed it was rough, and when i reved it and pushed gas pedal on the road it ran but like at 20% power loss, then i mentioned it was backfiring.

I then stopped and just reved the car, black smoke from behind, gas smell and sound of fuel not burning from behind (bogging), pulled out new plugs and 4 of them were black and 2 of them white, put old plugs back i , still same.

What could be a cause ? bad ICM ? or wrong coil pack ?  Iddle seems fine, maybe not very calm, with a little bit vibration but im kinda used to it, but car lost power an backfires and smokes with fuel.

Please help


----------



## Tsiqara (Mar 26, 2012)

Follow Up on last TWO posts up there:

I have fixed the problem with backfiring, it was stupid TPS wiring harness, Stupid OBD1 never tells problems of the car if they are not obvious. It had bad contact so it didn't throw error code but didn't work either -_-

Anyhow here are my own answers on my own questions:


1) Do stock (Mk4 Wire Plugs) fit directly on this Ford Coil's Towers ?
- Yes they do fit directly (A bit tighter tho)
2) What about power output of the coil? Is it close to OEM Coil ? Do i need something here ? Will this have effect on performance or lifetime of Ignition Wires or spark plugs ?
- As what i have read here, power output is much more that stock but it works briliantly so dont bother i guess.
3) Do i need to GAP spark Plugs with this setup ? 0_o
- No you do not have to GAP anything unless you run Supercharged or seeking a bigger spark for some reason, so NGK BRK5EKU standard gap is totally fine here
4) How to wire ECM with Coil (Cant's find this "DUI unit")
- As it was mentioned above (DUI Picture)









5) DG532 Part Number is for "1F2U-12029-AC" Ford Coil Pack, but i have found 5F2E-12029-AA, which is absolutely the same looking coil pack used for Ford, cant find the difference between this two, will this work as well ("5F2E-12029-AA" is cheaper) ?
- Yes it worked (5F2E-12029-AA), don't know the difference tho but there are like 3-4 different part number coilpacks that look exactly same and seem to be working on VW.


Cheers ! Hope it's help full for someone out there


----------



## Face_Plant (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsiqara said:


>


I installed an 03 Mustang V6 coil in my 01 AFP 12v VR6 today. I wired it up exactly like this, but I get misfires and funny smells at idle and the car stalls when I open the throttle. Does the Mk4 ICM need to be wired differently?


----------



## Tsiqara (Mar 26, 2012)

MK4 wiring is same as Mk3, if you wired it wrong it wouldn't turn over at all. 

Tried adapting TB via VAG COM ? or scanning for codes ?


----------



## Face_Plant (Jun 27, 2016)

I got it figured out. After reading all 32 pages of this thread (instead of just the first and last few) I discovered that I had it mounted upside down and the wires for cylinders 3 and 5 were switched :banghead:

I took it for a spin around town and I immediately noticed two things:

- my car seemed to be a lot more willing to rev
- I get less pops/crackles from the exhaust between shifts (more fuel being burned in the engine instead of in my exhaust)

Overall I'm happy


----------



## BigSkyVR6 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Installed Ford coil yesterday*

Got a Ford coil, pigtail and glove box at the local wrecking yard yesterday for $45. Installed the coil in about an hour, my car has never run this smooth. Thanks to all that have contributed here. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Junkyardbuiltnc (Jun 26, 2017)

Guys I got a problem, i did this with a brand new coil (actually went through 3) and I'm still misfiring on 3 and 4 cleared codes still the same problem, i have power all the way to the coil and I'm completely stumped....can somebody please shed some light asap thanks guys

Sent from my VS500PP using Tapatalk


----------



## beebeeri000 (Feb 22, 2016)

lol someone should make a diagnoostic check list for this if it doesnt start cause thats what im doing no and im combing through the forum trying to figure out hat steps i should go thropugh


----------



## beebeeri000 (Feb 22, 2016)

Junkyardbuiltnc said:


> Guys I got a problem, i did this with a brand new coil (actually went through 3) and I'm still misfiring on 3 and 4 cleared codes still the same problem, i have power all the way to the coil and I'm completely stumped....can somebody please shed some light asap thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my VS500PP using Tapatalk


i as told that if you still misfire after after you do the ford coil pack it is a sign that your icm is going bad


----------



## sinhumane (Dec 15, 2017)

beebeeri000 said:


> i as told that if you still misfire after after you do the ford coil pack it is a sign that your icm is going bad


Try replacing plugs and wires on those cylinders. or moving the wires around to see if the misfire follows them. i had the same issue, the car had misfired so long it ruined them.


----------



## Dubs Addict (Feb 10, 2003)

cyril279 said:


> yes, and you can still find them as WPT-508, but this number has been succeeded by WPT-1009, and can be found all over the web for around $22
> 
> awesome link to the pigtail kit ID guide
> 
> ...


Could someone tell me What Exactly I should Buy to Do This Mod to my 98 Jetta VR6 ?? I´ve changed 3 Coilpacks from 3 Good Brands like STI,,,and my car works fine like 6-8 months,,,,and again with the Misfires !! PLEASE, PLEASE,,,,,,,

Which are these Parts and Where can I find them ??? I´ll be really Appreciate it !!


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

Dubs Addict said:


> Could someone tell me What Exactly I should Buy to Do This Mod to my 98 Jetta VR6 ?? I´ve changed 3 Coilpacks from 3 Good Brands like STI,,,and my car works fine like 6-8 months,,,,and again with the Misfires !! PLEASE, PLEASE,,,,,,,
> 
> Which are these Parts and Where can I find them ??? I´ll be really Appreciate it !!


Bruh.. not to be a dick but there's 30+ pages worth of all the info you need... even that post you quoted got the info lol


----------



## Xiadrune (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm hoping someone could help me out, new to the forums and yes I've searched and have read thru the 30+pages of this thread. But I cant find any photos of how to get the ford plug ends onto the vw ends, I read about cutting and crimping but I took one of my oem wires apart and cant seem to figur out how to make the ford plugs work with the clips. Does anyone have any info or pictures on how to do so. I have an earlier 2000 ford coil pack, and I already chopped the boot and split the plastic around the vw wire. So at this point I either find out how to make ford ends work or get new wires and newer style coilpack. If anyone could help or point me in right direction it would be much appreciated.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Xiadrune said:


> I cant find any photos of how to get the ford plug ends onto the vw ends, I read about cutting and crimping but I took one of my oem wires apart and cant seem to figur out how to make the ford plugs work with the clips.


Use the newer Ford coil and have zero impact to the VW plug ends. Do not overly complicate this modification. The newer coils seem to be more reliable too.

Have not posted in here in a while. Should have an installation example of this on a B5 vr swap hopefully within the next month or so. Mounting space is very limited.


----------



## Xiadrune (Jul 29, 2018)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Xiadrune said:
> 
> 
> > I cant find any photos of how to get the ford plug ends onto the vw ends, I read about cutting and crimping but I took one of my oem wires apart and cant seem to figur out how to make the ford plugs work with the clips.
> ...





Thank you v-dubbulyuh. Got the newer style coil pack, made a plate to mount it to factory space and oem wires. My mk4 is back on the road 👍🏻


----------



## JF_T (Aug 1, 2019)

That was a whole lot of reading! Spent hours reading all pages. Nice to see how a great idea/alternative transformed into a more refined and simple mod.
A big thanks to all who contributed to this, seriously.
I don't have a problem with mine but I do suspect it will happen... So I'll make one one ready to go for when the day comes...

Cheers guys


----------



## Mk4Mr. (Sep 5, 2017)

Hey to all! I just did the newer model Ford coil on my 01' VR6. I've owned the car for about 1 1/2 years, and have only put maybe 5k miles on it. The car has 159k on it, but the engine has around 90k. On occasion, I have had a cylinder 3 misfire, and I found cracks on the top of the coil pack. The misfires were not happening very often, but they were still popping up here and there. In all honesty, the car ran very, very well, but I knew there was a coil issue, and I just can't let things like that go. I decided to make the coil mod and I pulled a coil from the local scrap yard. I modified the stock VR coil pack base and used the connector from the scrap yard donor car. When I started the car for the first time, it was a little hard to start, and there was a miss. Once I took it down the road, I threw a code for cylinder 2 misfire. I think that was due to a poor connection at the coil, but it was hard to find. I had to really push the #2 wire boot onto the coil...harder than I would have ever anticipated, but none the less, when I drove it again, I did not get a code. Now, I have no codes, but it just seems like there is still a miss. It's not terrible, but the idle and revving is just not as smooth as it was with the stock coil. I have not replaced the wires nor have a ever replaced the plugs in the 5k miles I've owned the car. Having said that though, the car was idling smoother with the stock coil pack. I didn't think I would have to re-gap the plugs after this mod. Maybe that's not it, but I'm not sure.

I assembled the new(used) coil assembly with the coil plug/connector on the top where the ICM connector is. In this configuration, I have the wires in the same place as they were on the stock coil. I think this is right, but I am not sure. From all of the reading I've done, I am still not sure if this is correct. I think if I had this wrong I would have multiple misfires, or a no-start condition. Can anyone please confirm that I am right in my plug wire to coil layout? Something just doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Mk4Mr. said:


> Hey to all! I just did the newer model Ford coil on my 01' VR6. I've owned the car for about 1 1/2 years, and have only put maybe 5k miles on it. The car has 159k on it, but the engine has around 90k. On occasion, I have had a cylinder 3 misfire, and I found cracks on the top of the coil pack. The misfires were not happening very often, but they were still popping up here and there. In all honesty, the car ran very, very well, but I knew there was a coil issue, and I just can't let things like that go. I decided to make the coil mod and I pulled a coil from the local scrap yard. I modified the stock VR coil pack base and used the connector from the scrap yard donor car. When I started the car for the first time, it was a little hard to start, and there was a miss. Once I took it down the road, I threw a code for cylinder 2 misfire. I think that was due to a poor connection at the coil, but it was hard to find. I had to really push the #2 wire boot onto the coil...harder than I would have ever anticipated, but none the less, when I drove it again, I did not get a code. Now, I have no codes, but it just seems like there is still a miss. It's not terrible, but the idle and revving is just not as smooth as it was with the stock coil. I have not replaced the wires nor have a ever replaced the plugs in the 5k miles I've owned the car. Having said that though, the car was idling smoother with the stock coil pack. I didn't think I would have to re-gap the plugs after this mod. Maybe that's not it, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I assembled the new(used) coil assembly with the coil plug/connector on the top where the ICM connector is. In this configuration, I have the wires in the same place as they were on the stock coil. I think this is right, but I am not sure. From all of the reading I've done, I am still not sure if this is correct. I think if I had this wrong I would have multiple misfires, or a no-start condition. Can anyone please confirm that I am right in my plug wire to coil layout? Something just doesn't seem quite right.


Are you talking about the ICM to coilpack wires? Or the spark plug wires?

If you had either of those mixed up... I think you'd have a no-run situation. Certainly not just a lone cylinder misfiring.

I'd imagine your problem is either needing new plugs or a bad plug wire. I had a misfire issue with mine, and when I looked at the plug wires, I could see the metal boots arcing off onto the valve cover and cylinder head. I have a metal MK3 intake though.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

